# Constables of the 14th Ward Part 3



## Leif (Feb 15, 2009)

Forked from:  Constables of the 14th Ward Part 2 

OOC:  Just checking...

You circle around Lauralie Summerhome going clockwise from the road that leads into the 14th Ward, passing a few farms, a few inns, and the odd shop or two, and you finaly arrive at the 9th Ward gate at the northeast corner of the city.  You are asked to pay a 3cp fee for gate and street upkeep when you enter, but a quick flash of your bronze badges puts a speedy end to that, and you are waved quickly through, as the gate workers apologize and salute.  You make your way through the Ward, passing numerous Temples, Prayer Houses, and Churches, and a smaller number of monasteries and abbeys.  After awhile you arrive at the straight and narrow Salvation Boulevard.  Making your way to the west down it, you arrive at the main Temple of Meda, Raul's temple.  When you enter, there is a "cloakroom" to one side where you are directed by a sign to leave your weapons and shields.  (Small weapons for personal defense are ok, but larger, melee-type weapons are frowned upon.)  You inform the Attending Prelate that your deceased companion is (was) a monk who worshipped at the St. Ebelvrin Center for Patience and Enlightenment, a branch of the Temple of Meda in the 14th Ward.  (You came to the 'Home Office' as it seemed more likely that you would find a Priest of Meda of sufficient skill to accomplish the Poweful Deed necessary to restore Raul.)  You are directed by an attendant to the room where you may divest yourselves of your warlike equipment, and he tells you that a priest will await you in the nave of the temple.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thea's preparations took almost no time at all- it was the matter of only a moment to tuck her few physical weapons into her Haversack.  While the other constables made their own preparations to meet with the high priest, Thea used the time to perform a simple bit of magic to clean the mud and blood from her uniform.  Within a minute, she looked as clean and fresh as if she had just risen for the morning, instead of spending the day running and fighting in a swamp.  "Does anyone else want to freshen up a bit?," she asked, the glitter of magic still dancing around her fingers.

OOC: With no armor and no real weapons to remove, Thea will spend a moment casting Prestidigitation (used to clean up before meeting with the priest- can't have the prestigious Alpha squad looking like a bunch of muddy vagabonds...).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 15, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

"I could use some of that, if you please."


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 16, 2009)

Alarion removes his banded armor swiftly and efficiently, with skill that shows he has been dealing with arms and harness since childhood.  He swiftly wipes it clean of mud with an oiled rag, before replacing his tabard and joining the others.  He looks a bit winded after the usually routine procedure, a result of the lingering effects of the trolls' poison.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 18, 2009)

Brae waits quietly for the others to ready themselves. As a cleric of Meda, he was quite familiar with the temple. Still, he wasn't all that comfortable here...his many heated discussions with the other priests hadn't endeared him to the place.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thea used the power of her magic to clean off any of the others who seemed to want it, starting with Soulfetter.  Then she turned her attention to Brae...  "So are there any fine points of ritual or protocol that we have to keep in mind for this meeting?  I'll admit I haven't spent too much time in temple, and I'd hate for a miscue from one of us to cause a scene, or increase the cost of this..."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2009)

Brae shakes his head and smiles. It was obvious to Thea that despite the cleric's calling, he wasn't all that fond of Temples himself. "No, no. Just bow your head and make pious noises, and you should be alright."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 23, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

"I thank you, my lady. It doesn't have quite the same satisfaction as a nice bath in the icy river back home, but it _is_ nice to be clean!"

The Urgant prepares to move with his team into the temple.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2009)

Moving into the Nave you are greeting by scenes of the good works of the Medans. An elderly woman in a simple shift nods her head and steps forward with her arms spread offering you blessing. "May the gifts of Meda be upon you in your need and may you give of yourself when faced with the needs of others." The old woman smiles upon you from her brown and wrinkled face. Her ancient body shows the signs of a life spent working hard for others. She wears no adornment, but a simple wooden holy symbol on a plain leather thong around her neck. Seeing Raul's body she clutches a hand to her heart. "So much suffering in the world," she says in a weary voice. Despite her age and simple looks a feeling of power exudes from this woman. She steps to Rauls side and drops to one knee with no difficulty. She places a hand to his brow and closes his eyes then looks to his mangled legs. "Were he not a Constable I would guess this to be a farming accident, but no doubt these are the marks of violence. There is a better way my children. I hope that you learn this before you reach my age," she states in a lecturing tone. None the less, she places a simple burlap bag on his chest and begins the long ritual of resurrection. A pair of young acolytes comes in lighting candles and burning incense. Holy water is placed on the wounds and on his lips by a third. While these women ignore you, there is a sense of great deference toward the old woman. Soon a droning feeling of power building can be felt in the very flagstones of the floor. The old woman chants the sacred verse in her cracking voice. It seems Meda does not mind that the words are hard to understand and the voice dry and reedy. After a period that seems both long and yet strangely brief, Raul's eyes pop open and he draws a shuddering breath. The wounds on his legs are now pink scars and his color is returning to normal. The old woman places a firm hand on his chest. "Lie still a moment child. You have been held to the bosom of Meda herself and returning to this life of sorrow and tribulation can be a shock. You are among friends." She helps him to a sitting position and gives him a cup of water. Once he has drank she rises, now needing the help of an acolyte to stand. She offers one final benediction and shuffles out leaning on the younger woman. "Peace be unto you. I have important work to attend to you. Please go and give thanks to Meda for the miracle you have witnessed today."  

OOC: You are all under the effects of a bless spell until morning.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 24, 2009)

Alarion smiles broadly.  "Indeed, praise be to Holy Meda!  'Tis great to see you alive and hale, friend Raul!"  The knight offers a hand up to the renewed monk.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2009)

"Thank you, Matriarch," says Brae as the elderly woman leaves to go about her business. "Praise be to Meda." The young cleric moves to join Alarion in offering Raul his hand. 

"How do you feel, friend?"


----------



## Lou (Feb 24, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier Monk L5*

Raul takes the hands of Alarion and Brae and stands.  Feeling his balance returned, he thanks his friends, "Many thanks to you all for bringing me to the temple of Meda.  I feel almost normal, except for a weakness of mind and body.  It will take some time before I regain my previous strength."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thea kept her head bowed in respect throughout the ritual.  While she was not particularly religious, she could still feel the faith and the power at work, and she had to respect that.  Once things were done, she gave a whisper of thanks, and watched silently as Raul rejoined the world of the living.  "Welcome back, constable," she said, her voice little more than a whisper- it was really the only way she could maintain her traditional stoic demeanor in the face of what she had witnessed...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 25, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter watches anxiously throughout the ritual - his experience with calling spirits from 'other places' tells him that success here is no foregone conclusion. He heaves a great sigh of relief as Raul's eyes open and places a surprising gentle hand on his friend's back as the monk stands.

"Next time you decide you'd rather not walk somewhere, my friend, just ask for a lift. No need to go chopping your legs off to avoid the work!"


----------



## xedr (Feb 25, 2009)

Darius rolls his eyes at the melodrama. "That's what we pay the insurance money for." he mutters, though he's careful to keep his voice low enough not to be overheard by the Matriarch. He also resolves to scold Raul about ignoring the order of march, but decides to save it for later. Maybe Iggy will save me the trouble, he thinks. 

"Let's report to Iggy, get some rest tonight, and get back out there tomorrow to eradicate that infestation at the mill" Darius declares. "I could use a beer"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 27, 2009)

Lou said:


> Raul takes the hands of Alarion and Brae and stands.  Feeling his balance returned, he thanks his friends, "Many thanks to you all for bringing me to the temple of Meda.  I feel almost normal, except for a weakness of mind and body.  It will take some time before I regain my previous strength."




"I thought the weakness in mind and body WAS normal for you" says Jonas with a grin clasping Raul on the shoulder.

"But come, Darius is right. Raul here needs a beer to celebrate his new life and we owe Iggy a report before Beaucephus can get to him first."


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC:  Jonas, I'm assuming that you're just kidding and making sport of your goblinoid assistant, because you do know, don't you, that Bocephus is _deathly_ afraid of Iggy?  I don't even want to think about what it would take to make Bo' voluntarily approach Iggy for a 1-on-1 heart-to-heart!  There may be some who would seek to upstage you in reporting to Iggy, but Bocephus is decidedly not one of them.  He wouldn't dare risk what small amount of goodwill he has built up with you by doing such a thing.

WHAT?? TOO PREACHY?  Sorry, guys.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2009)

Brae smiles widely through his beard (which is beginning to look a little unkept) and claps his hands together. "Yes, a pint of ale and some food would hit the spot. But we should report to Magistrate Ironshirt first." Then he winks at his companions. "Let's just keep our report on the short side!"


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

*Heading Home*

From the Temple of Meda in the Ninth Ward, you make your way toward home in the 14th Ward, going from the Northeast corner of Lauraliesummerhome to the Northwent corner.  To accomplish this with the least amount of trouble and iconvenience, you first head south into the Tenth Ward, and then turn west.  One you are far enough along and just to the South of the Fourteenth, you turn back North and cross into home turf.  The guards at the gate into the Fourteenth are very lax, in fact, you're a little bit surprised to actually see guards on duty here. (_"I wonder what trouble_ this _portends,"_ you think to yourselves.)  From here, it's just a very quick stroll to the office, and you pass all the usual faces (most of whom smile at you, but a few scowl and turn away quickly), and you are given the usual complimentary "perks," a loaf of bread here, a crumpet there, and so on.  Before you know it, you're home again.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Jonas, I'm assuming that you're just kidding and making sport of your goblinoid assistant, because you do know, don't you, that Bocephus is _deathly_ afraid of Iggy?  I don't even want to think about what it would take to make Bo' voluntarily approach Iggy for a 1-on-1 heart-to-heart!  There may be some who would seek to upstage you in reporting to Iggy, but Bocephus is decidedly not one of them.  He wouldn't dare risk what small amount of goodwill he has built up with you by doing such a thing.
> 
> WHAT?? TOO PREACHY?  Sorry, guys.




OOC: Oh of course. But that doesn't mean some Bravo might not get him to splill the beans to them and then THEY would happen to mention it to Iggy. Since Bo is about as loyal to us as a dog, in our sight  ANd if we couldn't trace it back to him, a few coins and a bottle of wine would turn that hobo's head in a second I think.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2009)

OOC:



Fenris said:


> Since Bo is about as loyal to us as a dog...




....and about as smart, too.  Just maybe not _quite_ as obedient.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 27, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:
> 
> 
> 
> ....and about as smart, too.  Just maybe not _quite_ as obedient.




OOC: Hey now. I would take Bruno ANY day over Bo. Bruno is smarter, more loyal and way more obedient. And he never humps anyones legs unlike a certain like goblin we know.


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Hey now. I would take Bruno ANY day over Bo. Bruno is smarter, more loyal and way more obedient. And he never humps anyones legs unlike a certain like goblin we know.



OOC:  Very valid point.  I stand corrected.

*hump* *hump*
BOCEPHUS!  STOP THAT!!  (I gotta go take a shower now....)


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 28, 2009)

"So, my friends...  who will give the initial report to master Ignatius?"  Alarion asks with a smile.  "I of course will gladly do it, but he does not seem to enjoy the way in which I weave a tale..."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 28, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> "So, my friends...  who will give the initial report to master Ignatius?"  Alarion asks with a smile.  "I of course will gladly do it, but he does not seem to enjoy the way in which I weave a tale..."




"You guys go get Raul a beer and some food. I'll go report in with Iggy. He has a fondness for Bruno. Always finds him a bisquit in in office." volunteers Jonas.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 28, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

"Speaking of beer, I've got a batch of Porter brewing back at my place I need to check on. Meet the rest of you at Mattie's in a bit?"


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

*SoulFetter*



Mowgli said:


> "Speaking of beer, I've got a batch of Porter brewing back at my place I need to check on. Meet the rest of you at Mattie's in a bit?"



The brew is coming along nicely.  About ready to be aged, maybe, but some prefer it fresh, so your call to make, sir.


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

*At 'The Polished Staff'*

Mattie Bulgar and Gus Goldwort give a hearty welcome to the constables when they enter.  "Well, bless my soul!" says Mattie.  "Gus, get them set up in the Special Squad room, and I'll bring in the eats for my hungry lads!"  Gus hastens to obey. "Step right this way, Good Sirs!  We'll get you all fixed up in no time!"


----------



## Leif (Feb 28, 2009)

*Ignatius Ironshirt*

Elke Weiss is dutifully filing reports when Jonas enters.  "Oh, my goodness, it's Jonas!" says Elke, calling to Magistrate Ironshirt, who pops his head out from his office immediately.  "Jonas, me lad!  Come in, come in, come in!  Let's have your report.  Well, relax a moment first, have some tea and crumpets.  Elke, bring us a sizeable helping, will you, lass?"  Iggy ushers Jonas into his office.  As Jonas walks past Elke, she bats her eyes at him and says, "Tell Darius that I've missed him _terribly_!"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> Elke Weiss is dutifully filing reports when Jonas enters.  "Oh, my goodness, it's Jonas!" says Elke, calling to Magistrate Ironshirt, who pops his head out from his office immediately.  "Jonas, me lad!  Come in, come in, come in!  Let's have your report.  Well, relax a moment first, have some tea and crumpets.  Elke, bring us a sizeable helping, will you, lass?"  Iggy ushers Jonas into his office.  As Jonas walks past Elke, she bats her eyes at him and says, "Tell Darius that I've missed him _terribly_!"




Jonas assures Elke that he will indeed pass the message on. He takes a moment to have some tea and a crumpet, tossing one down to Bruno.

As he has his tea, Jonas looks at Iggy. Something was up. Jonas could read poeple very well and Iggy was being, not Iggy like. He was in fact being nice. Curteous even. Something was wrong. But Jonas finished his tea and began with his report.  He was careful to emphasize the assessed danger of the old mill and the team's intent to return better prepared. He did mention the numerous and dangerous traps, but somehow forgot to mention that Raul died in one. No need to upset the old man. Raul was after all drinking beer in the tavern as they spoke.

As Jonas finished he looked at Iggy carefully. And waited. Iggy had something on his chest, and Jonas could tell he too had something to say.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

*Ignatius Ironshirt*

Iggy listened to Jonas's report in a perfunctory manner, as usual, while scarfing down crumpets and tea.  As Jonas finished, Iggy looked somewhat cross for a moment.  "You say you're going BACK outside the 14th to do some investigating work?  And just HOW does this pertain to keeping the peace here in the Ward?  I'm sure you must have explained that, but I somehow missed it.  Care to try again?"

Jonas also noticed a stack of flyers beside Iggy's desk --  "Re-Elect Ironshirt Magistrate of the 14th Ward.  A proven record we can all be proud of!"   Perhaps this could explain Iggy's momentary lack of curmudgeonliness?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> Iggy listened to Jonas's report in a perfunctory manner, as usual, while scarfing down crumpets and tea.  As Jonas finished, Iggy looked somewhat cross for a moment.  "You say you're going BACK outside the 14th to do some investigating work?  And just HOW does this pertain to keeping the peace here in the Ward?  I'm sure you must have explained that, but I somehow missed it.  Care to try again?"




Jonas smiled. This was the Iggy he expected and knew how to handle.

"Well Master Ignacious. If you have a flood in the city do you do your best to give everyone buckets to bail water and do nothing else? Or do you investigate the source of the flooding, determine it's cause and seek to preevnt it in the future? That is all we are doing Sir. Seeking the headwaters if you will of the troubles in the 14th. Surely you wish us to prevent trouble in your esteemed Ward by rooting out the evil before it has a chance to even enter yes? Or woudl you have us run around and respond once the evil is here?" replies Jonas supressing a grin as he tossed another crumpet to Bruno.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

*Ignatius Ironshirt*



Fenris said:


> Jonas smiled. This was the Iggy he expected and knew how to handle.
> 
> "Well Master Ignacious. If you have a flood in the city do you do your best to give everyone buckets to bail water and do nothing else? Or do you investigate the source of the flooding, determine it's cause and seek to preevnt it in the future? That is all we are doing Sir. Seeking the headwaters if you will of the troubles in the 14th. Surely you wish us to prevent trouble in your esteemed Ward by rooting out the evil before it has a chance to even enter yes? Or woudl you have us run around and respond once the evil is here?" replies Jonas supressing a grin as he tossed another crumpet to Bruno.



Iggy paused while he pretended to listen to what Jonas was saying. "What I would expect in the case of a flood like you mentioned, is that those civil servants who LIVE there would take the lead in repairing the dikes.  I wouldn't even imagine that those folk outside the walls of Lauralie Summerhome are in such dire straits that they are forced to lean upon the constables of the 14th to do their work for them!  I've not heard a word from any other city officials about this situation, so I am not quite willing to totally accept that the need is so great that MY Bronze Badges must get into the thick of it!  It doesn't sound terribly safe, either!  Are you lot being careful enough?  I can't count noses with just you here, how does the rest of the Squad fare?"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> Iggy paused while he pretended to listen to what Jonas was saying. "What I would expect in the case of a flood like you mentioned, is that those civil servants who LIVE there would take the lead in repairing the dikes.  I wouldn't even imagine that those folk outside the walls of Lauralie Summerhome are in such dire straits that they are forced to lean upon the constables of the 14th to do their work for them!  I've not heard a word from any other city officials about this situation, so I am not quite willing to totally accept that the need is so great that MY Bronze Badges must get into the thick of it!  It doesn't sound terribly safe, either!  Are you lot being careful enough?  I can't count noses with just you here, how does the rest of the Squad fare?"




"Carefull Master Ignacious, or someone may think you have a heart and actually care about your Constables" reples Jonas with a large grin.

"Yes, it is dangerous, which is why we returned to ensure we have the proper equipment. But we have all the noses we left with, and and extra one so have no worries there. And you know you can't keep a Bronze out of danger, we crave it, the 14th is a little too peaceful at times for us." adds Jonas with a wink. 

"But we want to keep it that way. And you must trust your elite Alphas and our judgement as to how to keep the peace best. It is, in my opinion, I shall not speak for the others without them being here, in the best interests for the safety and security of the 14th, imperative that we return to the mill. And if you cannot trust that judgement, I can only offer to return my badge as a token of disagreement." says Jonas very solemnly


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

*Ignatius Ironshirt*



Fenris said:


> "Carefull Master Ignacious, or someone may think you have a heart and actually care about your Constables" reples Jonas with a large grin.
> "Yes, it is dangerous, which is why we returned to ensure we have the proper equipment. But we have all the noses we left with, and and extra one so have no worries there. And you know you can't keep a Bronze out of danger, we crave it, the 14th is a little too peaceful at times for us." adds Jonas with a wink.
> "But we want to keep it that way. And you must trust your elite Alphas and our judgement as to how to keep the peace best. It is, in my opinion, I shall not speak for the others without them being here, in the best interests for the safety and security of the 14th, imperative that we return to the mill. And if you cannot trust that judgement, I can only offer to return my badge as a token of disagreement." says Jonas very solemnly



"You are trying my patience in the extreme, Constable Kewiczak, and that's a fact!  Granted, you lot are given great discretion in your methods of peacekeeping, but to have the resources of the voting public of the 14th SQUANDERED on some 'mill' that's within the purview of a sheriff of a different jurisdiction makes me think that maybe I should just accept your offer and be done with you!"  Clearly, Iggy is calling Jonas's 'bluff' here, and he fully expects him to relent, kowtow, and smooch his hindparts.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2009)

Leif said:


> "You are trying my patience in the extreme, Constable Kewiczak, and that's a fact!  Granted, you lot are given great discretion in your methods of peacekeeping, but to have the resources of the voting public of the 14th SQUANDERED on some 'mill' that's within the purview of a sheriff of a different jurisdiction makes me think that maybe I should just accept your offer and be done with you!"  Clearly, Iggy is calling Jonas's 'bluff' here, and he fully expects him to relent, kowtow, and smooch his hindparts.





"Squandered? Sqaundered!" calls out Jonas indignatly. "We have discovered the lair of the group of orcs that has been inflitrating the 14th Ward and commiting many crimes here and you say it is squandering! I don't care if the Great King of the High Mountain has jurisdiction over that damn Mill. That Mill is the source of much trouble and evil in this ward and I'll be damned if I stand by and let it fester and harbor evil merely because of a pecularity of geography. I joined the Alpha's to protect and serve the people of this Ward, and I intend to do that." says Jonas standing ans tossing his badge and truncheon onto the desk as he whistles for Bruno and heads out of the office.


----------



## Leif (Mar 1, 2009)

*Ignatius Ironshirt?*

Iggy is dumbstruck by Jonas's tirade and for once in his life is also speechless.  As Jonas storms out of the office, Elke has the look of someone who has just had a death in her family, and fears that she may be next.

"Elke?" calls Ignatius Ironshirt.  Where is that file of applicants to be Bronze Badges?  Looks like the hiring freeze is over."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 1, 2009)

Jonas heads out and his feet take him towards the Polished Staff. He is still angry and upset, but he needs to say goodbye to his friends before he leaves. 

Mattie greets him as he enters and he gives her a weak smile. Jonas heads to the Special Squad room but stops with Bruno at the door. He looks in at his friends and former team mates and begins to doubt his decision and rash actions. 

But he has always accepted his own fate and though this was hard he had to do it. 

From the doorway, he wasn't an Alpha, he couldn't enter, he addressed his friends. "Something has........arisen my friends. I must take my leave of you and the Constabulary. I know you will carry on well without me, but my path lies elsewhere. Thank you all." he says as he turns and givng Mattie a hug, leaves the Polished Staff and the 14th Ward.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 1, 2009)

Alarion had just started to relax - which he somehow seems able to do in full armor - when Jonas storms in, makes his announcement, and leaves...  all before anyone can react.  *"By my Troth!  Did I hear him correctly, my friends, or was this a phantom summoned by one of our enemies to torment us?"*  Somehow he manages to avoid spilling his ale.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 1, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter, caught with his double-sized 'pint' halfway to his mouth, freezes as he looks after his departing friend. The expression on his face is an uncomfortable mixture of puzzlement and sadness.

_How can he abandon his tribe, especially when our need for him is great? It is Jonas, so there must be cause, but still . . . he could have asked us for help with whatever's come up._

He lowers his ale to the table and sits for a few moments before a look of determination crosses his features and he resumes eating.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2009)

Brae sets down his beer and looks around at the stunned faces of his companions. As a newcomer to the Alpha's, he didn't know Jonas all that well. But he had seemed like the nice enough sort of guy. "What was that all about?" he asks the others, hoping they have some insight into this newest development.


----------



## Lou (Mar 1, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*



Rhun said:


> Brae sets down his beer and looks around at the stunned faces of his companions. As a newcomer to the Alpha's, he didn't know Jonas all that well. But he had seemed like the nice enough sort of guy. "What was that all about?" he asks the others, hoping they have some insight into this newest development.




Raul takes a drink and replies to Brae, "Jonas joined the squad just before Thea and I did. His father is a member of the Shiv, and Jonas was our insider. Jonas must has personal issues related to them. We'll probably see him again when the time is right. He knows he can call on us anytime for help." Raul bites into his sausage and chews slowly.  "A prayer to Meda for Jonas won't hurt."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thea gave a long, considering look towards the door, as if Jonas was still standing there.  She had set her glass down, and now she pushed her plate away- even with food as tasty as this, her appetite had suddenly deserted her.  "When we get back from the mill, maybe we can put out a few inquiries, see if we can help him somehow- even if it is 'unofficially'.  I assume we're going to wait until tomorrow before we go back out there- maybe I can ask around town a bit tonight.  On the squad or not, he is still a friend."


----------



## xedr (Mar 3, 2009)

Darius shakes his head. "I bet something happened with Iggy. Probably a bad move on our part, failing to report as a group." He looks consideringly at the meal in front of him. "Ah well, we can face the music after we finish eating."

When everybody's done eating and mentally prepared, Darius drags everybody over to report to Iggy, and to find out what the hell is going on in the 14th ward.

ooc: Darius is taking Jonas' departure in stride because he believes Jonas will be back.


----------



## Leif (Mar 3, 2009)

*The Alphas as a Unit....*

Darius drags the Squad to the Magistrate's Office, sans Jonas, of course.  He starts to literally drag SoulFetter, but the Urgant's prodigious size quickly dispels that notion from the doughty warrior's mind.

When the Squad enters, Elke is seated at her desk despite the late hour.  Her hands are folded in front of her on the desk, and she looks like she's waiting for something or someone.  When you enter, she perks up instantly and picks up a piece of paper that had been lying in front of her.

"Ah!  You're back!  I don't suppose Jonas is with you, is he?  I didn't think he would be...such a pity.  Anyway, Magistrate Ironshirt told me to tell you that he expects you all to report here tomorrow, but, he said," and here she reads from the paper in fron of her, "Ahem!! 'In recognition of your outstanding work on the current case, I am giving you a half-day's vacation with pay.  Report tomorrow at 1:00 p.m. sharp.' "  Elke winks at Darius, surreptitiously, she thinks.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2009)

You file out of the office not sure what to make of the strange happenings at the Magistrates office. Returning to the Polished Staff to ponder it over another round seems like a good idea. Meanwhile behind Ignatius Ironshirt's closed door...

[sblock=Tau and Braz]You are summoned by a whole squad of regular Constables to the office of the Magistrate. When you arrive you find the dwarf in a particularly agitated state. "I've just gotten a very disturbing note from the Temple of Meda. It seems that one of my Bronze badges has been killed and Resurrected today. To top it off, another has resigned and a third has been called away to some mysterious business at the LCA." He paces nervously behind his desk. "Now both of you have been considered for for a position on the squad for some time and now we have the openings. The squad seem to think they are on to something big with Orcs and weapon smugglers. I want you to join them formally here tomorrow at 1:00 pm sharp. In the meantime I'll have one of my Bravos help you locate the squad at their favorite watering hole and get you up to speed on what they've found." He fingers a bronze badge he's been holding and then drops it onto his desk next to a truncheon before reaching into a drawer and pulling out a pair of badges and truncheons for you. "Elke will take your measurements down and have  uniform tunic delivered here in the morning. Welcome to the squad, now if you'll excuse me, I have some reports to get to." He opens door and tells Elke, "Get these new lads some uniforms." Seeing a big hobgoblin passing he adds, "G-Wayne, see if you can find the Alphas and introduce them to the new recruits here." With that he leaves you in the hands of the Hobgoblin and slams his door hardly having had a chance to get in a word. After giving Elke a little information and signing a few papers; G-Wayne leads you onto the streets, "You boys are gonna like workin' with the Alphas. Friendly bunch of guys. I'm gonna tell you a little secret. Ole Special Squad tradition. The squad is obligated to buy you a fine meal and all you can drink on joining the squad. Been doin' it for years. Now their feelin's be hurt you don't drink up, know what I mean? And don't be shy about the good stuff. They take their hospitality serious. They been out in the field a few days and I'm sure they are in need of a little festivity." After a fairly short walk you come to a local tavern popular with Constables known as the Polished Staff. Inside the rotund halfling woman behind the bar examines you curiously as you pass into a back room. D-Wayne Continues, "This is the Special Squad room where we all come to relax. You should make yourselves at home." He pauses at the entrance.[/sblock]

D-Wayne one of the Hobgoblin Bravo's arrives at the door of the special squad room at the Polished Staff with a dwarf and a, something else, that might or might not be a human. "Hey, Alphas, Iggy sent you some fresh meat. Seems you haven't been up to the task and he thought you needed some more help." With a laugh he turns and heads for the front room.

OOC: How about descriptions all around?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2009)

Brae shakes his head and takes a large quaff of ale. "Wow, only a couple days with you Alphas, and the entire face of the team has already changed." He nods greeting to the newcomers. "Welcome, I am Braevil Talisker, cleric of Meda." Braevil is an athletic man in full plate armor, the Golden Cup of Meda prominently displayed upon his (rather worn) tabbard. He has a shaggy mane of dark blonde hair and wears a full beard on his ruggedly handsome face. Most notable, though, are his piercing sky blue eyes and warm smile. "You may call me Brae."






[sblock=Pic Credit, or rather lack thereof]
I didn't draw the pic, I found it on the internet somewhere, and then modified it a bit to fit Brae. I'd love to give credit to the artist, but for the life of me I can no longer find that information! So, apologies to whoever that is. 
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 5, 2009)

In walks a man with glowing symbols floating above his head, an Illumian of course. The man has very bright red hair that is unkempt and skin that looks entirely too pale to be healthy. His clear blue eyes have a spark of intelligence that is plain to see but he moves slowly. 
Tau looks around curiously at everyone in the room, lazily sliding his gaze from one to the next. "Meda," he says absentmindedly. "Yes, I believe the Magistrate is upset about a note from the temple of Meda. Apparantly someone made use of their life insurance policy. He was not happy." Tau then focuses on Brae and speaks, "Hello Brae, my name is Tauvalek of the Dusksprocket cabal. Everyone can call me Tau if you wish." Tau glides over to a nearby seat and sits down. "The man who escorted us here stated that you would all pay for our first meal here, but I believe that to be some kind of initiation ritual common to groups such as this."


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2009)

for Kerlan:[sblock=Kerlan fyi]Tau is an ILLUMIAN, not an illuman.  Sorry, hope you don't mind?[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 5, 2009)

An older dwarf walks in with Tau. He is thinner in the shoulders than Iggy, but had lareg strong hands. His red hair is receeding and streaked with gray, as is the long beard tucked into his belt. He surveys the Constables with a practiced eye. He wears simple workman's clothes. 

"Brazinak Kzaniskan, Braz for short." he says as he heads to the bar for a tall stout.

Drink in hand Braz looks over Brae "You boys always walk around like a tin plate banging in the wind there riling up the populace?"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 6, 2009)

A tall, broad-shouldered man in finely-crafted banded mail armor under a constable's tabard laughs heartily at the dwarf's words.  He has brown hair, pale blue-gray eyes, and a friendly expression on his tanned countenance.  

"Well met, and welcome, my friends.  I am Sir Alarion of Tovarre.  You are correct in that Ignatious does not like us patrolling the ward in proper armor.  But we have just arrived from a foray outside our fair city, where such gear was most needful. "


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

OOC:  Great pic, Helfdan!  You know, it would be nice if I could compile an album of pics of all the constables.  (As far as I know, Alarion's and Brae's are the only two available so far.)  Iggy might even have you all pose for portraits and then create a "Wall of Fame" in his office?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2009)

"Well met indeed, Tau and Braz," says Brae with a smile. "And may the blessings of Meda be upon you." The cleric takes another large slug of ale. "With the sudden departure of our companion Jonas, we can certainly use a couple of able bodies."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

A huge form rises from a bench at the table. It is unclear whether his slight stoop is meant to be a shallow bow or if he's just ducking his head to keep from denting one of the beams. He speaks in a bass rumble:

"My use name is SoulFetter. Welcome to the Alpha's, and to the Polished Staff!"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> A huge form rises from a bench at the table. It is unclear whether his slight stoop is meant to be a shallow bow or if he's just ducking his head to keep from denting one of the beams. He speaks in a bass rumble:
> 
> "My use name is SoulFetter. Welcome to the Alpha's, and to the Polished Staff!"




Braz gives the goliath a look over. "Well thanks for that Tiny. Can't say as I'm glad to be here, but I am. But seems you boys saw a scrape, and as soon as you came back headed straight for a tavern before bath or fresh clothes huh?"


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2009)

*Mattie Bulgar*

The rotund halfling proprietress of the Polished Staff overhears Braz's  comment, and can no longer restrain herself:  "Now see here, you cheeky Dwarf!  These lads have all built up a tremendous account of goodwill here at the 'Staff!  And we all know that they work very, very hard!  So, if they happen to be hungry or thirsty and drop in when they haven't performed their full ablutions for a bit o' time, we don't sniffle our noses at them and turn away.  No!  We gives them a spot of bread, a link of stave, and a dram of _aqua vitae_ and counts ouself lucky to have them!  The poor, dedicated, hard-working lot. ....  And if YOU find yourself so lucky as to be asked to join them, then I'd advise yas to do a lot less jabberin' and a lot more listenin'!  If you're not careful, you might actually learn a thing or two from them."

[sblock=Fenris]I was perfectly happy to just let you keep on going, man, but you finally pushed my button and I just had to open up on ya! [/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 6, 2009)

*SoulFetter*



Fenris said:


> "Can't say as I'm glad to be here, but I am."




The Urgant grins, his white teeth showing bright from behind his gray skin. It's a somewhat disconcerting sight, somewhere between competitively insolent and warmly welcoming. 

"Now I'm confused. Not that it's difficult to confuse me - even on my brightest day I'm not the sharpest axe in the shed. Did you mean you're NOT glad to be here, but must be here anyway? Or that you're glad to be here, but can't say so, in which case you just did say so, so . . . Oh, never mind. It's been a long day. Sit if you wish, or go to the other room so the stink of our work won't offend your delicate dwarven sensibilities."

With that he resumes his seat and, still grinning, pushes a tray of staves across the table to the dwarf.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 7, 2009)

With all the larger and more outspoken constables all gathered together in one room, it was almost easy to overlook Thea.  She had chosen her seat carefully, allowing Soulfetter's massive form to screen her from the view of anyone just entering the room.

Her voice was cool- not unfriendly, but simply measured and carefully composed.  "I'll add my welcome as well, gentlemen- you can call me Thea.  It seems now that the reason behind our esteemed magistrate's sudden charity is revealed- his delay allows you to see if you're ready to join us, and allows us to take your measure as well, before we head back out into the wild.  Now tell us, if you will- what skills do you bring to our company?"

OOC: And just a reminder- at least some of us have cleaned off, through the use of a carefully applied Prestidigitation.  Given the likely standards of city living, we may be cleaner now than we were when we left.

OOC 2: Description: Thea (who hasn’t answered to or even heard her full name in years) is a small young human woman, both short and slender. She stands no more than five feet tall, and weighs just about 100 pounds. She has long wavy dark hair- a fall of soft black tresses that she typically wears unbound when off duty, and ties into a single no-nonsense braid when in uniform. She has a very pale, almost luminous complexion and big green eyes- she has a wholesome, innocent look to her, which conceals a sharp mind and nerves of steel.

While on duty, she tends to dress in simple, almost severe garb- typically plain trousers, knee-length soft boots, and a high-collared coat of dark fabric- with her uniform surcoat (and possibly a deep-hooded cloak, depending on the weather) over her basic clothes. She also wears soft black gloves, and spectacles of smoke-tinted glass, and she is usually quite fastidious about keeping her uniform clean and neat. Besides her standard issue truncheon, she never wears a visible weapon other than a plain dagger- in general she disdains physical armaments anyway.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Oops, forgot SoulFetter was one beneficiary of said Prestidigitation. Edited previous post to remove the grime from his face.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 7, 2009)

"Well, I am a practitioner of both arcane and divine magic. I have the ability to create some magic items, should anyone require that. I also speak 13 different languages. I find them fascinating to study and will probably be learning more as time goes on. Finally, as long as I have the proper spells, I can create bursts of fire at range and at will, all day long. I would demonstrate but I believe that doing so in a wooden building filled with alcohol would be a bad idea." Tau smiles slightly as his own remark.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

"Now you sound like a handy guy to have around, Tau! I picked up an axe today that definitely has some magical qualities - I don't suppose you have a spell that can tell me exactly what it can do?"


----------



## Lou (Mar 7, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier Monk L5*

The pudgy half-mountain elf whose clothes are still muddy and ragged looks fresh nevertheless. He looks up from his ale addressing the newcomers, "Greetings friends. I can tell you from recent experience that the health plan is worth every gold piece. The clerics of Meda do a fine job putting you back together. I am Ederaul Mamier, more commonly called Raul (rhymes with hall), a follower of the Undying Way. I train at St. Ebelvrin Center for Patience and Enlightenment. Always good to have more help keeping the 14th Ward safe."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2009)

Leif said:


> The rotund halfling proprietress of the Polished Staff overhears Braz's  comment, and can no longer restrain herself:  "Now see here, you cheeky Dwarf!  These lads have all built up a tremendous account of goodwill here at the 'Staff!  And we all know that they work very, very hard!  So, if they happen to be hungry or thirsty and drop in when they haven't performed their full ablutions for a bit o' time, we don't sniffle our noses at them and turn away.  No!  We gives them a spot of bread, a link of stave, and a dram of _aqua vitae_ and counts ouself lucky to have them!  The poor, dedicated, hard-working lot. ....  And if YOU find yourself so lucky as to be asked to join them, then I'd advise yas to do a lot less jabberin' and a lot more listenin'!  If you're not careful, you might actually learn a thing or two from them."




[sblock=Leif] You must learn patience grasshopper. I was merely setting them up. "You boys come in here for drinks right away all dirty and whatnot?"  "Yes we do". "Well that sounds fine by me, I may just fit right in" was how I was looking to go with that. But now, well, I must respond to the impertenant halfling  [/sblock]

Braz fixes a Maddie with a stare that she meets for a time but drops. Braz pulls out his bronze badge and places it on the counter. "Seems I have already been asked to join them Madam Halfling. Though perhaps my coin is not welcome here? Or my goodwill? Perhaps you do not want a Constable to frequent your establishment? Perhaps even you wish for me to bring your establishment up with the Guild Council? My good friend Rupert Lunkinberry, the gnomish owner of All That is Read, that fine book store down a few blocks, doesn't like to hear about buisnesses in the 14th tossing out customers. I am sure he would open an inquiry if I asked him to." says Braz coldly picking up his badge.

"But I am sure you merely spoke out of loyalty to your customers, and that I understand and appreciate. So maybe you would find the courtesy to allow me to establish my patronage here before you chastise me, eh? I am sure you treat these fellows well, or they would not come back much less have a room of their own. So I shall join my fellow constables and enjoy your hospitality so long as you extend it." says Braz stiffly as he heads over to Soul Fetter to have a stave.

To Soul Fetter he adds. "I meant that while I may not be glad to be here, I am indeed here. And as to what ruffled our hostesses feathers, if you lot come here for a stout beer straight from the field, well that dedication to alcohol I can appreciate and will enjoy." he says with a rare grin to Soul Fetter.

Finally to Thea he offers greetings and walks over to the door. "This is what I do." he says pointing at the lock. Those nearest it see a fine lock on the door. Ayone who looks can see an engraved door with a pir of boar's heads, recter and sinister, on the blade of a dwarven axe on the door. Above the door reads "Brazkan Locks".

"Let's see I must have made this here lock, about oh 25 years ago I would think. That is what I do, I make locks. A humble locksmith is all I am. Owner of Brazkan Locks. One of the finest lockshops in the city. Well before I shut her down to help you boys, er, lot out" says Braz with a small bow to Thea.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

A message for our wolf:

[sblock=Fenris]You have mistaken me, sir, for Ms. Mattie Bulgar.  While this is a not too uncommon occurrence, it is quite simple to tell the difference between us -- she is a portly halfling woman, and I am a not too rotund human male.  She is a fictional character, and I am a genuine person.  I'm also quite a bit taller than she is.  If you apply your not inconsiderable talents to this problem, I am confident that you can reach a suitable solution.  She it is with whom you have your beef, not I.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2009)

A message for My Phyllogenous DM

[sblock]

Oh I quite understand, but you do speak for Ms. Mattie now don't you  You are her counsel so to speak.  

But I was trying to merely set up an drinking reference which I did manage. I had to hold back on Mattie though. We seem to push each other's buttons 

But I do actually want Braz to be able to entr the Staff at a later date so I went easy on her. ANd gave us both a way out. But  am also playing Braz as he is, abbrasive and dwarf like, but I am trying to not cross a line, so feel free to let me know to reign it in if I get carried away.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

Howling at the moon

[sblock=Fenris]I have, indeed, acted as Goodwife Bulgar's counsel on occasion, but this is not a forgone conclusion by any means.  She seems to have a tendency to be quite erratic in her payment of legal fees, and we frown on that sort of thing, you know.   But, getting back to the point at hand, what you have failed to take into consideration in your planning is that the Polished Staff is Mattie's place, and as such, she feels a sense of responsibility for all of those who are under her roof.  She is quite fond of the Special Squad, and she is not going to let ANYONE talk trash about them, or to them, under her roof while drinking her libations.  It just ain't-a-gonna happen, man.  Have I made myself clear on this point?[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 7, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> "Now you sound like a handy guy to have around, Tau! I picked up an axe today that definitely has some magical qualities - I don't suppose you have a spell that can tell me exactly what it can do?"



"Of course." Tau gets up and strolls over to SoulFetter's seat. "Lay the axe on the table." Tau brings out some glasses and puts them on before casting a spell. He examines the axe for about a minute, running his hands over it while in deep concentration. [SBLOCK=OOC: DM]Tau casts _Detect Magic_ and uses his Artificier's Monocle to _Identify_ the axe. What does he find?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

OOC:  Ohhhh, Scotttttt-leyyyyy?  (he has that info, Kerlan)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

[sblock=Tau]It is a +2 large great axe of spell storing. Most recently it held cause serious wounds, but it is now empty. He would guess the weapon to be no more than five or ten years old and likely made at the LCA based on the style and markings. [/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

scotley, you left out the '/' from the second '[sblock]' dude!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> scotley, you left out the '/' from the second '[sblock]' dude!




OOC: Damn, I hate to leave a 'slash' showing. Fixed!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

It sometimes pays tohave a thread stalker, eh?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 7, 2009)

Tau's eyes perk up as he examines the axe. "This looks familiar. It seems to be made in the style used by the Academy. Whoever made this must have been trained there. I have not the training to make such a weapon, but I have seen several examples. It enhances accuracy as well as damage and can store a spell that can be released upon the victim of your attack. It seems to have previously contained a divine wounding spell. I would assume that it was very painful to whoever was on the receiving end. It is a fine weapon, enjoy it well."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 7, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

"Thank you, I shall. In fact, I expect to get some good use from it on the 'morrow!"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Tau's eyes perk up as he examines the axe. "This looks familiar. It seems to be made in the style used by the Academy. Whoever made this must have been trained there. I have not the training to make such a weapon, but I have seen several examples. It enhances accuracy as well as damage and can store a spell that can be released upon the victim of your attack. Curiously is seems to have previously contained a curative spell. I would assume that such a tactic would be used against undead, but that is only speculation. It is a fine weapon, enjoy it well."




OOC: I'm not going to post anymore until I have some coffee, that was supposed (and now does say) 'cause' rather than cure. As I'm sure Soulfetter can attest having been on the receiving end.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2009)

Scott DeWar said:


> It sometimes pays to have a thread stalker, eh?




OOC: Yes, indeed. Thank you kind sir!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2009)

what ?! you haven't had any coffee yet? How are you able to survive?????


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

OOC:  And here I thought you were giving them a nifty new undead whuppin' weapon!

[sblock=Scotley]You need to go back and read Braz's statements to Mattie when he got all up in her face early this morning/late last night. She will be having a heart-to-heart with Iggy, of course.  I'll let you handle it from there, because I'd probably do something drastic and irreversible.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 7, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: I'm not going to post anymore until I have some coffee, that was supposed (and now does say) 'cause' rather than cure. As I'm sure Soulfetter can attest having been on the receiving end.



OOC: I have also edited my post accordingly.


----------



## Lou (Mar 7, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*



Fenris said:


> Braz fixes a Maddie with a stare that she meets for a time but drops. Braz pulls out his bronze badge and places it on the counter. "Seems I have already been asked to join them Madam Halfling. Though perhaps my coin is not welcome here? Or my goodwill? Perhaps you do not want a Constable to frequent your establishment? Perhaps even you wish for me to bring your establishment up with the Guild Council? My good friend Rupert Lunkinberry, the gnomish owner of All That is Read, that fine book store down a few blocks, doesn't like to hear about buisnesses in the 14th tossing out customers. I am sure he would open an inquiry if I asked him to." says Braz coldly picking up his badge.
> 
> "But I am sure you merely spoke out of loyalty to your customers, and that I understand and appreciate. So maybe you would find the courtesy to allow me to establish my patronage here before you chastise me, eh? I am sure you treat these fellows well, or they would not come back much less have a room of their own. So I shall join my fellow constables and enjoy your hospitality so long as you extend it." says Braz stiffly as he heads over to Soul Fetter to have a stave.
> 
> ...




Raul stares angrily at the dwarf as he throws his badge on the table. "Feel free to dine elsewhere instead of with us; the Alpha squad eats and dines here. Sounds like you'd be happier back at your locksmith shop anyway, since that's "what you do." Raul adds the quotes in the air to emphasize his disdain for the newcomer's actions. "There you can have any kind of manners you want. The Magistrate doesn't like Alpha squad Constables who throw their badges on the table like orcrats trying to impress people with a shiny new dagger. So you may not have that badge for long anyway." 

OOC: No way that behavior passes without comment!


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 7, 2009)

As Raul chastises the dwarf, Alarion stands in his battered but (thanks to Thea) clean armor, walks to Mattie, and goes down on one knee to speak to her in a controlled voice.  Though his tone is soft, his eyes are now stormcloud-grey.  "Goodwife, has our new team member offended you?  Be honest, please"


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2009)

*Mattie Bulgar*

"Why, yes, I"d say so!  I was just on my way to have a word with Magistrate Ironshirt about it, too.  I mean, the _very idea_, speaking to me in that way, after all this time  and all the ways I've tried to do my small part to help the squad."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2009)

Lou said:


> Raul stares angrily at the dwarf as he throws his badge on the table. "Feel free to dine elsewhere instead of with us; the Alpha squad eats and dines here. Sounds like you'd be happier back at your locksmith shop anyway, since that's "what you do." Raul adds the quotes in the air to emphasize his disdain for the newcomer's actions. "There you can have any kind of manners you want. The Magistrate doesn't like Alpha squad Constables who throw their badges on the table like orcrats trying to impress people with a shiny new dagger. So you may not have that badge for long anyway."
> 
> OOC: No way that behavior passes without comment!




"Oh we ride a mighty high horse indeed don't we Brother Raul. I left my shop at the asking of the Magistrate, and I did so because you lot couldn't keep us common folk safe anymore. So by all means go running to the Magistrate. I am sure Old Ironshirt can't wait for someone to question his judgement on whom he hires." retorts Braz reaching for another stave.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

_Sweet Gods, I hope they get the pecking order worked out soon._

SoulFetter pushes his plate away and leans back in his chair, causing it to creak and groan alarmingly.

"Braz, I believe you meant no harm but it's a bad day to be coming on so strong with us. We saw a friend die today (thanks be to Meda he's back with us, but it was no pleasant death to witness) and had to leave a job unfinished - which doesn't sit well with the Alpha Squad. Tempers are a little on edge, and Mattie's a dear friend so insults to her don't sit well with us either. Insults to our professional skills also put our backs up.

Still, you're meant to be one of us and a cooperative spirit is essential to our survival . . . perhaps it would be best if you stepped out of the room for a moment to allow us to cool a bit, and when you return we could start over."

[sblock=OOC]Hmmm. The Barbarian playing Peacemaker. Who'd a thunk it?[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC:  At least you're getting along well with Tau!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2009)

Fenris said:


> "Oh we ride a mighty high horse indeed don't we Brother Raul. I left my shop at the asking of the Magistrate, and I did so because you lot couldn't keep us common folk safe anymore. So by all means go running to the Magistrate. I am sure Old Ironshirt can't wait for someone to question his judgement on whom he hires." retorts Braz reaching for another stave.





Even Brae bristles at the dwarf's newest comments. He stands and locks eyes wih the newcomer. "Brother Raul gave his life this morning in defense of the 14th Ward, and the City of Lauralie Summerhome. It is only by the grace of Meda that he sits here now. And as only one arm of the law here in the ward, we can certainly not be everywhere at once." The cleric looks around at the faces of those in the room. "Now, if everyone can get along for a few moments, perhaps we can discuss our mission, and what the plan is for tomorrow." He glares at Braz. "Are you here to help, or not?"


----------



## Fenris (Mar 8, 2009)

Braz looks at Brae and gets redder and redder in the face. He jumps up wagging a finger and opens his mouth to emit a verbal barrage. But just as he does so Soul Fetter leans across and shoves three staves so far into Braz's mouth that he falls back into his chair and starts to choke on them

Braz has no choice but to start to chew to clear the blockage. Braz glares alternately at Brae and Soul Fetter.

"He's ready to help and to listen to plans now" say Soul Fetter with a laugh as he pushes a beer over to the dwarf to help him clear his mouth.

OOC: my apologies to Mowgli for commandeering SF.


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2009)

OOC:    I love a happy and harmonious family!  (Keep playing nice now, boys!)


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 8, 2009)

Alarion stands and returns to the table.  His formerly friendly features still cold, he sits beside the chewing dwarf and places a tankard of ale before him, in case he needs it to wash down the staves.  He then speaks in a soft but steely tone.  "Master locksmith, I have no doubt of your abilities.  And I really do not mind you slighting ours, as you have yet to see us work.  But I will *NOT* tolerate disrespect for a lady, particularly the kindly proprietress of this establishment.  Thus I will say this:  Once you finish your tasty repast, apologize to goodwife Mattie.  An you do so, not only will we have peace, but we will respect you all the more.  An you not, I foresee little harmony in our squad's future."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Great pic, Helfdan!  You know, it would be nice if I could compile an album of pics of all the constables.  (As far as I know, Alarion's and Brae's are the only two available so far.)  Iggy might even have you all pose for portraits and then create a "Wall of Fame" in his office?




How's this for Bocephus all dressed up to go courtin'?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2009)

Brae claps Soulfetter on the back, nods, and sits back down. He takes another long pull of ale, and then his normally jovial face takes on a more serious look. "Now, we know that the orcs entrenched in the abandoned mill are likely the source of the stolen weapons. Until we can get past their defenses, defeat and detain them as necessary, and actually search the entirety of the area, we won't know for certain.' The cleric bites into a stave and thinks a moment. "What we do know is that this band is dangerous, and has no qualms about attacking us constables. And they need to be rooted out of their hole."


----------



## Leif (Mar 8, 2009)

scotley said:


> how's this for bocephus all dressed up to go courtin'?



OOC:  perfect!! Lmao!!


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul rises from his seat and moves to Mattie's side, "Mattie, do you have any of that dwarven stout in the back?  Perhaps something a little extra to wash down those staves would help cool off our newest constable and put him in a better mood."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 8, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: my apologies to Mowgli for commandeering SF.




OOC: NP - I was actually leaning toward similar actions, but didn't want to be misinterpreted as 'attacking' a fellow constable. Next time I'll throw SF's weight around myself!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2009)

Mattie summons Gus the Gnomish bartender to wait upon you and he brings along the requested Dwarven Stout. She returns to the kitchen muttering under her breath and swinging her wooden spoon at any of her staff foolish enough to come within range. Gus taps a modest sized keg of the fine stout and soon you have frothy mugs of the dark creamy beverage in front of you.


----------



## Lou (Mar 9, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul takes a mug of frothy dwarven stout and slides it over to the locksmith constable, "Here, have some stout to wash those staves down, perhaps it will be more to your liking."

Listening to Brae, Raul adds, "And those orcs have someone who can set really nasty traps. We need to avoid any more incidents.... Any ideas on how to approach without taking more long-range arrows, or did you get that one?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2009)

Brae too takes a mug of rich dwarven stout, savoring the rich, malty flavor. He smiles at Raul. "The best way to avoid arrows is to go in real quiet-like." He turns to look at their new dwarven companion. "You have skill with locks, Braz...but what about traps? These orcs are a cunning bunch, and their traps are cleverly concealed, and quite deadly."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 10, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Brae too takes a mug of rich dwarven stout, savoring the rich, malty flavor. He smiles at Raul. "The best way to avoid arrows is to go in real quiet-like." He turns to look at their new dwarven companion. "You have skill with locks, Braz...but what about traps? These orcs are a cunning bunch, and their traps are cleverly concealed, and quite deadly."






"Aye" replies Braz through a mouth still full of staves. "I build 'em and disarm 'em too. And I served some time as a sniper in the tunnels, so I can be real quiet like, and I am not bad with a crossbow, so I can match their archers" he mumbes through staves and stout.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thea simply observed through most of the tense "introductions"- Men were always like that when they were getting to know one another.  She was confident it would all work out after a while- Magistrate Ironshirt, for all his gruffness, was an excellent judge of character, and no matter how talented they were, he wouldn't have sent these new constables along if he didn't think they would fit in.

"We might be able to approach a bit more efficiently next time, now that we know the layout.  I do have a spell which can render someone invisible, and if we combine that with Constable Talisker's spell of Flight we ought to be able to put someone right in the midst of the mill complex to interfere with any orcs who want to hinder our approach.  And I'm skilled enough at finding the traps- now that we have someone who can disarm them, I imagine they will be much less dangerous.  Does anyone have any ideas of anything they might want to pick up while we're in town?  I would guess we plan to head back out tomorrow after our meeting with the Magistrate...."


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 10, 2009)

Alarion tries to calm down as he sees the situation seems to be defusing.  He nods at Thea's words.  "I agree, milady.  But meseems the biggest tactical problem is approaching quickly through that blasted marsh.  If we cannot speed up our approach, they will once again be able to wear  us down as we approach."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

OOPS - Double Post.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 10, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

"Not if we get one or two of us in their midst before the others start their approach, as the lady suggested. A bit on the risky side for the forerunners, but well worth it if it gets us all in."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 11, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> "Not if we get one or two of us in their midst before the others start their approach, as the lady suggested. A bit on the risky side for the forerunners, but well worth it if it gets us all in."




Through a mouth of staves and stout still Braz adds "I'll do it, never see me coming and any that did wouldn't for long. Come on Tiny, me and you into the breach eh?" says Braz giving Soul Fetter a wink and a slap on the shoulder as he tackles his stout again.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 11, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

(With an answering grin and a 'gentle' pat on the back that leaves the dwarf choking on his stout)

"Anything to keep from having to slog through that muck again. Of course, I'd probably better be the invisible one slogging through and you the one flying - it'd be over your head.

You OK? You're supposed to drink that stuff, not breathe it."


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC:    The DM smiled as he watched the player's antics with much glee.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

"My friends," says Brae, pausing a moment to wash down a bite of stave with a swig of ale. "By the blessing of Meda, with the proper preparation, I can also cast magics that would allow us to cross the muck as if it were ordinary ground. This would certainly speed our approach. Of course, I only possess the power to provide this blessing to a half-dozen of us, and it would only last an hour or so..."

*OOC: I'm unsure how many constables we actually have with the newcomers...*


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC:  Should be the same number as before:  Braz replaced Jonas, and Tau in effect took Sentran's spot (Moru Sen's original spot).  Isn't that right?   (Even though we remain hopeful that Sentran's/Nightbreeze's connection issues can be resolved so that he can rejoin us!)

So that's Braz, Tau, Alarion, Darius, Raul, Thea, Brae, and SoulFetter, eight, I think?

We seem to have perpetual difficulty with the retention of Wizards and Rogues.  Hopefully, Braz and Tau will buck that trend!


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  We seem to have perpetual difficulty with the retention of Wizards and Rogues.  Hopefully, Braz and Tau will buck that trend!




*OOC: Okay, so without Sentran, we have 7 constables by my count. Brae could cast Water Walking on six of us, and cast Fly on the seventh.*


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2009)

OOC:  I edited my post.  I count eight now.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 11, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  I edited my post.  I count eight now.




*I spaced Darius.*


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> (With an answering grin and a 'gentle' pat on the back that leaves the dwarf choking on his stout)
> 
> "Anything to keep from having to slog through that muck again. Of course, I'd probably better be the invisible one slogging through and you the one flying - it'd be over your head.
> 
> You OK? You're supposed to drink that stuff, not breathe it."





"Careful there Tiny, or you'll be carrying me through the muck" replies Braz.

"Now why don't you fill me in on this mill and these traps that have caused you such problems" says Braz.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 12, 2009)

Alarion nods pensively as he turns to Brae.  "Great indeed is the power of Meda, my friend.  I suddenly realized that instead of on me, you could cast your charm of water-walking on my faithful destrier, Bayard.  He can carry two of us across the muck, and at great speed!"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2009)

"An excellent notion, Alarion. With Bayard carrying two, Meda's blessings shall ensure safe and quick transit across the muck for all of us." The cleric then turns to Braz. "Pit traps. Deady scythe blade traps, like the one that slew Raul. Most certainly others. We barely made it into the tunnels beneath the mill's buildings when we made the decision to pull back."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 17, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "An excellent notion, Alarion. With Bayard carrying two, Meda's blessings shall ensure safe and quick transit across the muck for all of us." The cleric then turns to Braz. "Pit traps. Deady scythe blade traps, like the one that slew Raul. Most certainly others. We barely made it into the tunnels beneath the mill's buildings when we made the decision to pull back."




Braz gets a little gleam in his eyes. "Crude, but obviously effective. Pressure plates or trip wires? Or merely concealed? Was the scythe on a cantilever or direct axl?" says Braz before noticing the blank stares. "Tell you what, I'll have a look my self when we go back" he says as he reaches for another stave.


"But yeah, I'll find 'em and disarm 'em" he says


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 18, 2009)

"They also had tunnels, connecting the buildings of a small complex- and those tunnels were laced with pits.  We found at least two- one the easy way, and one the hard way.  I'm kind of impressed they could tunnel and arrange pits considering how swampy the ground was- the whole set-up had to be below the local water table," Thea added.  While the dwarf's personality was a bit abrasive, he obviously knew his stuff.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2009)

*Mattie Bulgar*

Mattie, the Halfling proprietress of the Polished Staff, begins to collect the empty plates, dishes, and glasses from your table.  "Can I bring the Constables something else while I'm up?  Perhaps some of my raspberry tarts?"  Then her assistant Gus the Gnome(a/k/a Special Squad Bartender) begins to clear the dishes in earnest.  The crowd in the 'Staff is thinning out considerably, as people begin to go about their daily tasks.  Speaking of which, I believe Thea had an errand to run at the LCA?  She hurriedly finishes and dashes off to do that.

(OOC:  Not that we're _rushing_ you or anything, but .......)


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul stands, points from Braz to Mattie and then says, "I have to visit the Center and the temple, so I will see all of you tomorrow."  Raul tips Gus two silver pieces as he leaves.

[sblock=For the DMs]
Raul heads to the Center to meditate and seek spiritual guidance from his teachers on being brought back from the dead.  Early the next morning, Raul visits his mother at her charity, without telling her about the mill unless word has already reached her through the temple.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2009)

Lou said:


> [sblock=For the DMs]
> Raul heads to the Center to meditate and seek spiritual guidance from his teachers on being brought back from the dead.  Early the next morning, Raul visits his mother at her charity, without telling her about the mill unless word has already reached her through the temple.
> [/sblock]



Gus grins broadly at Raul, winks, and slips him a pistachio cookie while Mattie isn't looking.

[sblock=Raul's Guidance and mother]Raul's teacher is quite concerned, but relieved that you are back among the living again.  "I warned you about being careful, didn't I?  Sigh, you never did listen to a word I said." But all the time he is saying this he is smiling broadly at Raul.  "Grasshoppah?  Snatch this pebble from my hand.  Aha, still can't do it, can you?"

Your mother gives no indication that she has heard about what happened.  You think that the priests would use more discretion than to tell one of their favorite older parishoners about her son's death, thinking that is a matter that is best dealt with directly by you.  You can also foresee some future penance for yourself if you do not tell her about the accident for an overlong time.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 25, 2009)

Alarion stands, and addresses his fellow constables.  "My friends, 'tis clear to me we must be getting about our business."  He then looks directly at Braz, and speaks in a tone that is still friendly.  "But before we leave, Constable Kzaniskan, I insist you owe an apology to goodwife Mattie.  Trust me, it will only reflect well upon you."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 25, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter watches mournfully as the plates are cleared, but rises with his peers as they prepare to leave.

He walks a beat 'round his neighborhood, checking in on friends and acquaintances and keeping a weather eye out for trouble until late in the evening, then returns to his home to check on his latest batch of amber, put some thought into the most appropriate vestige to summon in the morning, and turn in for the night.


----------



## Leif (Mar 25, 2009)

*Ooc*



Helfdan said:


> Alarion stands in his battered but (thanks to Thea) clean armor, walks to Mattie, and goes ....to speak to her in a controlled voice...*his eyes are now stormcloud-grey*.  "Goodwife, has our new team member offended you?  Be honest, please"






Mowgli said:


> SoulFetter walks a beat 'round his neighborhood, checking in on friends and acquaintances and keeping a *weather eye* out for trouble until time for the squad meeting with Iggy.



There's a joke to be made here, somewhere, I'm sure of it!  any takers?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2009)

Brae also prepares to move out with the others as dinner is ended and the dishes are collected.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> Originally Posted by Helfdan
> Alarion stands in his battered but (thanks to Thea) clean armor, walks to Mattie, and goes ....to speak to her in a controlled voice...his eyes are now _stormcloud_-grey. "Goodwife, has our new team member offended you? Be honest, please"
> 
> Quote:
> ...




OOC: I don't know _weather_ I should reply to that challenge. I wouldn't want to be the _lightning_ rod for any more abuse. Nor would I want to _rain_ on anyone's parade. Braz is off to a _stormy_ relationship as it is, and his introduction was not met with _thunderous_ applause. But perhaps the _ill wind_ can blow out and leave us with _clear skies_ again. Otherwise Braz will get tired of the cold shoulder from the _icy _stare of Alarion. And that's _snow_ fun.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Alarion stands, and addresses his fellow constables.  "My friends, 'tis clear to me we must be getting about our business."  He then looks directly at Braz, and speaks in a tone that is still friendly.  "But before we leave, Constable Kzaniskan, I insist you owe an apology to goodwife Mattie.  Trust me, it will only reflect well upon you."





Braz grumbles a bit then finally says "The beer was alright, and the staves was pretty good." Yopu get the impression that from this irascible, dour dwarf, that that actually is an apology for him.

Braz gets up and does nod his head to Mattie as he leaves behind Tiny.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 26, 2009)

Tau rises slowly from his seat. "I will be seeing you all at the Magistrate's office tomorrow. Until then." Tau moves away from the table and out the door.


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: I don't know _weather_ I should reply to that challenge. I wouldn't want to be the _lightning_ rod for any more abuse. Nor would I want to _rain_ on anyone's parade. Braz is off to a _stormy_ relationship as it is, and his introduction was not met with _thunderous_ applause. But perhaps the _ill wind_ can blow out and leave us with _clear skies_ again. Otherwise Braz will get tired of the cold shoulder from the _icy _stare of Alarion. And that's _snow_ fun.



OOC:  Wow.  Next time, I'll try to be more careful what I ask for.  Good show, Fenris! 

OOC:  What plans do the constables have for the rest of the day?  Anything?


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 27, 2009)

Alarion sighs, and shakes his head, but keeps his peace.  He smiles at Mattie.  "I also apologize, dear lady, that you were thus discomfited by our squad."  He then follows the others outside.  He plans to make sure Bayard is fed and brushed, so that they will be ready for the next morn's travails.  After that, he means to clean his armor, and perhaps attend evening services at the temple of Morwyn.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2009)

Brae returns to his home, a small flat a few blocks from the Costabulary office. It was simply but tastefully decorated; nothing too fancy, but it suited the wandering cleric quite well. Divesting himself of his arms and armor, Brae poured himself a glass of single malt and relaxed back into a overstuffed chair. It was part of the ritual he had fallen into to unwind from the day's events.

He didn't have many asperations for the rest of the day. Perhaps a nice, warm bath, laundering his clothing, and cleaning his armor and weapons...all in preparation for another trek into the swamp on the morrow.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

[sblock=Alarion]The knight finds himself at the evening mass at the Healing Halls of Morwyn. The small church in the 14th is popular, particularly with women and there is a decent turn out. This evening's service includes a homily about one of the aspects of Morwyn, the Guide. An Icon, a wooden statue, very nearly life size, has been brought here from another temple for a period of weeks while that temple is undergoing some construction. The icon of the Guide is carved in the image of an old and bent woman looking into the distance while holding lantern lit with continual flame in her outstretched arm. The icon is unveiled for the first time tonight and as luck or fate would have it, the icon is turned such that it is staring straight at Alarion when the cloth is lifted. He gets the uncanny sense that a living being is staring into his eyes for just an instant. The momentary vision could be seen as disturbing, for in addition to coming to the aged in dreams to provide images of loved ones, friends and noble deeds, the Guide is said to come and warn a select few in the moments before their death. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

[sblock=Tau]On the street, the Ilumian finds the weather in flux. There is perhaps a storm brewing or at the very least a change in the weather is in the air. Dark rooks look down at him from the eave on an abandoned shop where once toys were sold. Now only a broken toy soldier lays forlornly in the window. An odd smell, mildly unpleasant and unfamiliar lingers on the breeze from the direction of the lake. [/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

[sblock=Brae]Brae makes the short journey home passing a vagrant who eyes him wearily and clutches some treasure found in a gutter under a motley cloak that is more patch than original material. The walleyed fellow limps along muttering about 'momentous portents.' Upon easing into his overstuffed chair Brae has the strange sensation that something is out of place. A odor of acrid cheap pipeweed wafts from somewhere and the sounds of the surrounding flats are unfamiliar for reasons he can't quite place. Taking another sip of his drink, the feeling lifts and he continues his night without incident.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

[sblock=Raul]Making his way to the center, Raul meditates with difficulty. Perhaps death is hard on the spirit as well as the body. Finally, he pushes aside the world and attains a state of peace. Before he gets a chance to talk with his teachers, his mother passes and nods a greeting. Like mother's the world over, one look at her child's face is enough to tell her that something is awry. She looks into his eyes imploring, but saying nothing.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

[sblock=Soulfetter]Taking a circuitous route around the ward, Soulfetter stops in on a few friends and catches up with the latest gossip. It seems that Mrs. Pettleprop has run off with a lover to the 15th and her husband insists she has been enchanted, but most who look upon the homely little man figure that the dashing sorcerer needed no magic beyond his enchanting looks and the expensive cut of his robes to win the lady from her sour nitpicking husband. Upon arriving home, he is dismayed to discover the batch of amber has soured. Perhaps a bad yeast or the grain was older than the seller let on. It can't be salvaged and the unpleasant odor of it lingers in the place.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

[sblock=Braz]His task finished, Braz returns home a second time to find that a large dog has fouled his doorstep. If not a large dog then an overfed one at least. The mess leaves an unpleasant smell in his shop. To make matters worse he tipped a small can of lock oil over on his work bench and it has soaked drawings of a pair of traps he was working on for a wealthy client in a finer part of the 14th. By lamplight the reddish oil looks eerily like blood staining the parchments.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 29, 2009)

[sblock=Thea and Darius]The others having all departed, Thea and Darius find themselves sitting across from each other in uncomfortable silence. Mattie passes through and smiles and the man and woman in a way that suggests she believes the two of you remaining together is no accident. This of course only serves to heighten the awkwardness.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 29, 2009)

Braz spends the evening swearing and cursing and cleaning. He heads to bed and rises early as he usually does. He digs out his old armor and weapons, packed away neatly in oiled rags. After a good cleaning and polishing, he locks up the shop and heads to a nearby tailor. There he has a bag quickly made for his crossbow. A special bag for a special weapon. It is made of heavy canvas with leather reinforcing various parts. With a shoulder strap the bag is ready to go and just in time as Braz heads over to the Constabulary office.


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2009)

OOC:  Don't forget your badge, Braz!


----------



## Fenris (Mar 29, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Don't forget your badge, Braz!




OOC: Badges! Badges! I don't need no stinkin badges!


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Badges! Badges! I don't need no stinkin badges!



OOC:  lmdmao!! ('laughing my Dungeon Master's...' you know the rest)  Actually, Scotley can attest that such behavior by me is quite IN CHARACTER! 

OOC:  And actually, it was STEENKING badges, if memory serves.  Incidentally, is Braz the Good, the Bad, or the Ugly?


----------



## Fenris (Mar 30, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  lmdmao!! ('laughing my Dungeon Master's...' you know the rest)  Actually, Scotley can attest that such behavior by me is quite IN CHARACTER!
> 
> OOC:  And actually, it was STEENKING badges, if memory serves.  Incidentally, is Braz the Good, the Bad, or the Ugly?




ooc: Well, given that Braz is a sharpshooter, I would bet he would be the one shooting the rope. 

He sure as heck wouldn't be the one with his neck in the noose. Tiny can have that job 

I guess that makes him "The Good"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 30, 2009)

Fenris said:


> He sure as heck wouldn't be the one with his neck in the noose. Tiny can have that job




OOC: Fine with me - when the trap door opens and SF 'falls,' he'll just stand up and untie the knot.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2009)

Brae falls asleep thinking of the "oddness" he had felt a bit earlier in the evening, but awakes in the morning feeling restored and refreshed. He goes about his morning prayers, and prepares himself for the day's trevails. Once ready, he leaves his flat and makes his way to meet his fellow constables.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thea did not linger overlong- she wished Darius a courteous "Good night", thanked Mattie and Gus for their gracious hospitality, and made her way out into the night.  For a while, she simply wandered the streets of the ward, observing the details and folk that made it the unique place it was...  Even once she returned home, she sat by her window deep in thought.

When morning finally arrived, she fortified herself with a proper breakfast and a double ration of strong coffee before heading out.  A few short errands were in order, then she made her way to headquarters to join the others.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 31, 2009)

Alarion's sleep is restless, after his experience at the temple.  He arisese early, performs his morning prayers, then devotes an hour or so to practice swordplay before bathing, donning his armor, and setting out to meet his fellow constables.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 1, 2009)

Tau comes into headquarters early in order to familiarize himself with the surroundings and to make sure he has all of his things setup properly. As the time approaches, he settles in near the Magistrate's office in preparation for the meeting. The others should be here any minute.


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ignatious Ironshirt*

"Ahh, Constable Tauvalek Dusksprocket, as I live and breathe!  Good grief, man, you're early!  It's good to see a punctual, conscientious officer," says Magistrate Ironshirt as he is lighting a cigar.  "Damned nuisance, having to come outside to smoke!  But, I guess I shouldn't complain too much, Elke does keep the office very tidy and does her work every day without fail with never so much as a peep.  Sometimes I even think that it's a shame she isn't a Dwarf!"

[sblock=OOCBe advised, Kerlan, you're catching Iggy on one of his VERY RARE good days! [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 1, 2009)

"Yes, hello Magistrate. I was just getting myself familiar with the offices here. My impromptu introduction with the other Constables went well last night. I can't say the same for the other new recruit. There were some disagreements about his comments, but I believe they have worked past it."

"I believe the meeting will be starting soon. Do you have any hints as to the subject of the meeting or is it just a formal introduction?"


----------



## Leif (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ignatious Ironshirt*

"It started out to be just the fomral introduction/investiture of you and Braz, but now it looks as though I'll be giving you all some information and warnings as well.  What's that you say?  What warnings?  Well, I hate to ruin your first morning on the job with news like this.  Let's just wait until the others arrive and I'll only have to say it once," and turning slightly away from you, he continues, "Good Lord, I don't know if I could stand saying it twice, anyway!"

OOC:  Sitting out here like this, it's almost like hanging out with a good buddy or something.  Still, Tau can't quite let his guard all the way down because of what he's heard about Iggy.  (About the meanness, crankiness, loud-mouthed-Dwarivhsness, and all that sort of stuff.)  Tau is just left waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 2, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion arrives at the constabulary, leading Bayard by the reins.  "Good morning, Magistrate Ironshirt.  And to you, master Tauvelak."  The young knight seems well rested and in high spirits.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 2, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter wakes early, performs his morning ablutions and his mourning over his lost batch of beer, then prepares himself and performs the ritual  (1d20+4=11) to summon and bind Malphas, the Turnfeather.  

Glancing in the mirror and noticing that his teeth and tongue are a deep black color, he shudders and quickly suppresses this horrible sign of Malphas' co-habitation, takes a moment to use the vestige's power to improve his awareness of danger (OOC: +1 to Saves) and heads out the door.

As he approaches headquarters two or three minutes before the scheduled meeting, a puzzled look crosses his bluff features.

"Good morning, Magistrate, Tau . . ."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 2, 2009)

Brae arrives for their meeting, bathed and dressed in fresh clothing, his armor having been cleaned of all trace of swamp muck. He nods his greetings to his fellow constables as he waits for the rest of the group to assemble.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2009)

Ignatious Ironshirt

"Aye, good!  That's half the squad here already and it's still very early!  Now we just need Darius, Thea, Raul, and Braz.  Mm, pass me another crumpet, there, would you, Brae?"  Iggy looks just about as pleased as he ever gets.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> Ignatious Ironshirt
> 
> "Aye, good!  That's half the squad here already and it's still very early!  Now we just need Darius, Thea, Raul, and Braz.  Mm, pass me another crumpet, there, would you, Brae?"  Iggy looks just about as pleased as he ever gets.




OOc: Never trust a happy dwarf. 

Braz saunters up at this point to join his fellow constables, nodding to each as well as Iggy as he joins them.


----------



## Leif (Apr 2, 2009)

OOC:  That's not what Santa says!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thea hurried the last few blocks to the office.  She didn't want to be late, after all, but her morning purchasing excursion had already taken her to a few different shops in search of the item she had wanted.  She managed to slow her pace just as she headed into the building, so it wouldn't look like she had been hurrying.


----------



## Lou (Apr 3, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul awakes early and works out with Indract Ironshirt for a couple of hours before getting cleaned up and going to the meeting with the Magistrate and the other Constables.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

*Ignatious Ironshirt*

"Tch!  That Darius!  Bringing up the rear as usual, I see.  Well, it's good t'have a rear guard, I guess.  I always say that it pays to have friends watch your back!"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2009)

The group finally assembled, Magistrate Ironshirt brushes a few crumbs from his beard and addresses you. "I believe you've all met our new constables. I'm sure they will make a fine addition to the squad." He pauses and clears his throat. "Now I've had your reports and I know you've got some great idea of the threat posed by this lot of orcs you've found out in the boonies. That's all well and good, but we've got real threats and criminals right here in 14th that need your attention. I've just had a report that the Brotherhood of Eleven is thought to have something going right here in our own bailiwick. So here's how it is, you've got 48 hours to find some evidence of a real threat to the city out there or I want you back doing the job I pay you for rather than out wandering the countryside. Is that clear?" He gives you all a hard look and then continues, "Now get out there and work these foolish notions out of your system. I want you back here looking into this Brotherhood business in two days flat. And don't think I've forgotten about the crazy druid you still haven't managed to round up. And another thing, take care of yourselves out there. I can't have my people getting killed on some snipe hunt." Having really worked himself up he storms out with a final, "Now enough jawing, with you lot off I've got to see to the protecting of the fine citizen of the 14th."


----------



## Leif (Apr 6, 2009)

OOC:  Hmmm, just one fine citizen in the 14th.....  and I think I know who it is! Too bad the characters haven't met him/her yet.  Or have they.....


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2009)

Brae remains quiet, and gives the magistrate a nod as the dwarf dismisses them. He waits for the others to begin to leave, following them out.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 6, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Hmmm, just one fine citizen in the 14th.....  and I think I know who it is! Too bad the characters haven't met him/her yet.  Or have they.....




OOC: They have met him. But technically, since he joined the Constabulary he isn't just a citizen anymore 

Braz listens to Iggy's admonitions silently with the others. He had no idea what they had faced nor why they had prioritized they way they had, but he figured he would find out soon enough.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thea kept her head down and listened as the magistrate gave his speech.  She wasn't sure just what had prompted his apparent good mood, and she wasn't going to risk ticking him off by asking questions.

She did, however, make a mental note about the other threats he mentioned, and she resolved to make the rounds on her sources once they got back into town.  At least the hard deadline meant they weren't going to be stuck out in the swamp for too long.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 7, 2009)

Alarion gives Iggy a small bow and leads the way back into the sunshine, where Bayard is waiting with equine impatience.  The knight takes half an apple from his pouch and feeds it to the destrier as he turns to the others.  "Ready, my friends?  Or have we any other preparations to make?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 7, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

"I'm as ready as I'm ever going to be . . . let's light this candle!"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 7, 2009)

"On we go then," says Brae with a nod.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2009)

As the Constables are making their way to the gate a familiar figure is seen in the doorway of a Goblin tenement. He takes a moment to squeeze a handful of ample goblin posterior as he kisses at large female goblin in a yellow print dress. Adjusting his hat he approaches the Constables at a trot. "Good morning officers. Glad to see you up and about Constable Raul. I was most distraught to here of what happed out to the mill on yesterday. I take it yer headin' back that way to show them orcs they can't been messing with the 14th Finest. I'd go help you, but I've got to keep things goin' back here on the home front with so many of you out in the field. I might need a few extra coins seein' as how I'll be doing the work of all ya all today..."


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2009)

The goblin 'lass' with the ample posterior and decidedly pendulous bosoms taps a clawed foot on the ground and looks toward Bocephus expectantly, as if she is expecting payment or something.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2009)

Seeing as how none of the other constables has introduced Braz to the goblin, Braz assumes he is merely one of the many worthless creatures allowed to roam the streets off leash. 

Braz glowers at the goblin as he keeps on moving.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 9, 2009)

Alarion smiles on seeing the small informant.  "Good morn to you, master Bocephus.  Keeping out of trouble?"


----------



## Lou (Apr 9, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul stops at Bo's side, "Thank you for the thought.  While we're out and about, keep that quiet, will you?  We wouldn't want to put in too much danger...."  Raul takes 3 silver pieces from his pocket and presses them into Bo's hand.  "We'll need a full report in 48 hours.  Got it?"

Raul then rejoins the others as they move out.


----------



## Leif (Apr 9, 2009)

*Bocephus*



Helfdan said:


> Alarion smiles on seeing the small informant.  "Good morn to you, master Bocephus.  Keeping out of trouble?"



" 'Course I am, Constable!  Why, what did you hear?"



Lou said:


> Raul stops at Bo's side, "Thank you for the thought.  While we're out and about, keep that quiet, will you?  We wouldn't want to put in too much danger...."  Raul takes 3 silver pieces from his pocket and presses them into Bo's hand.  "We'll need a full report in 48 hours.  Got it?"
> Raul then rejoins the others as they move out.



"Yes, Sir, Constable Mameir, Sir!  Just call me 'Mousy Bo'!  (As in quiet as a....)  And I thank the Constable for the advance.  I'll do my best on the report, but some fresh ink and paper, and a new pen, would help...."  At this point, Bocephus looks expectantly at Raul, grubby palm extended.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2009)

Brae smiles at the exchange back and forth with the goblin, favoring Bocephus with a simple nod in greeting.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 10, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter slips 4 silver into the greasy palm as he passes Bo.

"Better put that to proper use before yon beauty decides to take your pouch."


----------



## Leif (Apr 10, 2009)

*Bocephus*

"Yes, sir!  I'm on that, let me tell ya!  Wow, thanks, Constable S.F.!"  And turning to the afroementioned claw-footed goblin lass, he says, "Hold on to your knickers, Sweet Pea, we are gonna kick up some dust tonight!!"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 14, 2009)

"I believe that we have a pressing appointment with a swamp full of traps," Thea said quietly as Bocephus turned back to his paramour of the moment.  She was never quite sure whether to feel pity or exasperation for the goblin- he had been useful from time to time, but sometimes just couldn't find a kind word for him.  Luckily her fellow constables treated him well enough...


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

"Then let us be on our way!" says Brae jovially, thumping his staff on the cobbles. "There is nothing like a brisk morning walk to get one in the mood for some orc thumping!"


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

If everyone is ready, then, the Squad of Constables now progresses back to Harcort's Mill?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

Brae shoulders his pack and nods his indication to the others that he is ready to go.



*AC21, Hit Points 50/50
When they reach the edge of the swamp, Brae will use water walk to ensure the group can move easily across the murk. When they are close enough for someone to fly into the mill, he will use fly on them, as discussed earlier.

*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly
[/sblock]_


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2009)

When the ground near the river begins to get marshy and the constables begin to sink, Brae casts _Water Walking_ which again makes the going easier for everyone.  (As stated before, two constables will have to be mounted on one horse in order for everyone to be affected by one spell.  Are the rest of the horses being left back at this point?)  (How close does Brae want to get to the mill before he 'takes wing'?)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 14, 2009)

*I think the plan was to actually have Brae cast fly on one of the warriors, and not on himself. I believe there was a volunteer?*


----------



## Fenris (Apr 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *I think the plan was to actually have Brae cast fly on one of the warriors, and not on himself. I believe there was a volunteer?*




ooc: Indeed there was. Braz volunteered and still will. Cast away Brae!


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 15, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion steps onto Bayard's saddle, after thanking Brae for the spell.  He readies his lance as he turns to the others.  "Who rides with me?"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 15, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

"I think I'd better be one of the walkers."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2009)

*Since the spell implies that a subject can double move (i.e. "The subject of a fly spell can charge but not run"), and Braz wears light armor, he should be able to fly 120' per round (60' base fly speed). The spells lasts 60 rounds, so assuming Braz will fly straight in and not screw around, Brae will cast it on him 3600' from the mill. That will use up 30 of the 60 round duration, giving Braz 3 full minutes to fly around at the site for scouting purposes.*


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 15, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Alarion steps onto Bayard's saddle, after thanking Brae for the spell.  He readies his lance as he turns to the others.  "Who rides with me?"



Tau speaks up. "I believe that I could ride with you. I know enough about riding to avoid being saddle sore."


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *Since the spell implies that a subject can double move (i.e. "The subject of a fly spell can charge but not run"), and Braz wears light armor, he should be able to fly 120' per round (60' base fly speed). The spells lasts 60 rounds, so assuming Braz will fly straight in and not screw around, Brae will cast it on him 3600' from the mill. That will use up 30 of the 60 round duration, giving Braz 3 full minutes to fly around at the site for scouting purposes.*



OOC:  To be on the safe side, don't you think you'd better cast the spell when you're about 2,500-2,750 feet out?  I mean, come ON, when have you ever known a Dwarf to NOT screw around??  By the way, they don't have yeard lines on the Millyard, anyway, so all your distances will be estimates, unless you want to waste a couple of hours actually pacing the distance off and marking it.  So, prudence would seem to dictate that you err on the side of safety and make sure that Braz takes off plenty close enough to get there, no?  2,000 feet out should be MORE than enough, anyway.  You can reasonably figure that any orc pickets that are placed nearly a half-mile from the Mill will be snoozing for all they're worth, anyway!


----------



## Rhun (Apr 15, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  To be on the safe side, don't you think you'd better cast the spell when you're about 2,500-2,750 feet out?  I mean, come ON, when have you ever known a Dwarf to NOT screw around??  By the way, they don't have yeard lines on the Millyard, anyway, so all your distances will be estimates, unless you want to waste a couple of hours actually pacing the distance off and marking it.  So, prudence would seem to dictate that you err on the side of safety and make sure that Braz takes off plenty close enough to get there, no?  2,000 feet out should be MORE than enough, anyway.  You can reasonably figure that any orc pickets that are placed nearly a half-mile from the Mill will be snoozing for all they're worth, anyway!





*In a game where the rules are based on exact distance (5' squares), exact time (6 second rounds), and exact speed (60' fly speed, for example) I assumed you would want detailed information to determine the actual in-game effects. 

To make it easy on you, Brae will cast the spell on Braz somewhere between 1/2 and 2/3rds of a mile from the Mill. You can make your own decision as to exactly where.*


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *In a game where the rules are based on exact distance (5' squares), exact time (6 second rounds), and exact speed (60' fly speed, for example) I assumed you would want detailed information to determine the actual in-game effects. *




Yeah.  Riiiight.


			
				Rhun said:
			
		

> To make it easy on you, Brae will cast the spell on Braz somewhere between 1/2 and 2/3rds of a mile from the Mill. You can make your own decision as to exactly where.[/size]



Easy on me??  It can't get any easier on me than it aready is.  I recommend you strive to make it easy on YOU.  Or perhaps Braz?  You should have access to a map of the terrain near the Mill.  Why don't you tell us which terrain features you're shooting for, if not actual coordinates?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 16, 2009)

OOC: Other spellcasting preliminaries- As soon as we leave headquarters, Thea will cast Endure Elements on herself (lasts 24 hours).  Once we are at the point where Brae is ready to cast Fly, Thea will cast Mage Armor on herself (lasts 5 hours).  Also:

IC: As the constables got close to the mill once more, and they began to prepare for (presumed) combat, Thea had another idea.  "If we're sending in a scout, I can cast a glamour to hide them from sight.  It will last just a bit less time than the flight spell, or until they make an attack, but it should hide them while they make the approach- and it might allow for a surprise if there are orc achers around...  What say you?"

OOC: If we want, Thea can cast Invisibility on Braz for the aerial scout/cover.  It lasts 5 minutes or until broken, but that would allow some scouting time and maybe a surprise attack if a threat appears.  Yes/No?


----------



## Fenris (Apr 16, 2009)

As they get near to the mill, Braz pauses a moment on one of the last dry spots, He sets his leather bag on the ground and rapidly pulls out wooden pieces with metal clasps and snaps and cranks. In rapid fashion he snaps and locks these in place. As he snapps the last piece in place, the final result is obvious. As he puts the leather bag away Braz holds in his hand a very complicated, but deadly looking crossbow. 

"Alright, let's go find some of these orcs."


ooc: Invisibility is fine by Braz. He'll fly low in case the spell ends, but invisibilty works to get the first jump as he enters the place.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

Fenris said:


> ooc: Invisibility is fine by Braz. He'll fly low in case the spell ends, but invisibilty works to get the first jump as he enters the place.




*Brae will explain the basics of the fly spell to Braz, so he know he won't crash if the spell runs out. He'll descend nice and slow, like a downing feather.*


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 16, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> OOC: Other spellcasting preliminaries- As soon as we leave headquarters, Thea will cast Endure Elements on herself (lasts 24 hours).  Once we are at the point where Brae is ready to cast Fly, Thea will cast Mage Armor on herself (lasts 5 hours).



At that time Tau will also cast _Mage Armor_ which will also last 5 hours.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

OOC:  Very well.  Any other preliminaries?  Everyone got that Death & Dismemberment insurance fully paid up?


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2009)

"Have a nice flight," says Brae with a smile, after casting the spell on his companion. Then he grips his buckler and staff, and continues on toward the mill, effortlessly trudging an inch or two above the surface of the muck.



*AC21, Hit Points 50/50
Inusrance all paid up. Ready to roll.


*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly
[/sblock]_


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2009)

OOC Goofiness: Braz hears a soothing famale voice somewhere (?) say, "Thank you once again for flying Priestly Airways, emergency exits are located where your stewardess Brae indicates.  Enjoy your flight!"


----------



## xedr (Apr 17, 2009)

AC20/21 HP:58

Darius pats Raul on the shoulder. "Let's avenge Raul's untimely demise and rid this area of criminal scum" 

Darius readies his bow and nocks an arrow as the group approaches across the marsh. He takes one of the point positions, looking carefully for a target. Belatedly, it occurs to him that having invisible team members flying ahead might not have been the best idea in the world, but he decides that the risk of friendly fire accidents is probably negligible - he hopes...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 17, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

'Tiny' also knocks an arrow (the size of a javelin) to his bow as he proceeds across the marsh.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 18, 2009)

Alarion helps Tau mount up behind him, readies his lance and shield, and leads the way into the marsh.  Bayard snorts in satisfaction when he notices his hooves don't sink.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 18, 2009)

*Harcort's Mill*

Things are little changed since you last visit here. Fortunately, the journey across the marshy ground is much less difficult this time. The only sentries visible are a pair of Orcrats fishing. One is lounging in a rowboat of questionable seaworthiness while the other sits on an old crate on the stone platform at the edge of the pond. The mill turns lazily in the slow moving current and machinery creaks a bit as the equipment inside rolls along. A large blue-gray wading bird squawks at the Orcrats as they toss it occasional bits of bait. A few empty crocks of beer litter the area. Sensing your approach the orcrats relinquish poles and start reaching for weapons. Perhaps owing to the beer they have consumed, the fishermen react slowly. 

OOC: Initiative and Actions? Let us know if you are unhappy with your placement on the map and we can adjust. 

Initiative (1d20+2=3)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 18, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

Reacting quickly to the sight of the Orcs readying weapons, SoulFetter strides forward to just within accurate bow range and sends a shaft streaking through the air.  His arrow finds its mark in the torso of his foe, impacting with a meaty thunk.

[sblock=Actions]Initiative (1d20+3=15)

Move forward 40' (to I56, puts him 105' away) and fire at one of the Orcs.

To Hit (1d20+6=18)

Damage (2d6+5=12)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2009)

Braz, trying to maintain the element of surprise by staying invisible, flies as quickly as he can towards the main mill building, trying to get between the mill and the fishermen.

[sblock]
Init
1d20+4=21 
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 18, 2009)

Initiative 21

Alarion urges Bayard forward, lance at the ready, galloping over the stream directly at the orcrat on the boat.  

[sblock=OOC]
Take a double move straight towards the boat, wont get there this round, but Tau may make a ranged attack/cast a spell/etc[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 18, 2009)

Brae rushes forward, intent on using the nearby barn as cover.

*Initiative: 9
Double move to L54*


----------



## Leif (Apr 19, 2009)

The Orcrat sees Bayard bearing down on the pond, and begins rowing furiously for deeper water.  After 3 or 4 good paddle strokes, he cowers down in the boat and takes shelter behind the gunwale (or 'gunnel' if you prefer.  ).  (Is Bayard part seahorse? )


----------



## xedr (Apr 19, 2009)

Initiative: 1d20+2=10

Darius hurries around the other side of the barn (towards, say Q45) to cover any activity in the "yard".


----------



## Scotley (Apr 19, 2009)

Initiative Order:
Braz 21
Alarion 21
Soulfetter 15
Darius 10
Brae 9
Orcrats 3

Thea Raul and Tau?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 19, 2009)

Tau, quickly apprising the situation, surmises that these creatures must be a watch guard. He swiftly draws his crossbow, draws a tight aim on the Orcrat in the boat, and deals a mighty blow to the creature. All before anyone even has a chance to move. 

Initiative vs Orcrats (1d20+8=25)
Attack vs Orcrat in boat (1d20+6=21, 1d8=8)


----------



## Lou (Apr 19, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier HP 36/36 AC18*

Raul stays near the rear for the approach, he has bad memories of being out in front here. Seeing the orcrat on the dock, Raul raises his light crossbow and fires, missing.  Fearing the approach may alert others, Raul forgoes reloading and moves in as quickly as possible to take out the orcrat on the dock.

OOC:
Init: 15
atk 11
40' mv


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 21, 2009)

OOC: Thea's initiative roll 1d20+2= 18; roll Roll Lookup ; move north to M55, stopping about 5 feet from the barn (which sides of the barn have doors?  I don't remember from last time- and have those entrances been repaired after Soulfetter's explosive entry last time?)


----------



## Leif (Apr 21, 2009)

OOC:  As I recall, please correct me if necessary, Scotley, the north and south sides of the barn have large doors, but there may be smaller doors on all sides.  The damage caused by SoulFetter has been, well, not really 'repaired,' 'half-assed' is closer to the mark.  Let's just say that you wouldn't want these orcs working on your house.

not exactly, see Scotty's post #211


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  As I recall, please correct me if necessary, Scotley, the north and south sides of the barn have large doors, but there may be smaller doors on all sides.  The damage caused by SoulFetter has been, well, not really 'repaired,' 'half-assed' is closer to the mark.  Let's just say that you wouldn't want these orcs working on your house.




The large door in the barn is on the east side where the deadly trap is. The door on the south side is upstairs. It would be fairly easy to reopen the section of wall through which Soulfetter made his dramatic entry last time out.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 21, 2009)

Initiative Order:
Tau 25
Braz 21
Alarion 21
Thea 18
Raul 15
Soulfetter 15
Darius 10
Brae 9
Orcrats 3

Tau, quickly apprising the situation, surmises that these creatures must be a watch guard. He swiftly draws his crossbow, draws a tight aim over Alarion's shoulder on the Orcrat in the boat, and deals a mighty blow to the creature. All before anyone even has a chance to move.

Braz, trying to maintain the element of surprise by staying invisible, flies as quickly as he can towards the main mill building, trying to get between the mill and the fishermen.

Alarion urges Bayard forward, lance at the ready, galloping over the stream directly at the orcrat on the boat.

Thea approaches at a more measured pace keeping the barn between herself and the Orcrats. 

Raul stays near the rear for the approach, he has bad memories of being out in front here. Seeing the orcrat on the dock, Raul raises his light crossbow and fires, missing. Fearing the approach may alert others, Raul forgoes reloading and moves in as quickly as possible to take out the orcrat on the dock.

Reacting quickly to the sight of the Orcs readying weapons, SoulFetter strides forward to just within accurate bow range and sends a shaft streaking through the air. His arrow finds its mark in the torso of his foe, impacting with a meaty thunk.

Darius hurries around the other side of the barn to cover any activity in the "yard". 

Brae rushes forward, intent on using the nearby barn as cover.

The Orcrat sees Bayard bearing down on the pond, and begins rowing furiously for deeper water. After 3 or 4 good paddle strokes, he cowers down in the boat and takes shelter behind the gunwale. He begins furiously ringing a hand bell. 

The other Orcrat looks at the massive arrow in his chest and drops to the ground. Scooping up a loaded crossbow he returns fire (1d20+6=13), but the bolt goes a bit wide of Soulfetter. 

OOC: Actions for round 2?


----------



## Fenris (Apr 21, 2009)

Braz keeps flying invisibly towards the barn (say N22 or so) to try to cut off any escape or attempt to signal other orcrats by these sentries.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 22, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion lowers his lance and charges across the pond, thrusting at the bell-ringing orcrat as sson as he comes into view.  

[sblock=OOC]
Charge attack against orcrat
20 to hit, 22 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 22, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter continues his relentless advance as he sends another arrow streaking through the air toward the Orcrat, again hitting his target squarely.

[sblock=Actions]Another 40' Move (to H48)

To Hit (1d20+6=25)
Damage (2d6+5=9)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 22, 2009)

Brae jinks around the edge of the barn and runs full out toward the orcrats, but his movement is slowed considerably by his heavy armor. Still, he treads over the water just like it is land, which most certainly is an improvement over how fast he would swim.


*
Run (x3 max) to K42*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thea continued to follow Darius around the other side of the barn, keeping watch for whatever might respond to the alarm bell.

OOC: Double move, to Q 46, staying at least 1 square away from the barn at all times to avoid any traps there (no time for a Search attempt).


----------



## Scotley (Apr 26, 2009)

OOC: Still waiting for a post from Tau, Rual and Darius.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 27, 2009)

Tau fires again, but at the other Orcrat. The horse's movement makes the shot less precise than the first one. Attack on second Orcrat (1d20+6=15, 1d8=3).

OOC: Is that a hit?


----------



## Lou (Apr 28, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul follows Soulfetter and reloads his light crossbow.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 28, 2009)

OOC: Tau, as Maxwell Smart would say, "Missed it by that much."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

*Darius?*


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

OOC:  It's been four days since Scotley actually named Dairus in a post seeking character actions, and he probably waited a day or two before he did that.  Hmmm, we gots to have our Darius, but we also gots to keep thangs a-movin' 'round here.  (xedr's last post was: 18th April 2009, 09:52 PM.)  Tell you what, how about if we give xedr until (to be totally arbitrary) 2:30 pm, cdt on Saturday in which to post.  Darius is subject to being npc'd for one round then, if he hasn't aready acted.  (Light a fire under our boy, Lou!)


----------



## Rhun (Apr 30, 2009)

*OOC: You know me, I'm a big fan on NPCing the PCs if their lack of posting is slowing up the game.*


----------



## Leif (Apr 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: You know me, I'm a big fan on NPCing the PCs if their lack of posting is slowing up the game.*



OOC:  Oh, really?  Then I'm surprised that you have't done that to Trevor more than, I think, once or twice.   And, I can't really say whether xedr's absence is slowing up the game much or not, because what happens next is probably going to come from the mind of The Scotley One, and I don't know how detailed his next plans are.  Hmmm, mayhap I sould find out about that juicy info?


----------



## xedr (Apr 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: You know me, I'm a big fan on NPCing the PCs if their lack of posting is slowing up the game.*




Yeah, me too. If Darius doesn't get his ass moving soon, I say somebody else should push him around and let xedr suffer the consequences. :^)  (I won't mind - really! It's just a game and we're all here to have some fun.)

[Ahem] Darius decides to burn the barn before proceeding further north. He lights a torch and approaches the huge hole in the wall left by Soulfetter's previous visit. Darius will toss the torch on a pile of hay if one is available, or if not, he will break an oil flask on the wall and light it.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2009)

Initiative Order:
Tau 25
Braz 21
Alarion 21
Thea 18
Raul 15
Soulfetter 15
Darius 10
Brae 9
Orcrats 3

Tau fires again, but at the other Orcrat. The horse's movement makes the shot less precise than the first one. It does come close enough to scare the poor blighter though. 

Braz keeps flying invisibly towards the barn to try to cut off any escape or attempt to signal other orcrats by these sentries.

Alarion lowers his lance and charges across the pond, thrusting at the bell-ringing orcrat as soon as he comes into view. His lance strikes a deadly blow to the Orcrat in the boat and silences the bell after a final clatter to the floor of the boat. 

Thea continued to follow Darius around the other side of the barn, keeping watch for whatever might respond to the alarm bell.

Raul follows Soulfetter and reloads his light crossbow.

SoulFetter continues his relentless advance as he sends another arrow streaking through the air toward the Orcrat, again hitting his target squarely. This Orcrat too is slain and falls to the stonework with a final groan. 

Darius decides to burn the barn before proceeding further north. Backtracking, he lights a torch and approaches the huge hole in the wall left by Soulfetter's previous visit. 

[sblock=Darius]That's all you've got time for this round. Lighting the fire will have to wait until next time.[/sblock]

Brae jinks around the edge of the barn and runs full out toward the orcrats, but his movement is slowed considerably by his heavy armor. Still, he treads over the water just like it is land, which most certainly is an improvement over how fast he would swim.

Spot checks for Braz, Thea, Alarion (at -2) and Tau please.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 2, 2009)

Tau is embroiled in analyzing his actions in the recent fight, trying to improve on his abilities and avoid repeating mistakes. 

OOC: Spot Check (1d20+0=4)


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Spot checks for Braz, Thea, Alarion (at -2) and Tau please.




Braz's keen eyes sweep the surrounding area, not missing anything.

ooc: 1d20+11=30 
woot!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 2, 2009)

OOC: Spot roll for Thea; 1d20+4= 19; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2009)

[sblock=Braz]The dwarf's keen eyes spot a flicker of movement. A shuttered window about halfway up the partially built windmill moves slightly and he sees an arrow protruding. It seems to be pointed in the direction of Alarion and Tau.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2009)

[sblock=Scotley and Leif]

Braz flies over to the window, his crossbow out. Assuming he sees someone he fires.

Rapid shot, they should be flat footed since flying causes no sound and Braz is invisible.

1d20+10=14, 1d10+3d6+3=26, 1d20+10=20, 1d10+3d6+3=15 

So if the 14 hit the flat footed AC, 41 points of damage 

And Brax will still be flying, but no longer invisible.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (May 2, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

[sblock=OOC]
Spot 1 [/sblock]

"We had best get back to the rest of the team, friend Tau." 

He turns Bayard around, meaning to wait for the rest in the clearing north of the barn Darius means to burn.


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2009)

OOC:  Alarion left his seeing-eye dog back in the 14th, huh?


----------



## Fenris (May 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Alarion left his seeing-eye dog back in the 14th, huh?




OOC: Yeah, I don't want to hear anymore guff from Alarion either. I doubt he could FIND Braz to correct his manners


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2009)

Suddenly the sounds of a crossbow being fired,  reloaded and fired again very rapidly cuts the silence. Braz appears in the air near the leaning windmill. A swarm of flaming pink fletched arrows (1d20+13=16, 1d20+13=32, 1d20+8=15) arrows comes out of the window, but only one strikes (1d8+5+1d6=13) the dwarf. The shutter slams closed. 

[sblock=Braz]You aren't sure exactly what you saw. Your bolts stuck a strange looking slender somewhat effete orc archer wearing black leathers and his long straight hair dyed blond. He was using a beautiful elven longbow. A second young orcrat was with him and slammed the window. You could hear a bolt being slid home, perhaps by a third unseen orc? The whole rickety mill shakes with the movements of those inside.[/sblock]

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 3, 2009)

OOC: Where are we turn/round wise? I've lost track.


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2009)

Brae lowers his head and keeps running, cursing the weight of his armor under his breath, and cursing the large amount of land that made up the mill complex. 



*Brae's position on the map didn't get updated last time around...he should have been in K42 as of the end of last round.

For this round, he continues to Run (x3 max) to K30*


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> OOC: Where are we turn/round wise? I've lost track.




OOC: Because Braz was the only one who was aware of the new threat it sort of screwed things up. The curvy woman in the chainmail bikini is holding a sign with a big three on it as she circles the ring...


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2009)

OOC: Updated map.


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: The curvy woman in the chainmail bikini is holding a sign with a big three on it as she circles the ring...



OOC:  lmdmao!!!


----------



## Helfdan (May 4, 2009)

Bayard snorts and rears as Alarion directs him towards the windmill and the flying, pink-fletched dwarf.  

[sblock=OOC]
Double move towards windmill
Question:  So you guys actually are about to get Alarion to *tilt with a windmill?*  Don Miguel de Cervantes must be smiling, wherever he may be...  [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 4, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Question:  So you guys actually are about to get Alarion to *tilt with a windmill?*  Don Miguel de Cervantes must be smiling, wherever he may be...



OOC:  lmdmao AGAIN!  (come on guys, cut it out already!  )  I have been totally slain by this evenings postings, here and in other threads!   R.I.P. - Leif


----------



## Fenris (May 4, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Question:  So you guys actually are about to get Alarion to *tilt with a windmill?*  Don Miguel de Cervantes must be smiling, wherever he may be...




OOC: I think Soulfetter should be Sancho Panza. That leaves Thea, as our only female, as Dulcinea of course.


----------



## Fenris (May 4, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Suddenly the sounds of a crossbow being fired,  reloaded and fired again very rapidly cuts the silence. Braz appears in the air near the leaning windmill. A swarm of flaming pink fletched arrows (1d20+13=16, 1d20+13=32, 1d20+8=15) arrows comes out of the window, but only one strikes (1d8+5+1d6=13) the dwarf. The shutter slams closed.
> 
> [sblock=Braz]You aren't sure exactly what you saw. Your bolts stuck a strange looking slender somewhat effete orc archer wearing black leathers and his long straight hair dyed blond. He was using a beautiful elven longbow. A second young orcrat was with him and slammed the window. You could hear a bolt being slid home, perhaps by a third unseen orc? The whole rickety mill shakes with the movements of those inside.[/sblock]
> 
> OOC: Actions?




OOC: Did one or both hit? If one missed, those were flaming bolts, so any that missed may set the mill on fire. 

OOC2: Which building had the known tunnel down it again? The main stone building as I recall, yes?

"Oh I can trade these all day boyo." mutters Braz with a grin as he flys striaght down to land facing the door, his crossbow pointed at it (though he keeps an eye out for more windows or the pair fleeing through some other exit.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 4, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter sees the newest Constable appear, pincushioned with arrows, and heads by a roundabout way toward the mill - at a full on sprint.

[sblock=Move]Sprint to AA36 (4xSpeed=160'), I think he can make it.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]Sancho's already tilted with the Barn - I think he won that round.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Did one or both hit? If one missed, those were flaming bolts, so any that missed may set the mill on fire.
> 
> OOC2: Which building had the known tunnel down it again? The main stone building as I recall, yes?




OOC: Both bolts hit, sorry should have made that clear. The barn, which I believe Darius is in the process of setting fire too is where the tunnel entrance was found...


----------



## Scotley (May 5, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  lmdmao!!!




OOC: Gotta keep my co-DM smilin'.


----------



## Leif (May 5, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Gotta keep my co-DM smilin'.



No worries, there, pahdna!  When I think of "round girls" in chainmail bikinis, it reminds me of something that would have been in "What's New" in the Dragon Magazine of yore.  Phil Foglio's typical women, as I recall, were notoriously curvy and STACKED!


----------



## xedr (May 6, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Both bolts hit, sorry should have made that clear. The barn, which I believe Darius is in the process of setting fire too is where the tunnel entrance was found...



That's correct - Darius is worried about getting flanked. He hesitates as the arrows start flying, but decides to get the barn burning post-haste before chasing after the elusive Flaming'o Orc.


----------



## Fenris (May 6, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Both bolts hit, sorry should have made that clear. The barn, which I believe Darius is in the process of setting fire too is where the tunnel entrance was found...




OOC: Quick question. Since the half-orc ranger (or so I guess  ) wasn;t aware of Braz, wouldn't that have been a surprise round for Braz? Meaning the orc couldn;t fire back?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 7, 2009)

Thea moved forward, just a bit, trying to see if she could spot the archer- even for a moment.  As she moved she drew a wand from her belt- just in case...

OOC: Single move towards the windmill, trying to angle for LoS to the window or front door, if feasible- will draw Wand of Magic Missile during move.  Then ready action to zap the archer if he reappears.


----------



## Scotley (May 9, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Quick question. Since the half-orc ranger (or so I guess  ) wasn;t aware of Braz, wouldn't that have been a surprise round for Braz? Meaning the orc couldn;t fire back?




OOC: While he wasn't aware of Braz he was aware of foes and had his bow ready to fire, so I didn't see it as a surprise situation. You got to catch him flatfooted, but that's all. My co-DM might disagree and cut you some slack...


----------



## Leif (May 9, 2009)

No slack here, Fenris/Braz, sorry.  I got yer back, Homey!


----------



## Fenris (May 9, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: While he wasn't aware of Braz he was aware of foes and had his bow ready to fire, so I didn't see it as a surprise situation. You got to catch him flatfooted, but that's all. My co-DM might disagree and cut you some slack...




OOC: That's fine. Not asking for slack, just my own understanding


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2009)

*Bump*?


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

OOC:  Sorry, Fenris, no help here, I don't even remember where we were...


----------



## Rhun (May 14, 2009)

*I thought the whole point of co-DMs was that one could always move the game along when the other disappears.*


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Sorry, Fenris, no help here, I don't even remember where we were...




OOC: Um, we had just captured the orc chieftan and his enmorous pile of treasure. Honest.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *I thought the whole point of co-DMs was that one could always move the game along when the other disappears.*



Ideally, I suppose you're right.  However, this is not an ideal situation, as those players who have been with us from the beginning can readily attest, Oh Matthew-come-lately.


Fenris said:


> OOC: Um, we had just captured the orc chieftan and his enmorous pile of treasure. Honest.



hehehe, ok, fine, but Scotley must have the vast hoard detailed in HIS notes, not mine!


----------



## Scotley (May 15, 2009)

*The Current Situation*

OOC: Oh drat, that note about the chieftain and the vast hoard must have been deleted by accident. Oh well, maybe next time. 

The barn begins to burn. The archer and his minions seem to be content hiding out in the windmill. At least they do not reappear. Nor do any other threats. The air is still and the smoke from the fire stings eyes and noses while reducing visibility. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Rhun (May 15, 2009)

Brae continues to run. _Run, Brae, run!_


*For this round, he continues to Run (x3 max) to L22, using the corner of the mill as cover.*


----------



## Helfdan (May 16, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion spurs Bayard towards the windmill, and the mighty warhorse rears, and slams his hooves against the rickety structure.  

[sblock=OOC]
Is this a standard attack, bosses? [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (May 16, 2009)

Braz reaches out and checks to see if the door is unlocked or unbarred, but does not open it yet.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 16, 2009)

Tessa stood back a bit, letting the others work on the windmill.  She kept her wand ready, in case another threat appeared, but there were so many possible hiding places.  "Let's get in there then- no doubt they have a way down to the tunnels hidden inside, and they will pop out like rats from some other hole if we give them time to scurry."


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2009)

Reaching the corner of the mill building, Brae quickly calls to mind his prepared spells as he waits for his fellow constables to decide on their next course of action.



*AC21, Hit Points 50/50
Just posting up Brae's prepared spells so I don't have to go looking for them later.

*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly
[/sblock]_


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 16, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter finishes his sprint to the windmill, joining his fellow Constables there and checking his weapons.


----------



## Scotley (May 17, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Alarion spurs Bayard towards the windmill, and the mighty warhorse rears, and slams his hooves against the rickety structure.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Is this a standard attack, bosses? [/sblock]




[sblock=Alarion] Sure. I like it.[/sblock]

[sblock=Braz]The door appears neither locked nor barred, but it does have a latch. [/sblock]


----------



## Lou (May 17, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier HP 36/36 AC18*

Raul continues shadowing the much larger Soulfetter.  Raul now holds his light crossbow at the ready as he scans for a target.


----------



## Helfdan (May 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
attacks vs. the windmill  (this has got to look cool, though I don't know how effective it will be)   
Hoof 1: 21 to hit, 6 damage
Hoof 2: 22 to hit, 10 damage
Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2009)

As Bayard's mighty hooves crash into the leaning windmill it begins to groan and splinter. Slowly it tilts even further over and some of the lower supports fail causing it crash down at the foundation. Braz is forced to jump back as the door he was examining is forcibly ejected from the structure. Strangely, there is no sign of the archer or anyone else in the wreckage.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2009)

OOC:  Are you guys Constables, or a wrecking crew?


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

"Damnable orcs must have escaped into their tunnels," says Brae as he watches Bayard assault the windmill.


----------



## Fenris (May 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Damnable orcs must have escaped into their tunnels," says Brae as he watches Bayard assault the windmill.





"Which we could have followed them down if _someone_ hadn't destroyed the windmill and the _unlocked _door." says Braz folding his arms and staring at Alarion.


----------



## Scotley (May 18, 2009)

You could take the tunnel under the barn if you put out the raging fire there, you could clear the wreakage of the windmill and look for a tunnel entrance or try another building...


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2009)

"Let's try the main mill," calls Brae. "Braz, can you check the doors? Make sure they aren't trapped?"


----------



## Helfdan (May 18, 2009)

Alarion smiles as he pats Bayard's head.  "That's two escape routes less for the cravens, my friends.  And Bayard barely tapped it, for all we know they would have collapsed it on us.  I agree with our good priest.  On to the main mill!"  The knight readies his lance and gallops towards the larger building.


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

"Barely tapped it, did he?" asks Brae with a smile on his face. The cleric readies his quarterstafff, but keeps a careful distance from the doors unti Braz can check them.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2009)

OOC:  Brae had better keep a careful distance from that Da***d Bayard, too!  That horse is a MENACE!


----------



## Rhun (May 19, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Brae had better keep a careful distance from that Da***d Bayard, too!  That horse is a MENACE!




*OOC: Oh yeah, he knows it. But at least he didn't have to find out the hard way, like the windmill and the orcrat in the boat!*


----------



## Fenris (May 19, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Let's try the main mill," calls Brae. "Braz, can you check the doors? Make sure they aren't trapped?"




Braz nods. "Now these boys here like to set up traps do they? Well, let's take a look see, unless Alarion want to go crashing through those doors as well?" asks Braz rhetorically.

Braz heads over to the doors and gets out his tools and begins carefully and methodically checking the lock and jams, probing every crevise with precision and rigor.

ooc: Take 20 on Search  20+11 = 31


----------



## xedr (May 19, 2009)

Darius tosses a burning brand on the roof of the wood shed and hurries to rejoin his comrades in front of the main mill, nocking an arrow as he goes. His plan is to keep a sharp eye on the upper stories of the silo and stone house for any sniper fire.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 19, 2009)

Tau continues to ride on the horse behind his fellow Constable. He is keeping an eye on his surroundings and has his crossbow ready.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 19, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter holds his greataxe in his right (off) hand and draws a throwing axe with his left. He begins moving around the perimeter, also keeping eyes open for the resident baddies.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2009)

Darius does catch a faint glimmer of movement within the window of the house, but he has no idea what it may be.  (It's probably NOT the Easter Bunny, though!)


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

Braz is pretty sure something nasty will be hurled down at anyone who tries the mill door.


----------



## Helfdan (May 20, 2009)

Alarion looks on with interest as Braz examines the lock.


----------



## Rhun (May 20, 2009)

Brae waits patiently for Braz, confident that the amount of time the dwarf was taking was a clear sign that the door must be trapped.


----------



## Leif (May 20, 2009)

OOC:  it's probably just an indication of how busy Scotley is!


----------



## Scotley (May 20, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  it's probably just an indication of how busy Scotley is!




OOC: Hey, not I, I'm waiting on Braz to try and disarm the trap he found.


----------



## Fenris (May 21, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Hey, not I, I'm waiting on Braz to try and disarm the trap he found.




OOC: Sorry, I was busy torturing my students with a myology practical.

I wasn't sure from your statement if someone was above him waiting to actively pour something on him. Or that there was a trap, that if you opened the door would pour something down. I shall assume the later.


Disable device:
1d20+13=25


----------



## Scotley (May 23, 2009)

Braz jams the trap mechanism with ease. He notes that there is a simple latch concealed in the stonework at just about eye level for an Orcrat. The latch set he finds no other traps or locks. 

Meanwhile the woodshed begins to burn. As Soulfetter slogs about the muddy terrain he notes that a pall of smoke from the barn and woodshed is starting to reduce visibility. Once he gets about 100' out he can no longer clearly see the others. The smoke is getting thicker. The air is still and muggy.


----------



## Rhun (May 23, 2009)

"Nice work, Braz," says Brae. He readies himself. "Let's see what is inside, should we?"


----------



## Fenris (May 23, 2009)

Braz reloads the two spent bolts in his crossbow as he nods at Brae.

Holding the crossbow in one hand he opens the doors


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Meanwhile the woodshed begins to burn. As Soulfetter slogs about the muddy terrain he notes that a pall of smoke from the barn and woodshed is starting to reduce visibility. Once he gets about 100' out he can no longer clearly see the others. The smoke is getting thicker. The air is still and muggy.




He'll stay close enough to stay in sight of them, but he shouldn't be slogging unless the Water Walking has expired (which it may well have).


----------



## Helfdan (May 25, 2009)

Alarion steps down from the saddle, and places the lance in its holder.  "Stay here, Bayard."  He pats the horse's massive neck before drawing his sword, and approaches Braz and Brae.  "Should I lead the way in, gentlemen?"


----------



## Leif (May 25, 2009)

As Alarion moves away from Bayard, he looks back and notices that his steed is moving a bit to graze, but seems otherwise content to remain where he was left.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 25, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

When SoulFetter sees his companions preparing to enter the building he will rejoin them, reporting his findings (no critters spotted but the smoke's getting really thick) and preparing to enter with them.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 56/56     AC: 18   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +7   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +0

  BAB: 05       Grapple: 18

Mountain Rage: 2/2 (8/8 Rounds)

Weapon                        Attack    Damage      Critical
Great Axe (Lg)                 +12      3d6+10       20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +07      2d6+05       20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +06      1d8+05       20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11      1d6+06       20/x2
Empty Hand                     +10      1d3+05       20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (May 26, 2009)

Brae waits for his more combat oriented companions to take the lead before following them inside.


----------



## xedr (May 26, 2009)

*58/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)*



Leif said:


> Darius does catch a faint glimmer of movement within the window of the house, but he has no idea what it may be.  (It's probably NOT the Easter Bunny, though!)




Darius lets an arrow fly before belatedly considering the possibility that there might be innocents on the grounds. 1d20+10=26, 1d6+4=7 "Activity on the top floor of the main house!" he sings out. As the smoke wafts in to obscure visibility, Darius stows the bow in favor of his bastard sword and he races to be the first into the mill building.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 26, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> Alarion steps down from the saddle, and places the lance in its holder.  "Stay here, Bayard."  He pats the horse's massive neck before drawing his sword, and approaches Braz and Brae.  "Should I lead the way in, gentlemen?"



Tau also dismounts from the horse and follows Alarion.


----------



## Leif (May 26, 2009)

*Ooc*



			
				Leif said:
			
		

> Darius does catch a faint glimmer of movement within the window of the house, but he has no idea what it may be. (It's probably NOT the Easter Bunny, though!)





xedr said:


> Darius lets an arrow fly before belatedly considering the possibility that there might be innocents on the grounds. 1d20+10=26, 1d6+4=7 "Activity on the top floor of the main house!" he sings out. As the smoke wafts in to obscure visibility, Darius stows the bow in favor of his bastard sword and he races to be the first into the mill building.



Whoops!! No Easter Basket for Darius next year! (Hey!  I only said PROBABLY!!)


----------



## Helfdan (May 27, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight chuckles as Darius essentially dashes past him to enter the building first.  He follows more cautiously, ready to shield those behind him with his armored frame at need.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 27, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

Though his competitive nature causes a natural desire to lead in any endeavor in which he's involved, SoulFetter allows Darius and Alarion to precede him into the building so his massive frame will not block their way.

He sheaths his Great Axe, leaving him armed with a throwing axe.


----------



## Scotley (May 28, 2009)

The inside of the mill is rather dark and filled with noisy machinery. While the wheel turns lazily it does power some sort of equipment. There is a lot of movement here, but you see no foes. The ceiling here is 25' up and there is a cat walk above you. There are also stairs leading to a basement of some sort.


----------



## Rhun (May 28, 2009)

Brase gives the unnecessary warning. "Keep your eyes open." He moves slowly into the building, heading cautiously toward the stairs.


----------



## Leif (May 28, 2009)

OOC:  Shoot! I was hoping the Constables would get a good game of blind man's bluff going here!


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2009)

Braz comes in and scans the dark mill with his dwarven vision. He carefully climbs the ladder to the catwalk as he looks for signs of more traps.


----------



## Rhun (May 29, 2009)

Brae peeks around the edge of the stairs, to see if any unpleasantness waits for them below...


----------



## Leif (May 29, 2009)

Fenris said:


> Braz comes in and scans the dark mill with his dwarven vision. He carefully climbs the ladder to the catwalk as he looks for signs of more traps.



Braz sees no traps and achieves the catwalk without incident.


Rhun said:


> Brae peeks around the edge of the stairs, to see if any unpleasantness waits for them below...



Brae sees no obvious signs of 'unpleasantness', but he's just sure that _something_ unpleasant awaits below.

*ALL* -- Scotley will soon be leaving home until next Wednesday, if he hasn't left already.  I'm not at all sure what he has up his crafty, wicked sleeve for you next, so there may be little action until his return.  If I learn differently, I'll let you know!


----------



## xedr (May 30, 2009)

"Smoke 'em if you got 'em" says Darius as he lights a sunrod. Holding it high in his left hand, he glances around quickly. If no opponents are visible Darius will proceed quickly down the stairs with his bastard sword leading the way. Darius is mindful of the possibility that the orcs might be trying to rally a counter attack and he doesn't want to give them enough time to get organized. 

58/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)

[sblock=ooc]I'll be out of town the first week of June. Feel free to move Darius along if he's holding up the action.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 30, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter follows quickly, Great Axe now on his belt and throwing axe in hand.


----------



## Rhun (May 30, 2009)

Brae follows after Darius, buckler and staff ready.


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2009)

Climbing down the ladder from the catwalk, Braz watches Darius, Soulfetter and Brae head down the stairs. He shakes his head.

"That's right lads, hurry down there. Don't worry about old Braz here. I am sure them orcs don't have anymore nasty traps waiting for you. Isn't that right Raul." says Braz elbowing Raul once he is on the ground.

"Not to mention I don't need a sunrod to see down there" he adds to Raul with a wink.


----------



## Helfdan (May 31, 2009)

Alarion chuckles at the dwarf's words as he joins the others down the stairs.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thea nodded in agreement with Braz as well.  She was content, for now, to follow at a more cautious pace, allowing her more heavily armored (and more aggressive) to take the lead.  As she moved, she kept a close eye out for trouble, and kept her wand of missiles ready...

OOC: Thea will move to the top of the stairs, but won't start down until the first constables have reached the bottom.  This, I guess, qualifies as the more painful version of 'Trapfinding'...


----------



## Scotley (Jun 6, 2009)

Decending the stairs you enter a larger room, even larger than the mill building. The closer portion of the room is mostly filled with moving gears and shafts. The equipment if moving slowly, but steadily. The unwary could be seriously injured if they got caught up in the moving equipment. The rest of the room is seperated from the equipment by a heap of assorted junk. Old barrels, tables, chairs, boxes and other clutter forms a low wall across the room. There are no obvious signs of life here. The vaulted ceiling is 20' high here and there is another catwalk around the north and east side of the mill gear. It can be reached by a ladder (at I5). 

OOC: Spot checks and positions please.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2009)

Braz heads down the stairs just behind Thea, still shaking his head at the rashness of these young bucks. _No wonder Ironbritches wanted a dwarf along with this crew. They are impatient, sloppy and reckless. Still the old curmudgeon will blame me if one of them get's their fool head lopped off in a trap. Maybe we could trade that one in for another dwarf. _Though Braz to himself with a smirk.

[sblock]
Spot Check
1d20+11=28 

Nice to have a real Rogue in the group  

I figure Thea will be nearly down the stairs putting Braz about half way down?[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 6, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

The Urgant's eyes are having a very difficult time adjusting to the dim lighting in here (Spot Check = 3).

He feels his way along the wall and ends up in the corner at D5.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 7, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion walks forward beside Soulfetter  ((Ending up at E5)).  
Spot 10


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul follows Braz down the stairs, leaving 8 feet between them.

OOC: Raul has never been underground here, and he feels the weight of having died at the mill once already.

Spot check 20


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 7, 2009)

Tau ends up in about the middle of the group but doesn't see much. (D7) Spot Check (1d20+0=7)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Thea paused at the base of the stairs.  There were a lot of potential distractions here, so she took her time making a careful survey of the area before she got any deeper into the room.  It seemed to be in remarkably good shape given the orc infestation...

OOC: Stopped on the last step at the bottom of the stairs.  Spot 1d20+4= 18; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## xedr (Jun 7, 2009)

Spot:1d20+2=10

Having been the first down the stairs, Darius pauses. He's momentarily flustered by the moving mill works. He's amazed that orcs have the ability to maintain such gearwork in working order, and he studies the moving machinery in the light of his held-high sunrod for a few moments. Having decided that the machinery appears to be the normal millstones and gearwork for a wheat mill (?), Darius begins edging around the southern side of the equipment at F13, heading for the stacked clutter at J13.

HP:58/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2009)

Brae pauses, his eyes sweeping slowly over the room.

*Spot 23
Listen 8*


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2009)

OOC: All please roll initiative and give me locations on the map. 

[sblock=Thea]Pausing at the base of the stairs Thea glances around and notes that their is a tunnel emerging from beneth the stairs. More importantly There is something, it looks like a bear, only bigger and nastier with huge fangs and claws coming out of the tunnel. There appears to be another behind it. [/sblock]

[sblock=Brae, Braz and Raul]There are figures lurking behind the barricade of junk in the middle of the room. Most likely orcs, armed and dangerous ones.[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=OOC]SoulFetter is at D5 on the map.

Initiative (1d20+2=3) (Blind as a bat, deaf as a post, pepper up his nose and slow as molasses in January - a natural one for his Spot check (5 days ago) and another for initiative). Looks like the IC Curse is fully active for this encounter. [/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 56/56     AC: 18   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +7   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +0

  BAB: 05       Grapple: 18

Mountain Rage: 2/2 (8/8 Rounds)

Weapon                        Attack    Damage      Critical
Great Axe (Lg)                 +12      3d6+10       20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +07      2d6+05       20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +06      1d8+05       20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11      1d6+06       20/x2
Empty Hand                     +10      1d3+05       20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thea was caught more than a bit off guard by what she noticed- she had been expecting orcs, not large dangerous wildlife...  Finally, though, she managed to shout a warning.  "Look out!  There are foes under the stairs!"

OOC: Initiative 1d20+2= 9; roll Roll Lookup ; position at the bottom of the stairs- either D 10 or D12, depending on which end is the top.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2009)

Brae is slow to react to the presence of the orcs, but manages to call out a warning. "Orcs! Behind the stack of junk!


*Initiative: 02

Brae is either at E7 or G13, depending on which side of the stairs is the bottom. E7 if it is the "up" side, G13 if it is the "down" side.
*


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 11, 2009)

Though Tau is not very observant, he senses something is wrong. This added with the cries of Thea and Brae let him react quickly to the present danger. Initiative (1d20+8=23) Location: D7


----------



## xedr (Jun 11, 2009)

Init:1d20+2=5

Darius snaps back to attention upon hearing warnings from Thea and Brae. Perceiving the orcs as the primary threat, Darius moves quickly around the south side of the machinery and leaps over the barricade at J13.

HP:58/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Initiative 8
I believe I was at E5[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Sorry Helfdan - SoulFetter's stated location was a typo - now corrected to D5.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 12, 2009)

[sblock]
Init
1d20+4=7 

Braz is half way down the stairs
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jun 13, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier HP 36/36 AC18*

Raul freezes on the stairs before lifting his crossbow and firing into the darkness. Raul will then move down the stairs, letting his crossbow hang and preparing for unempty handed monk combat.

init 4
[sblock=OOC]
Firing at a figure beyond the barricade: 
Atk: 18 (MW is +1)
Damage: 2
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2009)

xedr said:


> Init:1d20+2=5
> 
> Darius snaps back to attention upon hearing warnings from Thea and Brae. Perceiving the orcs as the primary threat, Darius moves quickly around the south side of the machinery and leaps over the barricade at J13.
> 
> HP:58/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)




OOC: Jump check DC16 for 4' high please? And see the sblock below, as you need to make a save as well.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 14, 2009)

Initiative: 
Tau 23
Orcrats 12
Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6
Darius 5
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2

Okay Tau's up. I'm posting the Orcrat's actions now, but they could change slightly depending on what Tau does. Posts from Thea, Alarion and Braz will be needed before the bears attack. 

[sblock=Orcrats pending Tau's action]Some of the clutter proves to be a working ballista, which is fired at Alarion. He takes the bolt in the shoulder (13 damage). They begin reloading rapidly. Two of the Orcrats (4&5) toss flasks which burst into flame in your path. Another (6) fires a bow at Darius, but misses. He drops the bow and reaches for his spear. Two at the rear stand ready with vicious looking axes while the one in the middle raises a wand that looks like a big icicle. He points at Darius and says 'Furzenmybllzoff' which is Orcish for 'Cold'. A ray of numbing cold strikes him in the legs (DC15 reflex save and 8 damage). [/sblock]

OOC: The bears are AC 17 and the orcs are AC 15 plus they all have +4 for cover.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 14, 2009)

Seeing the numbers on the other side of the mill Tau decides to keep them occupied while they deal with the immediate threat of the bears. He concentrates and casts his spell. In the middle of the Orcrats a spiderweb appears entangling them all. 

OOC: Tau casts web centered on the corner shared by K8 & L9. This will catch all of the Orcrats in the 20ft radius area of effect. If there is a problem with any of this, let me know.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thea did not want to allow the enormous bears any chance for a surprise attack on the other constables.  With a few quick words in Sylvanoptera, she attempted to confuse the first bear, hoping that it would block the other as well.

OOC: (Unless the orcs actions are changed enough to include Thea)  Since she could see the bears, I'm guessing she has a line of effect-perhaps the stairs are 'open' construction.  

Her intent is to cast Vertigo on the first bear; 2nd level spell from PHB II; Will save, DC 15; if it works it lasts 5 rounds- during that time the target must make a DC 10 balance check at the beginning of each turn to take a move action (if it fails it can't move, fails by 5+ it falls prone), while affected it would also take -2 penalty on attack rolls and saves.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2009)

Seeing the numbers on the other side of the mill Tau decides to keep them occupied while they deal with the immediate threat of the bears. He concentrates and casts his spell. In the middle of the Orcrats a spiderweb appears entangling them all. 

Some of the clutter proves to be a working ballista, which is fired at Alarion. The aim is spoiled somewhat by the webs and the bolt grazes his shoulder and narrowly misses Soulfetter. They begin reloading rapidly, but their motions are hampered by the webs. Two of the Orcrats (4&5) rather foolishly toss flasks which burst into flame in your path. This also serves to set the webs afire, they burn rapidly and do minor damage to the Orcrats. The line of clutter is now on fire as are some parts of the mill machinery. Another (6) fires a bow at Darius, but misses. He drops the bow and reaches for his spear. Two at the rear stand ready with vicious looking axes while the one in the middle raises a wand that looks like a big icicle. He points at Darius and says 'Furzenmybllzoff' which is Orcish for 'Cold'. A ray of numbing cold strikes him in the legs (DC15 reflex save and 8 damage).

Thea did not want to allow the enormous bears any chance for a surprise attack on the other constables. With a few quick words in Sylvanoptera, she attempted to confuse the first bear, hoping that it would block the other as well.

Initiative:
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6
Darius 5
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2

Tau 23
Orcrats 12
Thea 9


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

*Thea and the Bear*

Thea is dismayed to see the bear that was the target of her spell, look puzzled for just a moment and then shake its head violently, roar, and  continue to press the attack.

Save = 25
Will save vs. confusion spell by Thea (1d20+9=25)

OOC:  Turns out that Dire Bears have a pretty decent Will save after all, eh??


----------



## xedr (Jun 15, 2009)

Darius passes quickly through the freeze ray Reflex (1d20+4=24), and clears the wall at the same time Jump (1d20+6=17). Darius lands lightly on his now-frostbitten feet just outside the webbed region, ready to skewer Orc#6 at his earliest convenience. 

[sblock=spell damage?]OK, I guess I should just admit that I read the applicable rules once when creating Darius and haven't taken the book off the shelf since!  [/sblock]

HP:50/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

xedr said:


> Darius sees the freeze ray coming from a mile away and leaps over it Reflex (1d20+4=24), managing to clear the wall at the same time Jump (1d20+6=17). Darius lands lightly on his feet just outside the webbed region, ready to skewer Orc#6 at his earliest convenience.
> 
> [sblock=spell damage?]OK, I'm still not up to speed on the 4ed rules. I assume that because Darius made his save, he didn't take any damage from the cold ray, right?
> 
> HP:58/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs) [/sblock]



Since Scotley already ruled that the Ray of Cold struck Darius (see Scotley's last Post) my ruling is that Darius's save means that he takes half damage, or 4 points.

[sblock=Spell Damage]It doesn't matter that you're not up on 4E rules, 'cause we're playing 3.5 in this game.  We will ALWAYS be 3.5 with this game, too!  4E is so different that, even if we wanted to, we couldn't convert over without re-building all of the characters from the ground up, and that would be so traumatic that it's NOT going to happen.  And, REFLEX saves are usually made against spells that do half damage if you make the save or full damage if you fail.  If it was an all-or-nothing save, it would most likely be a Fortitude Save (or possibly Will if the effect of the spell was mental, but usually spells that require a Will save don't do hp damage, but are more charm/mind control oriented).  (Wow, can you believe it? Me, ME giving someone a lesson on 3.5 rules! )[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 15, 2009)

OOC: [sblock=Spell Damage]In the 3.5 rules spells that have a roll to hit don't typically have a save to reduce damage. However, the save may address additional aspects of the spell. That was the case here. You avoided some unpleasantness, but still take the full damage. Area spells hit automatically and so have a save to avoid or reduce damage. There are of course exceptions to every rule (magic missile being the classic example). [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: [sblock=Spell Damage]In the 3.5 rules spells that have a roll to hit don't typically have a save to reduce damage. However, the save may address additional aspects of the spell. That was the case here. You avoided some unpleasantness, but still take the full damage. Area spells hit automatically and so have a save to avoid or reduce damage. There are of course exceptions to every rule (magic missile being the classic example). [/sblock]



OOC:  Leif gets it wrong again!  8 damage, xedr, sorry!


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

*OOC: Just waiting to see what the bears (orcs and constables and bears, oh my!) do before posting up Brae's actions.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

The bears have a higher initiative that Brae.  Are you going to forfeit your action for the current round?  Or have the bears not acted yet this round?


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> The bears have a higher initiative that Brae.  Are you going to forfeit your action for the current round?  Or have the bears not acted yet this round?




*They haven't acted yet. We are waiting on Alarion, then Braz, then the bears.*


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

OOC: RATS!  I almost got him, Scotley! *grumble, grumble* (see how out of character this statement is for moi? )


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Leif gets it wrong again!  8 damage, xedr, sorry!




OOC: I'd be more than happy for you to be right, but unfortunately, that would be in a player's favor and thus just wouldn't do.


----------



## Leif (Jun 16, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: I'd be more than happy for you to be right, but unfortunately, that would be in a player's favor and thus just wouldn't do.



OOC: mwahaha, so it would, so it would.  Thanks for the save! (again)


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC: RATS!  I almost got him, Scotley! *grumble, grumble* (see how out of character this statement is for moi? )




*OOC: I actually read every, single post in the games I play. I don't miss much. *


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2009)

Braz aims at the orcrats manning (orcing?) the ballista. His first bolt gets caught in the machinery, but the second strikes true and hard.

[sblock]

1d20+9=17, 1d10+1d6+3=10, 1d20+9=23, 1d10+1d6+3=19 

Forgot the +1 to hit for being a dwarf, so a 18 to hit for the first one , almost
But the seconf one hits. Orcrat 1 also.
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 18, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight grunts in pain as the giant bolt hits him.  He readies a javelin and casts it at the orc artilleryman.  
[sblock=OOC]
10 to hit, 8 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2009)

OOC: Sorry gang, my co-dm and I were a bit confused about who was doing the round. Since he's away from his computer, I guess I better do it. 

The knight grunts in pain as the giant bolt hits him. He readies a javelin and casts it at the orc artilleryman. Unfortunately, it goes wide. 

Braz fares better. Braz aims at the orcrats manning (orcing?) the ballista. His first bolt gets caught in the machinery, but the second strikes true and hard rolling the orcrat end over end. 

Shaking off Thea's spell the lead bear smashes through the stairs beneath Braz forcing him to leap either down or back (DC15 reflex save or fall for 6 points of damage). The bear closes menacingly on Thea. The second bear squeezes into the room and turn to reach for Raul, but the attack misses. 


Initiative:
Darius 5
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2
Tau 23

Orcrats 12
Thea 9 
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2009)

Seeing the bears coming his way, Brae calls upon Meda's power to protect him as he readies himself to meet the beasts.



*AC21 (24), Hit Points 50/50
Cast Shield of Faith for +3 AC for 6 minutes (60 rounds)

*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance_
-- Level 1:_ shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person_
-- Level 2:_ animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration_
-- Level 3:_ dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly_
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 22, 2009)

Braz nimbly hops up a step or two out of the way of the shaky steps from the bear.

[sblock]

Ref save:
1d20+9=26 


R2 attack
Braz fires again at the orcrats by the balista, missing once and hiting once.

1d20+10=20, 1d10+1d6+3=8, 1d20+10=15, 1d10+1d6+3=14 

[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 22, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter hurls his throwing axe at the Orcrat manning the ballista directly in front of him. Unfortunately, his efforts to miss Alarion combined with the narrow throwing corridor combine and cause him to miss badly.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Rolled a natural one. [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jun 23, 2009)

xedr said:


> Darius passes quickly through the freeze ray Reflex (1d20+4=24), and clears the wall at the same time Jump (1d20+6=17). Darius lands lightly on his now-frostbitten feet just outside the webbed region (@K13), ready to skewer Orc#6.
> HP:50/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)




[sblock=attack?] I don't think Darius gets an attack this round, but just in case I do here are some attack rolls:
Two swings with sword. (1d20+8=21, 1d20+3=18) = two hits!  
Damage rolls (1d10+10=19, 1d10+10=16) Beware the wrath of Darius! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 24, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Seeing his companions in danger from the huge beasts, Alarion draws his sword as he moves past the mage and the clergyman to stand beside Thea.  *"Get thee behind me, milady!"*  He thrusts his blade at the bear's huge chest.  

[sblock=OOC]
Move action: move 4 squares south
Draw weapon as he moves
Attack: 23 to hit, 7 damage
Free action: declare Bear 1 target for shield block (AC22)
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: Is it possible to cast _Entangle_ down here?


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Is it possible to cast _Entangle_ down here?



OOC:  Depends -- what plants are you wanting to use to entwine about your foe(s)?  Just one foe, or all?  Which one(s) if less than all?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Depends -- what plants are you wanting to use to entwine about your foe(s)?  Just one foe, or all?  Which one(s) if less than all?



OOC: I wanted to get both of the Bears, but the first one at the very least. As to which plants, why would I care? As long as it works it doesn't matter which plants it uses.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: I wanted to get both of the Bears, but the first one at the very least. As to which plants, why would I care? As long as it works it doesn't matter which plants it uses.



OOC:  Welllll, you're in a dungeon, aren't you, not a forest??   What plants grow in dungeons? I ask because, off-hand, I'm not aware that ANY do.  And _entangle_ is singularly ineffective in the absence of plants.  Help me out here, man.

[sblock=Fenris]quoth Fenris: "Braz aims at the orcrats manning (orcing?) the ballista."  This STILL cracks me up, man![/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Welllll, you're in a dungeon, aren't you, not a forest??   What plants grow in dungeons? I ask because, off-hand, I'm not aware that ANY do.  And _entangle_ is singularly ineffective in the absence of plants.  Help me out here, man.



OOC: Oh OK, I understand. I was under the impression that the walls down here were just made of dirt. I was thinking some plants might be growing down there or maybe some roots from up above. Is that possible? If not I'll just do something else.


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Oh OK, I understand. I was under the impression that the walls down here were just made of dirt. I was thinking some plants might be growing down there or maybe some roots from up above. Is that possible? If not I'll just do something else.



OOC:  Sure, that's possible!  There are nearby woods on the surface here, so, yeah, I suppose tree roots could work, couldn't they?     Okay, I gotcha now!

IC:  Tauvalek casts his _entangle_ spell, and thick, ropy tree roots emerge from the walls and ceiling and reach out for the bears, wrapping themselves around furry legs, necks, and bodies.  Both bears fail their saves, barely:  Reflex saves for bears vs. Entangle spell using tree roots in the earthen walls. (1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=19) (Okay, one barely, and one not so much!)  Both bears roar in frustration and immediately set about using their full, considerable strength to break free of the restraints.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: So the first bear failed the save and the second bear didn't. That means the bear in front is entangled and the second bear is blocked by the first, right?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Sure, that's possible!  There are nearby woods on the surface here, so, yeah, I suppose tree roots could work, couldn't they?     Okay, I gotcha now!
> 
> IC:  Tauvalek casts his _entangle_ spell, and thick, ropy tree roots emerge from the walls and ceiling and reach out for the bears, wrapping themselves around furry legs, necks, and bodies.  Both bears fail their saves, barely:  Reflex saves for bears vs. Entangle spell using tree roots in the earthen walls. (1d20+6=14, 1d20+6=19) (Okay, one barely, and one not so much!)  Both bears roar in frustration and immediately set about using their full, considerable strength to break free of the restraints.





OOC: Not to mention that mosses and worts may be growing down there and they are plant, non-vascular plants admittedly but still plants. And while they are technically in a seperate kingdom, fungi have long been considered plants (though they fall in a clade with the animal kingdom due to the presence of chiton in theri cell was and the fact that they are heterotrophs), but they could work too. You know, deeper in the dungeons


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: So the first bear failed the save and the second bear didn't. That means the bear in front is entangled and the second bear is blocked by the first, right?



OOC:  From the spell description, looks like DC for the save is 20, so that would be two, count 'em, bears entangled.

[sblock=Fenris]I'm glad you didn't participate in the whole discussion/"argument" last night!  I'd have just killed myself! [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  From the spell description, looks like DC for the save is 20, so that would be two, count 'em, bears entangled.



OOC: Actually, that's the DC for the STR check to break free. The save DC is 16 and next round it will try to entangle them again.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  From the spell description, looks like DC for the save is 20, so that would be two, count 'em, bears entangled.
> 
> [sblock=Fenris]I'm glad you didn't participate in the whole discussion/"argument" last night!  I'd have just killed myself! [/sblock]





[sblock=Leif]

Well I just got back in from Magnolia Arkansas last night so maybe I was a little grouchy after the 103 weather with thunder storms 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 25, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Actually, that's the DC for the STR check to break free. The save DC is 16 and next round it will try to entangle them again.



Very well, like you said, the first one (front) failed its save and the other one (behind the first one) is still blocked by his buddy bear.  How's that?

[sblock=Fenris]Magnolia isn't just a terribly thrilling place to visit even in the best of circumstances, so I can just imagine how THRILLED you were to be getting a good, healthy dose of our wonderful Arkansas weather!  But....aside from the rotten weather, how did things go for you?  Do you know if you'll be moving to Arkansas yet?

Also, if 103 degrees and stormy bothers you, then that's just because you haven't yet developed your nekkid-dancing-thunderstorm skills!   Don't worry, two or three months in Arkansas, and you'll have it down!  (I'm kidding!  Dancing outside, naked in a thunderstorm is a good way to get SHOT in Arkansas!)[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Fenris]Magnolia isn't just a terribly thrilling place to visit even in the best of circumstances, so I can just imagine how THRILLED you were to be getting a good, healthy dose of our wonderful Arkansas weather!  But....aside from the rotten weather, how did things go for you?  Do you know if you'll be moving to Arkansas yet?
> 
> Also, if 103 degrees and stormy bothers you, then that's just because you haven't yet developed your nekkid-dancing-thunderstorm skills!   Don't worry, two or three months in Arkansas, and you'll have it down!  (I'm kidding!  Dancing outside, naked in a thunderstorm is a good way to get SHOT in Arkansas!)[/sblock]




[sblock=Leif] It wasn't that bad really. It's a nice little college town. Now, the nice little college town here is admittedly 250,000 people though. It wasn't that bad though. There is a of money from oil and timber down in that little town though I will say. But I think the interview went well, I have to wait and see if they offer me the job now. 

Perhaps the worst part was the hour and half drive down to Shrerevport to the airport to fly to Houston to get to LA. And that plane to Houston was ROUGH man. Hot and bumpy.

I will say I only saw THREE cars with confederate flags on them 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jun 26, 2009)

Fenris said:


> [sblock=Leif] It wasn't that bad really. It's a nice little college town. Now, the nice little college town here is admittedly 250,000 people though. It wasn't that bad though. There is a of money from oil and timber down in that little town though I will say. But I think the interview went well, I have to wait and see if they offer me the job now.
> 
> Perhaps the worst part was the hour and half drive down to Shrerevport to the airport to fly to Houston to get to LA. And that plane to Houston was ROUGH man. Hot and bumpy.
> 
> ...



[sblock=Fenris]
I wish you well with the interview! *crossing fingers*
If you only saw 3 TRUCKS with confederate flags, I guess most of the good ol' boys were either workin' or huntin'.  Possibly fishin'. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Fenris]
> I wish you well with the interview! *crossing fingers*
> If you only saw 3 TRUCKS with confederate flags, I guess most of the good ol' boys were either workin' or huntin'.  Possibly fishin'.
> [/sblock]





[sblock]
To be fair I think two of the trucks I saw were in Louisiana  But the town does have 200+ Ph.D.s. Some of whom aren't from the South.
 But it was during the week so maybe they were tending to their stills 

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2009)

OOC: Waiting for Raul, Darius was indeed due for an attack this round, I really let him act early since he sort of rushed the room. I'm having some intermittent problems with my internet connection so posting may be spotty until ComCast decides to give me some customer service.


----------



## Lou (Jun 28, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 41/41*



Lou said:


> Raul freezes on the stairs before lifting his crossbow and firing into the darkness. Raul will then move down the stairs, letting his crossbow hang and preparing for unempty handed monk combat.
> 
> init 4
> [sblock=OOC]
> ...




OOC: Sorry, I didn't see where this was acknowledged.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 28, 2009)

Initiative:
Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6

Darius 5
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2
Tau 23

Orcrats 12

Braz nimbly hops up a step or two out of the way of the shaky steps from the bear.

Darius' blade flashes in the dim light and drops his foe in two swift blows. 

Raul freezes on the stairs before lifting his crossbow and firing into the darkness. His bolt grazes and Orcrat (4) and he lets his crossbow hang intending to descend, but the bears have wrecked 10' of the stairs. 

SoulFetter hurls his throwing axe at the Orcrat manning the ballista directly in front of him. Unfortunately, his efforts to miss Alarion combined with the narrow throwing corridor combine and cause him to miss badly. The axe gets caught up in the machinery and will be difficult to retrieve later. 

Seeing the bears coming his way, Brae calls upon Meda's power to protect him as he readies himself to meet the beasts.

Tauvalek casts his entangle spell, and thick, ropy tree roots emerge from the walls and ceiling and reach out for the bears, wrapping themselves around furry legs, necks, and bodies. 

The orcs a the Ballista work furiously to reload. The orcrat shaman fires another ray (1d20+5=18) from his wand and catches Braz with the chilling attack (cold damage (2d6=3) and make a DC15 reflex save)

A few missiles fly from the orcrats, but no one else is hit.

OOC: Thea is up.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 28, 2009)

Even with the bears momentarily incapacitated, Thea knew they were likely much more dangerous than the orcrats.  She scampered backwards into the middle of the cluster of constables, pausing only briefly to hurl a sphere of glittering light towards the orcrats.  "We've got to focus on the bears!," she shouted.

OOC: Move back to E 6.  Cast Glitterdust, 10 foot radius burst centered at L/M 7/8; should catch orcrats 2,3,4,7,8; Will save DC 15 or be blinded for 5 rounds


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

Both bears struggle mightily to break free from the entangling roots.  Seeing the mighty thews of the bears, the Constables have grave concerns about whether the tree root has yet been invented that can hold such beasts for long.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Leif said:


> the mighty thews




*OOC: Wow, someone else besides me uses the word 'thews.' LOL. I actually had a teacher in high school mark that wrong on a paper and tell me it wasn't a word! *


----------



## Leif (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC for Rhun]







Rhun said:


> *OOC: Wow, someone else besides me uses the word 'thews.' LOL. I actually had a teacher in high school mark that wrong on a paper and tell me it wasn't a word! *



To which you replied, I'm sure, "Yes it is!  It means penis!" [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 3, 2009)

As his first opponent falls, Darius switches to his bow and lets three arrows fly at the shaman. The first one strikes true for 9hp damage. 
[sblock=numbers]
3 arrows at shaman (1d20+8=21, 1d6+4=9, 1d20+8=12, 1d6+4=5, 1d20+8=14, 1d6+4=5)
HP:50/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)
16 arrows left.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2009)

Braz ref 1d20+9=17


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2009)

Initiative:
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2
Tau 23

Orcrats 12

Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7

Bears 6

Darius5

Even with the bears momentarily incapacitated, Thea knew they were likely much more dangerous than the orcrats. She scampered backwards into the middle of the cluster of constables, pausing only briefly to hurl a sphere of glittering light towards the orcrats. "We've got to focus on the bears!," she shouted. Many of the orcrats begin so scream in frustration or fear as the magic steals their sight away. Only the wand wielding shaman (7) avoids the effect. (I even rolled for the dead one.  )

Seeing his companions in danger from the huge beasts, Alarion draws his sword as he moves past the mage and the clergyman to stand beside Thea. "Get thee behind me, milady!" He thrusts his blade at the bear's huge chest. While it was a good blow he realizes that such a wound is but a scratch to such a mighty foe. 

Braz fires again at the orcrats by the balista, missing once and hitting the blinded one, who remains on his feat, but only just. The last functional orcrat struggles to ready the weapon alone. 

Despite the roots trying to hold it the first bear attacks Alarion in a flurry of claws and fangs (1d20+17=20, 1d20+17=31, 1d20+11=28) he is able to fend off the first blow, but is struck by a massive paw and terrible teeth (2d4+10=13, 2d8+5=13). 

The other bear rears up to strike and bite (1d20+17=19, 1d20+17=27, 1d20+11=24) at Raul and Braz. Rauls feels the terrible pain as the claws (2d4+10=18, 2d4+10=14) mark him while the teeth (2d8+5=17) sink deep into dwarf hide. 

As his first opponent falls, Darius switches to his bow and lets three arrows fly at the shaman. The first one strikes true for 9hp damage. 

OOC: Raul's up, unless I missed his post too...


----------



## Scotley (Jul 12, 2009)

*Map*

OOC: Whoever brought the spare can of whoop ass better get it out, cause these bears aren't playin' around.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 12, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter catches a glimpse of his fellow constables' blood misting in the air and knows he has to move quickly. Roaring himself to attract the bear's attention, he strides across the room, shouldering his way between Tau and Brae and drawing his other throwing axe as he closes. The axe whistles as it cleaves the air in a vicious arc just in front of the bear's whiffling nose.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move to D9, drawing axe and attacking bear at D/E10/11.
To Hit (1d20+7=10)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 12, 2009)

[sblock=Lou, OOC]Did Scotley get you all caught up, or was there something else that we missed?  (The curious can see post 377.)  I looked back over it briefly but I didn't immediately see anything amiss.  You gotta stay after us sometimes![/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 13, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 4/36*



Leif said:


> [sblock=Lou, OOC]Did Scotley get you all caught up, or was there something else that we missed? (The curious can see post 377.) I looked back over it briefly but I didn't immediately see anything amiss. You gotta stay after us sometimes![/sblock]




[sblock=Leif,OOC]
Raul is all caught up.... and about to die again at this rate.
[/sblock]

Feeling the claws of the bear dig deeply into his flesh, Raul retreats back up the stairs outside the door to be a rear guard and reload his crossbow.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: I thought the front bear was entangled with the second bear free but stuck behind him. On the map it looks like they both moved. The front one should either make a DC 20 Strength check as a full round action or make it's attacks at -2 with -2 to AC. (You may have already taken the penalties into account)


----------



## Scotley (Jul 13, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: I thought the front bear was entangled with the second bear free but stuck behind him. On the map it looks like they both moved. The front one should either make a DC 20 Strength check as a full round action or make it's attacks at -2 with -2 to AC. (You may have already taken the penalties into account)




OOC: I did take the penalties into account. Normally these guys are +19.  I do need to keep the AC penalty in mind though, thanks for the reminder. I think I gave them both the penalty instead of just Bear 1. Oh well.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: For some reason I thought the 2nd bear was behind the first in the tunnel, not beside it. Looking back at the previous map, I see that I was wrong. Sorry. 

IC: Tau casts _Cloud of Bewilderment_, DC 17 Will save. If he fails, the bear is nauseated and can only take a single move action each turn. Also on my turn, the second bear has to make another DC 16 Refl save, or be entangled as well.

EDIT: He targets the first bear. Forgot to mention that.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 13, 2009)

Braz 37/55 HP

Braz grunts in pain as the bear tears into his flesh. "Ok bear, the greenies can wait I guess." he says as he backs down the hall a but out of the bears reach and fires two bolts at close range into the bear that bit him, each slamming home.

[sblock]

5 ft step back the hallway

1d20+10=26, 1d10+1d6+4=14, 1d20+10=23, 1d10+1d6+4=19

And those are flamming bolts, you know since they are covered in flammable fur and all  

[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Jul 13, 2009)

Hearing the bears roaring behind him, Darius flubs two shots at the shaman, but turns and nails bear #2 in the ass. "Yoohoo! Yogi! over here you big sissy!" he taunts. 
[sblock=numbers]2 at shaman, last one at bear#2 (1d20+8=9, 1d6+4=8, 1d20+8=10, 1d6+4=7, 1d20+8=17, 1d6+4=8)
HP:50/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)
13 arrows left. [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC: Are we waiting on Brae or someone else?


----------



## Scotley (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC: Unless I missed another post we are waiting on Brae.


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC:  Yeah, well, I hear that Rhun had a hot date last night, so it may be nearly noon before he gets up today!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Yeah, well, I hear that Rhun had a hot date last night, so it may be nearly noon before he gets up today!




*OOC: The girl was definitely hot...the date was just warm.  But I still have to be up early and get my butt into the office. Anyway, I'll have something up shortly. Just need to figure out who needs healing and who I can get to.*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Unable to reach the badly injured Raul, Brae steps forward and touches the back of Alarion, sending Meda's healing warmth into the knight's body. As the man's wounds heal, he looks to Raul and shouts at the monk. "Get out of there! I can't get to you."

*AC21 (24), Hit Points 50/50
Shield of Faith for +3 AC in effect, 59/60 rounds remaining

Drop animalistic power for cure moderate wounds on Alarion, healing 17 hit points.
*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance_
-- Level 1:_ shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person_
-- Level 2:_ animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration_
-- Level 3:_ dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly_
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 17, 2009)

OOC:  If Raul goes down it'll be _deja vu_ all over again!


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  If Raul goes down it'll be _deja vu_ all over again!




*OOC: A scythe? Bear claws? They are fairly similar!

This is what the withdraw action is for.*


----------



## Scotley (Jul 18, 2009)

*Initiative:*
Thea 9
Alarion 8 
Braz 7 action posted

Bears 6

Darius5 action posted
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2
Tau 23

Orcrats 12

Feeling the claws of the bear dig deeply into his flesh, Raul retreats back up the stairs outside the door to be a rear guard and reload his crossbow.

SoulFetter catches a glimpse of his fellow constables' blood misting in the air and knows he has to move quickly. Roaring himself to attract the bear's attention, he strides across the room, shouldering his way between Tau and Brae and drawing his other throwing axe as he closes. The axe whistles as it cleaves the air in a vicious arc just in front of the bear's whiffling nose.

Unable to reach the badly injured Raul, Brae steps forward and touches the back of Alarion, sending Meda's healing warmth into the knight's body. As the man's wounds heal, he looks to Raul and shouts at the monk. "Get out of there! I can't get to you."

Tau casts Cloud of Bewilderment on the lead bear. It roars and places one paw on top of its head and the other over its stomach. Its eyes roll back in its head for an instant and then it leans forward with a groan and an impossibly loud retching sound. Soulfetter, Alarion and Brae and drenched with bear vomit. A disturbing mixture of berries, mushrooms, fish and bile stains them all a bluish purple color and and leaves them in danger of nausea themselves from the vile smell. The roots and lichen continue to wriggle at the other bear, but they are no match for his massive strength.

The alchemist's fire tossed earlier gutters out on the damp floors. Those orcs who can see laugh uproariously at the vomit stained Constables before returning to their attacks. One continues to work the cranks on the ballista, another fires an arrow at Darius but misses. The axe wielding guard holds his position next to the shaman, but only glares at Darius rather than advancing. The shaman uses his wand again, but the blind guard next to him bumps his elbow the magic only leaves a patch of dark ice on the wall next to Darius' head. 

OOC: Thea and Alarion are up!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 20, 2009)

Tau can't suppress the grimace of disgust, nor the snort of derision at the situation.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 21, 2009)

With a disgusted grimace, Thea scampered even further away from the torrent of bear vomit- even orcrats were preferable to that.  She made her way around the machinery, perilously close to the blinded orcrats, then sang out another incantation...

OOC: Move diagonally to F5, G5, H5, diagonal to I6, I7 (30 feet total); cast Whelming Blast (PHB II, pg. 128); 30 foot cone, angling to catch orcs 4, 7, 8, 9 (I think that is all I can get); Will save DC 16, or take 2d6 nonlethal damage.  With her Unsettling Enchantment feat, all targets (whether they save or not), take a -2 penalty to attacks and AC for 1 round.  It isn't much, but better than I can do against the bears...


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 21, 2009)

Alarion somehow mantains his dignity whilst covered with ursine vomitus, but wisely keeps his mouth shut.  He simply continues attacking the beast with his sword.

[sblock=OOC]
attack 1: 14 to hit, 12 damage
attack 2: 24 to hit, 9 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 25, 2009)

*Initiative:*
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2

Tau 23
Orcrats 12
Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7 
Bears 6
Darius 5 

With a disgusted grimace, Thea scampered even further away from the torrent of bear vomit- even orcrats were preferable to that. She made her way around the machinery, perilously close to the blinded orcrats, then sang out another incantation. One of the blinded orcs doubles over in pain while the rest just look unsettled. 

Alarion somehow mantains his dignity whilst covered with ursine vomitus, but wisely keeps his mouth shut. He simply continues attacking the beast with his sword. He gets in one good blow on the sickened bear. 

Braz grunts in pain as the bear tears into his flesh. "Ok bear, the greenies can wait I guess." he says as he backs down the hall a but out of the bears reach and fires two bolts at close range into the bear that bit him, each slamming home. The bear roars in pain and fury and begins thrashing about trying to put out the fires starting in its fur. 

Neither bear manages to mount an attack as they are both in distress. 

Hearing the bears roaring behind him, Darius flubs two shots at the shaman, but turns and nails bear #2 in the ass. "Yoohoo! Yogi! over here you big sissy!" he taunts. 


OOC: Will Saves (1d20=16, 1d20=1, 1d20=18, 1d20+5=17)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter drops his throwing axe behind him and quickly pulls out his massive Great Axe, turning the drawing motion into a two handed swing at the bear in front of him. The axe impacts the bear's side with a meaty thud.


To Hit (1d20+12=19)
Damage (3d6+10=20)


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2009)

*OOC: Is there anyway I can get a status of each PC's health? I really need to know who requires healing.*


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2009)

Here are the ones I know of:

Braz = 37/55
Raul = 4/36
Alarion = at least -26 -9 (thanks, Rhun)

That should keep you busy for a round or two.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2009)

Leif said:


> Here are the ones I know of:
> 
> Braz = 37/55
> Raul = 4/36
> Alarion = at least -26




*OOC:Thanks, but Alarion should only be -9; Brae healed him of 17 points last round, per post #399.*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2009)

Confident that Alarion and Soulfetter can handle the nearest bear, and unable to get to his other injured companions, Braevil calls upon Meda's power. He summons a staff of pure force into the air, and the weapon immediately begins beating upon the second bear.


*AC21 (24), Hit Points 50/50
Shield of Faith for +3 AC in effect, 58/60 rounds remaining

Cast Spiritual Weapon: attack +7, damage 1d8+2/20, round 1/6

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly
[/sblock]*


----------



## Scotley (Aug 1, 2009)

OOC: Waiting to hear from Tau and Raul...


----------



## Lou (Aug 1, 2009)

*Raul*

Raul slips out the door to look around the swamp for two rounds.  _I'd hate to get surprised from behind._

OOC:  Raul has his crossbow at the ready.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 2, 2009)

Tau uses his Fiery Blast reserve feat on a point between the two bears, catching both of them in the flame if possible. If not then he will target the first bear. Fiery Burst (2d6=9). The second bear makes another DC 16 reflex save or be entangled.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 3, 2009)

Raul slips out the door to look around the swamp for two rounds. _I'd hate to get surprised from behind._ As yet no one is sneaking in from the rear, but Raul can't help thinking that the situation is likely to change.

SoulFetter drops his throwing axe behind him and quickly pulls out his massive Great Axe, turning the drawing motion into a two handed swing at the bear in front of him. The axe impacts the bear's side with a meaty thud. The bear roars in pain from the mighty blow. .

Confident that Alarion and Soulfetter can handle the  nearest bear, and unable to get to his other injured companions, Braevil calls upon Meda's power. He summons a staff of pure force into the air, and the weapon immediately begins beating upon the second bear. The bear snarls at the strange flowing staff that just whacked him. 

Tau uses his Fiery Blast reserve feat on a point between the two bears, catching both of them in the flame. The smell of burning hair doesn't mix well with the reek of vomit. 

The orc working the ballista looks to have just about got it ready. The shaman uses his wand to shoot a frosty ray at someone, but his aim is so bad that it isn't even clear who he was shooting at. 

OOC: Thea's up. Actions?

Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7

Bears 6

Darius 5 
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2

Tau 23
Orcrats 12


----------



## Leif (Aug 3, 2009)

OOC:  ENWorld may be up today, BARELY, but it still really super-duper SUCKS!!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thea gave the shaman a wary glance as she reached for one of the wands at her belt.  Besides the bears, he was the worst threat, but they had to take out a few more orcrats too.  With a sigh, she pointed the wand at the single orcrat operating the ballista and fired...

OOC: Using her wand of magic missile on orc 1; 1d4+1= 2 hp ; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  ENWorld may be up today, BARELY, but it still really super-duper SUCKS!!





*Indeed.*


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 6, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight-turned-constable once more strikes at the bear with his blade.  

[sblock=DMs]
Full attack on the bear.  As IC is down, I need you to roll for me.  Attacks are at +11 and +6, damage is 1d8+4 [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2009)

Braz fires again at the bears, hoping to put them down.

[sblock]

Roll for me as well

2 attacks
Both at:
+10 to hit, 1d10+1d6+4 damage 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 6, 2009)

Rolls for Alarion: 
d20+11=19
d20+6=17
d8+4 twice if needed =11,7

Rolls for Braz:
d20+10=30 Threat! confirm=16
d20+10=21
d10+d6+4=8
d10+d6+4=14

[sblock=Scotley]We can't always have you rolling for our pcs with your magic dice! 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2009)

OOC: [sblock=Leif]Your dice have a little magic in them too it seems. Probably for the best as the bears are up.[/sblock]

Post coming tomorrow. I'm too tired to make a coherent post. Off to bed...


----------



## Scotley (Aug 8, 2009)

Thea gave the shaman a wary glance as she reached for one of the wands at her belt. Besides the bears, he was the worst threat, but they had to take out a few more orcrats too. With a sigh, she pointed the wand at the single orcrat operating the ballista and fired. He flinches but keeps getting the weapon ready.

The knight-turned-constable once more strikes at the bear with his blade. The valiant knight's blade strikes the bear twice and thick blood flows. 

Braz fires again at the bears, hoping to put them down. One of the bolts goes right into the bear's ear and into its brain leaving the already sickened and wounded bear reeling. He can't take much more. The other bolt only serves to enrage the second bear who remains blocked in. 

The first bear remains disoriented by the spell and can't manage a decent attack. It stumbles backward in pain and nausea. The other bear once more resists the roots and lichen grasping feebly for it. And it shoulders past its wounded and be-spelled companion to attack Alarion (1d20+17=23, 1d20+17=29) and rip into him with powerful claws (2d4+10=16, 2d4+10=12) and Soulfetter (1d20+11=22) with its teeth (2d8+5=8). 

Darius 5
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2

Tau 23
Orcrats 12
Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6


----------



## Lou (Aug 8, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul continues to scan the area outside for movement.

OOC:  Anything moving?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 8, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter swings his mighty axe once more at the wounded bear, hoping to put it out of its misery.

[sblock=OOC]Not sure if (1d20+12=16) hits (hopefully disorientation and other conditions reduce its AC), but just in case it does, damage is 3d6+10=23.[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 9, 2009)

OOC: If the second bear moves up, then it enters the area of Tau's _Cloud of Bewilderment_ and must make a DC 17 Will save.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: If the second bear moves up, then it enters the area of Tau's _Cloud of Bewilderment_ and must make a DC 17 Will save.




OOC: Good point! Will Save (1d20+9=29)


----------



## Leif (Aug 9, 2009)

OOC:  Good job, Scotley!  Nice to see your d20 back in its old form again.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

*OOC: How does a bear get a +9 Will Save? LOL. That's better than the majority of my PCs end up with.*


----------



## xedr (Aug 12, 2009)

Darius sees the ice spot form on the wall over his head from the shaman's wand. He concentrates his fire on the shaman to put him down for good. Two shots miss as the shaman bobs and weaves, but one shot strikes a critical hit, doing 21pts of damage.  "just like shooting fish in a barrel!" 

[sblock=numbers]
HP:50/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs)
10 arrows left

1d20+8=9, 1d6+4=9, 1d20+8=28, 1d6+4=5, 1d20+8=12, 1d6+4=10 Critical hit?
1d20+8=17, 1d6+4=6, 1d6+4=10, 1d6+4=6 Confirmed! A little overeager with the damage rolls - ignore the last die.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 12, 2009)

[sblock=Rhun]







Rhun said:


> *OOC: How does a bear get a +9 Will Save? LOL. That's better than the majority of my PCs end up with.*



OOC:  Actually, Rhun, a Dire Bear's Will save is tied for its worst save with Ref, also at +9.  It's Fort save is even higher.  But even so, what I'd be more worried about if I was you would be its Hit Dice and Grapple Bonus![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 13, 2009)

Darius sees the ice spot form on the wall over his head from the shaman's wand. He concentrates his fire on the shaman to put him down for good. Two shots miss as the shaman bobs and weaves, but one shot strikes a critical hit.  "just like shooting fish in a barrel!" The Shaman reels from the hit, but stays on his feet. 

Raul continues to scan the area outside for movement. The swamp remains quiet. (make a spot check please.)

SoulFetter swings his mighty axe once more at the wounded bear, hoping to put it out of its misery. This bear is still pretty strong and despite the massive axe wound, it stays on its feet. 

Brae?

Tau?

OOC: Still waiting for two to post.

Brae 2

Tau 23
Orcrats 12
Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6 
Darius 5
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2009)

Brae again calls upon Meda to heal Alarion, channeling warm waves of power into the knight, and causing his wounds to rapidly heal.

Meanwhile, the summoned staff continues beating upon the second bear.


*AC21 (24), Hit Points 50/50

Cast Cure Moderate Wounds on Alarion, dropping Hold Person. Heals 2d8+6.

Shield of Faith for +3 AC in effect, 57/60 rounds remaining
Spiritual Weapon: attack +7, damage 1d8+2/20, round 3/6*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance_
-- Level 1:_ shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person_
-- Level 2:_ animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration_
-- Level 3:_ dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly_
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 14, 2009)

Tau again creates a burst of flame between the two bears, damaging them both. 

Fiery Burst (2d6=6)

EDIT: Also bear number 2 makes 2 saves. DC 16 Reflex vs Entangle and DC 17 Will vs Nausea.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 15, 2009)

Brae provides the knight with some relief from the punishment meted out by the bear, while his spiritual weapon seems to be channeling a Median nun rapping an errant school books knuckles with a vengeance. 

Tau adds to the beast's misery and that his his companion with another small, but painful burst of flame. The now lead bear finally finds himself entangled, but shakes off the stomach churning vertigo of the other magic. 

The Shaman heals himself and orders his remaining unblinded body guard, a burly fellow with a wicked axe to deal with Darius. The hulking barbarian orcrat charges in maniacal rage and pounds the fighter upside the head with a powerful blow that leaves Darius' ears ringing and the taste of his own blood in his mouth (17 damage). Emboldened by his companion's attack another orcrat runs up to jab at Darius with a longspear, but fails to hit. Having finally gotten the ballista reloaded, the orcrat artilleryman fires at Thea and grazes her with the massive missile (5 damage). The ballista bolt flies past to be crushed by the mill machinery behind her. 

OOC: Thea's up! Still waiting on a spot check from Raul.

Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6
Darius 5
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3 

Brae 2

Tau 23
Orcrats 12


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thea gave a sharp yelp, of mingled pain and surprise, then fired another magical bolt at the orcrat who had fired the ballista.  The wand produced only another anemic bolt, and Thea glanced at the weapon curiously, wondering if it was damaged or merely rusty from disuse...

OOC: Another shot from the wand of magic missiles; 1d4+1= 3 ; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Lou (Aug 16, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

OOC:  Spot Check 1d20+8 → [6,8] = (14)


----------



## Scotley (Aug 16, 2009)

While Raul doesn't see anything moving, he gets the nagging sense that he's missing something out there.


----------



## Lou (Aug 16, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Feeling uneasy, Raul retreats inside the door, pulls the doors just not quite shut and retreats a few feet inside, far enough to watch for movement outside the door, but not far enough to be in the melee below.


----------



## Leif (Aug 16, 2009)

[sblock=ederaul mameir, monastic constable]bok, bok, bok!!![/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion cannot help but sigh in relief as the pain of his wounds lessen.  He once more lays into the bear, trying to bring the beast down.  

[sblock=OOC]
attack 1: 23 to hit, 8 damage.  attack 2: 22 to hit, 11 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2009)

Braz fires again at the bear he has been targeting. It had taken a brutal punishment already, hopefully he and the other could bring one down and begin to help against the orcrats. One blot flies wide but the other slams home.

[sblock]
1d20+10=13, 1d10+4+1d6=19, 1d20+10=23, 1d10+4+1d6=13 
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Aug 17, 2009)

HP:33/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs) 10 arrows left
[sblock=Q]I guess the charging orcrat doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity?? But he does get -2AC until next round, right? What the heck is an orcrat anyway? I sure didn't picture any 'burly fellows'  [/sblock]To hit with sword: 1d20+9=25, 1d20+4=23 Critical?1d20+4=9 Probably not. 
Damage rolls:1d10+8=14, 1d10+8=9

Darius yelps with surprise and pain as the axe strikes home. "Tired of being a dart board, huh? Well I was getting dart-bored anyway.". Drawing his bastard sword, Darius swings two mighty two-handed blows (23hp damage to orcrat 9) and side-steps to k13 to position orcrat 9 between himself and orcrat 5.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2009)

[sblock=Explanation for xedr]







			
				xedr said:
			
		

> What the heck is an orcrat anyway? I sure didn't picture any 'burly fellows'



The term orcrat has more to do with the shape of their heads, chisel-like teeth, tails, dirty claws, and their propensity for carrying disease than it does with their size.   And anyway, if you had seen some of the rats that I've seen in my lifetime, you wouldn't be so quick to dismiss "burly" as an apt adjective!
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2009)

[sblock=For xedr, cont]He**, I saw one rat that I still SWEAR was part St. Bernard![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

[sblock=For Leif/xedr]
Doesn't one of the "boss" orcs in one of the Lord of the Rings movies calls a couple of the smaller orcs "orc-rats?" Now I'm gonna have to go watch 12 hours of movies to find it! LOL.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2009)

Rhun said:


> [sblock=For Leif/xedr]
> Doesn't one of the "boss" orcs in one of the Lord of the Rings movies calls a couple of the smaller orcs "orc-rats?" Now I'm gonna have to go watch 12 hours of movies to find it! LOL.
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Rhun]I was not aware of that!  I don't remember seeing it in the books, but that doesn't mean much now, does it?[/sblock]

Oh, and we now have a brand new official Pathfinder Forum here at ENWorld!  Yayyy!!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2009)

Thea gave a sharp yelp, of mingled pain and surprise, then fired another magical bolt at the orcrat who had fired the ballista. The wand produced only another anemic bolt, and Thea glanced at the weapon curiously, wondering if it was damaged or merely rusty from disuse. The orcrat survives the wound and goes back to reloading his weapon. 

Alarion cannot help but sigh in relief as the pain of his wounds lessen. He once more lays into the bear, trying to bring the beast down. He inflicts two more terrible wounds on the bear. 

Braz fires again at the bear he has been targeting. It had taken a brutal punishment already, hopefully he and the other could bring one down and begin to help against the orcrats. One blot flies wide but the other slams home just as the bear raises up to strike at Soulfetter. The bolt sinks deep into the bear's brain and it collapses. 

Almost as if in response to the death of it's companion the other bear retches again. 

Darius yelps with surprise and pain as the axe strikes home. "Tired of being a dart board, huh? Well I was getting dart-bored anyway.". Drawing his bastard sword, Darius swings two mighty two-handed blows and side-steps to to position one orcrat between himself and the other. The big orcrat is badly wounded but not yet willing to give up the fight. 

Feeling uneasy, Raul retreats inside the door, pulls the doors just not quite shut and retreats a few feet inside, far enough to watch for movement outside the door, but not far enough to be in the melee below. 

OOC: Soulfetter's up. He'll have to clamber over the fallen bear to attack the remaining one, but he should be able to manage it. 

Soulfetter 3
Brae 2
Tau 23
Orcrats 12 
Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6
Darius 5
Raul 4


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 23, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter takes two long steps toward the remaining bear, twisting and dodging with incredible grace for such a large man and avoiding with ease the bear's attempts to fend him off.

Once in range, he again swings his mighty axe but he fails to take the cramped quarters into account and his axe caroms off a wall.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Move forward to D11.
Tumble (1d20+8=25)
 (Avoids attacks of opportunity)
To Hit (1d20+12=15)[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 23, 2009)

One down, one more to go. Tau calls upon the power of his magic gloves to shoot forth bolts of magical force at the last bear, which slam home. 

OOC: Tau uses his Arcanist's Gloves to boost his Caster Level by +2 for his _Magic Missile_ cast from his Gloves of the Starry Sky. He sacrifices _Spiritual Weapon_ to do so, dealing 17 points of damage. 

Magic Missile (4d4+4=17)


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Trusting his companions to deal with the other bear, Brae hustles around the machinery to aid Thea and Darius against the orc-rats.

The power of Meda, in the form of a spectral staff, continues to rap against the dire bear's thick hide!




*AC21 (24), Hit Points 50/50

Double move to I6

Shield of Faith for +3 AC in effect, round 5/60
Spiritual Weapon: attack +7, damage 1d8+2/20, round 4/6*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance_
-- Level 1:_ shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person_
-- Level 2:_ animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration_
-- Level 3:_ dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly_
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 26, 2009)

SoulFetter takes two long steps toward the remaining bear, twisting and dodging with incredible grace for such a large man and avoiding with ease the bear's attempts to fend him off.

Once in range, he again swings his mighty axe but he fails to take the cramped quarters into account and his axe caroms off a wall.

Trusting his companions to deal with the other bear, Brae hustles around the machinery to aid Thea and Darius against the orc-rats.

The power of Meda, in the form of a spectral staff, continues to rap against the dire bear's thick hide! Another blow causes the bear to roar in frustration. 

One down, one more to go. Tau calls upon the power of his magic gloves to shoot forth bolts of magical force at the last bear, which slam home. This final magical onslaught is too much for the beleaguered bear and with a loud wuff of air from its snout, the massive beast crashes to the floor before Soulfetter. 

The orcrats are in considerable disarray now. One continues to work the Ballista, while the big body guard takes a swing at Darius, and lands another stout blow (9 damage). His spear wielding companion jabs at the fighter again, but perhaps foiled by the wily warriors moves, he misses. 

The shaman lights a candle in a silver candle holder and then casts another spell. The Orcrat facing Darius is suddenly healed of nearly all his wounds. 

OOC: 
Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6
Darius 5
Raul 4 
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2
Tau 23
Orcrats 12


----------



## xedr (Aug 26, 2009)

HP:24/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs) 10 arrows left

Darius decides he wants that axe - or at least the dice that Scotley is rolling with. While continuing to pound on orcrat9, Darius takes a 5-foot step to L12, getting inside the reach of orcrat5 and planning to close the distance with the shaman. Darius scores twice more on orcrat9 (1d20+9=18, 1d20+4=15) for 22 damage (1d10+8=9, 1d10+8=13). "My sword must be getting rusty!" he exclaims in frustration at the orcrat's continued persistence. 

(In case it's not clear, I'm using my dodge AC bonus against orcrat9)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thea turned to say a few words to Brae as he approached.  "A few of them are blind, but that isn't going to last."  Then she fired another shot from her wand at the orcrat working the ballista...

OOC: Magic missile wand, 1d4+1= 5; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Fenris (Aug 28, 2009)

With the bears down finally, Braz turns his attention back to the orcrats. He steps forward again to the edge of the tunnel and targets the shaman who seems to be making this fight longer.

[sblock]
IC is down for me if one of you could roll.

2 shots both at 1d20=10, 1d10=1d6+4

[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 28, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight-turned-constable moves back north, past Tau, readying a second javelin as he goes.  As soon as he clears the machinery, he lets it fly at the Orcrat manning...  errr...  'orking' the Ballista.  

[sblock=OOC]
Invisible castle on the fritz again.
Will move 4 squares north, drawing on the move
throw javelin at Orc 1
+7 to hit, +3 damage
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 29, 2009)

Thea turned to say a few words to Brae as he approached. "A few of them are blind, but that isn't going to last." Then she fired another shot from her wand at the orcrat working the ballista and staggers the dogged engineer, but he isn't quite done for yet. 

The knight-turned-constable moves back north, past Tau, readying a second javelin as he goes. As soon as he clears the machinery, he lets it fly at the Orcrat manning... errr... 'orking' the Ballista. He finally falls sprawled across his beloved machine by a weapon not so different from the one he was loading into the Ballista. 

With the bears down finally, Braz turns his attention back to the orcrats. He steps forward again to the edge of the tunnel and targets the shaman who seems to be making this fight longer. The dwarf's high tech crossbow twangs rapidly and bolts whistle across the chamber. One is deflected by a swinging piece of mill machinery, but the others are more accurate and the old shaman staggers back a step as he's hit. He shuffles over to use his buff, but blind bodyguard as a shield.  

Darius decides he wants that axe.  While continuing to pound on orcrat9, Darius takes a 5-foot step getting inside the reach of the spear wielding orcrat and planning to close the distance with the shaman. Darius scores twice more on big orcrat. "My sword must be getting rusty!" he exclaims in frustration at the orcrat's continued persistence. But just then the big orcrat tumbles to the floor dead, but his face still a mask of rage. 

Outside Raul hears a couple of shouts, suggesting that the remaining Orcrats in the buildings might be getting organized. 

OOC: 

Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2
Tau 23
Orcrats 12 

Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Bears 6
Darius 5


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 31, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter makes his way around the bears' bodies and the machinery, then over the orcrats' barricade, positioning himself for an attack on the shaman.

[sblock=Actions]Move to M10 (60')[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 31, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 4/36*

Hearing voices outside, Raul moves back towards the party and yells as he reloads his crossbow, "Braz, sounds like more company is coming from outside, pass the word. And tell Brae I need healing so I can get back into the fun!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 31, 2009)

With the second bear down, Brae concentrates for a few moments upon his summoned weapon. The staff streaks through the air, through the stacked clutter, and begins an assault against the orc shaman!

Then, again calling upon the power of Meda, Talisker attempts to insinuate his will upon the orcrat working the ballista. "In Meda's name, aid us friend!" he calls to the orc.


*AC21 (24), Hit Points 50/50

Move action to redirect spiritual weapon
Standard action to cast charm person against Orc 1 (DC is 15, but the orc gets a +5 to his save since we are attacking him)

Shield of Faith for +3 AC in effect, round 6/60
Spiritual Weapon: attack +7 vrs Orc Shaman, damage 1d8+2/20, round 5/6*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance_
-- Level 1:_ shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person_
-- Level 2:_ animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration_
-- Level 3:_ dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly_
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 31, 2009)

The bears finally finished, Tau moves on to help the others with the Orcrats. He moves past Alarion and sends a small burst of flame at one of the creatures. 

OOC: Tau moves to H-5 and uses Fiery Burst to deal Fiery Burst (2d6=2) damage. If the _Charm Person_ spell doesn't work, he will target the one at L-6, if it does work, he will target the one at K-8.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 1, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Then, again calling upon the power of Meda, Talisker attempts to insinuate his will upon the orcrat working the ballista. "In Meda's name, aid us friend!" he calls to the orc.




OOC: Alarion gigged that one with a javelin after Thea softened it up with some magic missiles. How about the one with the spear? 5 I think.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Alarion gigged that one with a javelin after Thea softened it up with some magic missiles. How about the one with the spear? 5 I think.




*OOC: That works just fine.*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

Hearing voices outside, Raul moves back towards the party and yells as he reloads his crossbow, "Braz, sounds like more company is coming from outside, pass the word. And tell Brae I need healing so I can get back into the fun!" 

SoulFetter makes his way around the bears' bodies and the machinery, then over the orcrats' barricade, positioning himself for an attack on the shaman.

With the second bear down, Brae concentrates for a few moments upon his summoned weapon. The staff streaks through the air, through the stacked clutter, and begins an assault against the orc shaman! The staff swings (1d20+7=26) down to rap (1d8+2=9) shaman soundly on the head. 

Then, again calling upon the power of Meda, Talisker attempts to insinuate his will upon the orcrat wielding the spear. "In Meda's name, aid us friend!" he calls to the orc.

The bears finally finished, Tau moves on to help the others with the Orcrats. He moves past Alarion and sends a small burst of flame at one of the creatures. 

The orcrats are in considerable disarray, but not so much so that they are willing to change sides, even with the push of a spell. The manages to shake off the effects of the Priest's spell. Then he pokes at Soulfetter with his spear (1d20+4 =7), but proves too clumsy to get a hit. The Shaman, obviously dismayed at the approach of the big Constable, uses his wand to fire another ray (1d20+5=17), this time striking Soulfetter with blast of cold (2d6=7) (make a DC15 reflex save). 

Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Darius 5 
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3

Brae 2
Tau 23
Orcrats 12 



OOC: Will Save (1d20=14)+5


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 5, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

[sblock=Reflex Save]Reflex Save (1d20+3=4)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

Soulfetter finds himself frozen to the ground with his feet encased in ice. The shaman cackles with delight. 

[sblock=Mowgli]A frozen creature cannot move, receives no Dexterity bonus to AC, and incurs a –2 penalty on attack rolls.
  A frozen creature can free itself with a DC 18 Strength check or by dealing 15 points of damage to the ice.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 5, 2009)

*OOC: Did Brae's Spiritual Weapon hit the shaman?*


----------



## Scotley (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Did Brae's Spiritual Weapon hit the shaman?*




OOC: Sorry, forgot all about it. Will edit!

OOC: Okay, you smacked him good.


----------



## xedr (Sep 5, 2009)

Haha! Who's next? chortles Darius. Darius steps to L11 and engages the spear-wielding orcrat#5 in close combat. In his glee, he momentarily loses focus and fails to connect with his new opponent. 1d20+9=11, 1d20+4=12 

HP:24/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs) 10 arrows left


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 6, 2009)

With the orcrat who had been working the ballista now dead, Thea turned her attention to the next danger- the shaman.  Another arcane dart shot from her wand- while it did little damage, it was certainly a painful distraction...

OOC: 1d4+1= 4 hp to the shaman; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2009)

"Aye, go get healed up lad. I'll hold this tunnel." says Braz as he turns and aims the crossbow down tunnel waiting for the 'company' to arrive. His dwarfvision picks out every detail down the dark tunnel.

[sblock]

Hold action until something shows itself.
[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 7, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

The Urgant glares murder at the cackling shaman, resolving in his mind to turn it into a _crackling_ shaman as soon as he can get his ham size hands around the miserable creatures neck.

Mighty muscles flex, and SoulFetter easily kicks his way free (1d20+5=21) of the bonds of ice 'round his ankles, closing the remaining distance to the shaman quickly.


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 8, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Hearing Raul's warning, and seeing the orcrats are well in hand, Alarion moves back towards Braz, so as not to let the dwarf face the reinforcements alone.  

[sblock=OOC]
I believe a double move takes Alarion to B11[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 10, 2009)

OOC: Sorry took a little trip for the holiday. Trying to get caught up. Should have a post up tomorrow.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 12, 2009)

OOC: Okay, my work and family life these days is very busy. I must apologize for the delay. I will get a post up tonight.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 13, 2009)

With the orcrat who had been working the ballista now dead, Thea turned her attention to the next danger- the shaman. Another arcane dart shot from her wand- while it did little damage, it was certainly a painful distraction...

Hearing Raul's warning, and seeing the orcrats are well in hand, Alarion moves back towards Braz, so as not to let the dwarf face the reinforcements alone.

"Aye, go get healed up lad. I'll hold this tunnel." says Braz as he turns and aims the crossbow down tunnel waiting for the 'company' to arrive. His dwarfvision picks out every detail down the dark tunnel.

Haha! Who's next? chortles Darius. Darius steps to the side and engages the spear-wielding orcrat in close combat. In his glee, he momentarily loses focus and fails to connect with his new opponent.

Raul?

The Urgant glares murder at the cackling shaman, resolving in his mind to turn it into a crackling shaman as soon as he can get his ham size hands around the miserable creatures neck.

Mighty muscles flex, and SoulFetter easily kicks his way free (1d20+5=21) of the bonds of ice 'round his ankles, closing the remaining distance to the shaman quickly. 

OOC: Raul, Brae and Tau are up!


----------



## Lou (Sep 13, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 4/36*

Raul creeps down the stairs slowly looking for healing, while trying to avoid being a pincushion.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 13, 2009)

Brae's spiritual staff continues its assault against the orc shaman, while the cleric moves back toward Raul. He transfers his staff to his buckler hand, pulling a wand from his belt, and touching the monk with it as he nears.


*AC21 (24), Hit Points 50/50

Transfer staff to buckler hand (FA), draw wand as part of move action, move to F5, use wand of cure light wounds on Raul, healing 5 points of damage.

Shield of Faith for +3 AC in effect, round 7/60
Spiritual Weapon: attack +7 vrs Orc Shaman, damage 1d8+2/20, round 6/6*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance_
-- Level 1:_ shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person_
-- Level 2:_ animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration_
-- Level 3:_ dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly_
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Sep 14, 2009)

Tau uses his Fiery Burst (2d6=6) against the orc at L-6.


----------



## Scotley (Sep 14, 2009)

Raul creeps down the stairs slowly looking for healing, while trying to avoid being a pincushion. 

Brae's spiritual staff continues its assault against the orc shaman, while the cleric moves back toward Raul. He transfers his staff to his buckler hand, pulling a wand from his belt, and touching the monk with it as he nears. Meanwhile, the staff (1d20+7=25) of force crashes down on the Shaman's head (1d8+2=10).

Tau uses his Fiery Burst (2d6=6) against an orc near the ballista. He is wounded, but not out. 

The blinded orcs have finally recovered from the Glitterdust and are back in the fight. He immediately starts reloading the ballista. The orc fighting Darius drops the longspear and takes up a club (1d20+4=20), but the fighter's protections are too great and the blow misses. The orc facing Thea tosses a flask (1d20+4=21) that bursts into flame (1d6=6). 

[sblock=Thea]On the round following a direct hit, the target takes an additional 1d6 points of damage. If desired, the target can use a full-round action to attempt to extinguish the flames before taking this additional damage. Extinguishing the flames requires a DC 15 Reflex save. Rolling on the ground provides the target a +2 bonus on the save.[/sblock]

The Shaman tries to touch (1d20+6=13) Soulfetter after a defensive (1d20+11=19) casting of some sort, but manages to somehow miss the largest target in the room. The big orc with the greatclub rubs his eyes and then attacks Soulfetter as well with a big ole greatclub (1d20+8=9), but his eyes aren't completely clear and he very nearly bashes the Shaman earning him a stream of curses and a kick in the shin. 

OOC: Thea's up, and on fire!

Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Darius 5
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3
Brae 2

Tau 23
Orcrats 12


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Thea gave a startled yelp, too sudden to be a real scream, and danced about for a few moments, batting ineffectively at the clinging flames.  While she was unable to get the fire out, at least her frantic struggle didn't cause her to lurch into the still-running mill machinery.

OOC: GM [sblock] REF 1d20+3= 6; roll Roll Lookup [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Sep 17, 2009)

[sblock=DMs]
Alarion will ready an action to charge the next foe to enter the mill.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Sep 19, 2009)

OOC: Still waiting on several posts from the players...


----------



## xedr (Sep 22, 2009)

Darius parries the swing of the club and drives his bastard sword deep into each of the orcrat's shoulders (25 damage) "You should consider running away now" he suggests helpfully.
1d20+9=25, 1d20+4=22
1d10+8=14, 1d10+8=11


----------



## Scotley (Sep 30, 2009)

Thea gave a startled yelp, too sudden to be a real scream, and danced about for a few moments, batting ineffectively at the clinging flames. While she was unable to get the fire out, at least her frantic struggle didn't cause her to lurch into the still-running mill machinery.

The Knight turned Constable stands ready at the door for any who might enter the mill. 

Braz?

Darius parries the swing of the club and drives his bastard sword deep into each of the orcrat's shoulders. "You should consider running away now" he suggests helpfully. The Orcrat doesn't run away, he just falls backward in a heap. A look of fear comes over the once bold Shaman's face. 

Raul?
Soulfetter?
Brae?
Tau?

OOC: Only Orc4 and Orc7(the shaman) remain. For now...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Brae's summoned staff winks out of existence as the spell's duration expires, and the cleric continues to tend his companion's wounds.


*AC21 (24), Hit Points 50/50

Wand of CLW on Raul, healing 7 points of damage.

Shield of Faith for +3 AC in effect, round 8/60*

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0:_ detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance_
-- Level 1:_ shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person_
-- Level 2:_ animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration_
-- Level 3:_ dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly_[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Sep 30, 2009)

Braz continues to wait, his crossbow ready, pointed down the hall.

OOC: Braz is covering the rear since Raul said we had company coming. So readied action.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Sep 30, 2009)

SoulFetter launches an attack at the cowering shaman with his greataxe.

[sblock=OOC]Can't remember if a 1d20+12=14  hits (though I doubt it). If it does, damage is 3d6+10=16 and I'll let you do the description (to save an edit).[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 1, 2009)

Tau launches a small glob of acid towards the orc at K-8, enhancing it with a magic item. It strikes the creature squarely in the chest. 

OOC: Touch Attack (1d20+5=21). Acid Damage (1d3=3, 2d6=11) Total: 14


----------



## Lou (Oct 1, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier 16/44? HP AC 19*

Raul checks to make sure his crossbow is loaded and ready.  He is feeling better and looking for a clear target.  Seeing none, he holds his fire and watches.

OOC:  Looks cramped on the side, with Braz and Tau and the machinery.  He doesn't want to get in the way of those acid orbs....


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2009)

Braz continues to wait, his crossbow ready, pointed down the hall.

Raul checks to make sure his crossbow is loaded and ready. He is feeling better and looking for a clear target. Seeing none, he holds his fire and watches.

SoulFetter launches an attack at the cowering shaman with his greataxe. The greataxe glances off some magical protection or other the Shaman has in place. Still the blow is close enough to make the old Orcrat cower. 

Brae's summoned staff winks out of existence as the spell's duration expires, and the cleric continues to tend his companion's wounds.

Tau launches a small glob of acid towards the orc at K-8, enhancing it with a magic item. It strikes the creature squarely in the chest. He screams in agony and collapses to the ground. 

The shaman recovers his wits and utters a short prayer in orcish as he punches Soulfetter in the gut. While the blow isn't powerful, the magic behind it produces a wound as if he had been hit with a mace. (7 damage from cause light wounds)

For now no new foes appear within the mill. 

Thea 9
Alarion 8
Braz 7
Darius 5
Raul 4
Soulfetter 3

Brae 2
Tau 23
Orcrats 12


----------



## Scotley (Oct 3, 2009)

OOC: I'm going to take a little trip, so I'll be leaving you in Leif's very capable hands until next Friday. Here's the latest map, which of course I forgot to add to the last post.


----------



## Leif (Oct 4, 2009)

OOC:  I'll try to make sure that at least a couple of our Constables survive until your return, Scotley!


----------



## xedr (Oct 4, 2009)

Darius steps to M8 in an attempt to pin the shaman to the wall, planting his foot as firmly as possible on the corpse of the dead orcrat as he attacks. Perhaps that explains why Darius's first blow does only 9 hp of damage and his second blow narrowly misses.

HP:24/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs) 10 arrows left
1d20+9=17, 1d20+4=14
1d10+8=9


----------



## Fenris (Oct 9, 2009)

Braz had been keeping an eye on the fight behind him and as the numbers of orcs dwindled and none appeared, he began to wonder what was coming.

"Hey Raul, what was coming anyway?" he calls out to Raul


----------



## Scotley (Oct 11, 2009)

OOC: I'm back, just waiting to hear from a couple more before I post.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 12, 2009)

*OOC: Brae will continue to heal those that need it, though I'm fairly sure we aren't back around to his initiative yet.*


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2009)

OOC: Really waiting to hear from Thea and Soulfetter. Will move things along tomorrow either way.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thea aimed her wand at the shaman- she didn't want to waste a charge, but also didn't want the creature to get away with anything.  "Yield now, or die!" she shouted.  Perhaps if it surrendered, they might be able to get some information...

OOC: No particular attempt at Diplomacy or Intimidation, unless the GMs feel it is appropriate- just a normal chance to yield.  Thea will ready her wand for an attack- if the shaman is still alive and appears to start any spell casting, she will shoot him with the wand.  Not likely it will kill him, but it should be a distraction.


----------



## Leif (Oct 16, 2009)

*OOC: Thea*

Please go ahead and give us a skill check for Thea, Diplomacy or Intimidation, whichever she is best at performing.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 16, 2009)

OOC: Sorry, completely lost track of turns. Since Thea acts before SF, I'll get an action posted based on the shaman's reaction to her attempt.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2009)

OOC: We'll give Thea until tomorrow to respond and then move things along.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 26, 2009)

Leif said:


> Please go ahead and give us a skill check for Thea, Diplomacy or Intimidation, whichever she is best at performing.




OOC: Diplomacy is at +8, but Invisible Castle is down (again- all afternoon/evening as far as I can tell)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 26, 2009)

*OOC: Just let me know when Brae is up again, so he can continue with the healing.*


----------



## Leif (Oct 26, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> OOC: Diplomacy is at +8, but Invisible Castle is down (again- all afternoon/evening as far as I can tell)



IC is up again!  Roll at will!


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: Long-delayed Diplomacy roll is not improved by waiting; 1d20+8=11; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Scotley (Oct 27, 2009)

The Orc Shaman spits in Thea's direction, "Pah! I know how you surface dwellers feel about Orcs."  He turns to consider what further mayhem he might inflict on Soulfetter.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 27, 2009)

*SoulFetter*

SoulFetter doesn't much like the considering look the old Orcrat is directing his way. So he cuts the shaman in half.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit (1d20+12=32)
Crit Confirm (1d20+12=19)
Damage (9d6+30=59)[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

*Dang!*

"Stunned" is an appropriate description of the look on the shaman's face as SoulFetter's enormous axe divides his entire body neatly in two at the navel.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 27, 2009)

OOC: See?  He should have surrendered.


----------



## Leif (Oct 27, 2009)

*Shaman's dying words*

As his soon-to-be-lifeless torso separates from his lower body and tumbles to the rough floor, the shaman says, "....next time??"


----------



## xedr (Oct 28, 2009)

"Nice one SF!" 

Darius hops back over the wall, heads around the machinery, and looks under the stairs to see if he can figure out where the bears came from.

HP:24/58


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 28, 2009)

The huge Urgant shudders as the adrenaline from the fight slides from his muscles, then calmly kneels and cleans his axe blade on the shaman's corpse (the top half). He nods at Darius in acknowledgement of the compliment. "Good fight all around. Nice job, everyone!"

He goes and looks through the machinery as best he can for his throwing axe.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 28, 2009)

Brae continues doling out healing from his wands.


*OOC: Can everyone post how injured they are at this point?*


----------



## Leif (Oct 29, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> The huge Urgant goes and looks through the machinery as best he can for his throwing axe.



SoulFetter locates his axe in fairly short order.

OOC:  Good call about hp, Rhun.  If everyone will post a current hp total with your next post, it would be appreciated.   Incidentally, I like the "see below" thing, too.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 29, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Brae continues doling out healing from his wands.
> 
> 
> *OOC: Can everyone post how injured they are at this point?*




Braz 37/55 HP


----------



## Rhun (Oct 29, 2009)

Leif said:


> Incidentally, I like the "see below" thing, too.





*OOC: I always remember back in the AD&D days, when one of the monsters had a "See Below" noted for Special Abilities you just knew it was going to be bad. *


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 29, 2009)

Alarion: 28+(2d8+6)/65 hp
(the above was not rolled as far as I can see)


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

*OOC: Make it a 13. I hate below average rolls on healing. The great suck!*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2009)

SoulFetter's down 15.

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 41/56     AC: 18   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +7   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +0

  BAB: 05       Grapple: 18

Mountain Rage: 2/2 (8/8 Rounds)

Weapon                        Attack    Damage      Critical
Great Axe (Lg)                 +12      3d6+10       20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +07      2d6+05       20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +06      1d8+05       20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11      1d6+06       20/x2
Empty Hand                     +10      1d3+05       20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Oct 30, 2009)

*OOC: I feel like all I do is heal you guys when Scotley is the DM! *


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 30, 2009)

OOC: After double-checking, Thea is much closer to dead than I would like.  She took 11, +1d6 fire that wasn't rolled (second round, after her failed save), of 26 total HP.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Oct 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I feel like all I do is heal you guys when Scotley is the DM! *




He does like a tough fight! Don't sweat SF for now, though - he's still at 41 of his 56 total.


----------



## Leif (Oct 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: I feel like all I do is heal you guys when Scotley is the DM! *






Mowgli said:


> He does like a tough fight! Don't sweat SF for now, though - he's still at 41 of his 56 total.



Shoot you guys are LUCKY!  I've been restraining him for all this time!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Oct 30, 2009)

Tau walks over to the shaman's body, takes the wand from his hand and looks for anything else of interest. He also examines the wand. "Interesting."

OOC: Full HP 33/33.


----------



## Helfdan (Oct 30, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Make it a 13. I hate below average rolls on healing. The great suck!*




That places Alarion at 41/65.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2009)

Leif said:


> Shoot you guys are LUCKY!  I've been restraining him for all this time!




OOC: Grr, let me at em, grr...


----------



## Scotley (Oct 31, 2009)

Most of the orc's gear is the sort of cast off junk you'd expect. There is still a candle burning on a tarnished silver candlestick near the Shaman. The Shaman has a dagger that has been sharpened to a very keen edge (+1 damage). One of the Shaman's body guards has a surprisingly well made (masterwork) warhammer. Also among the fallen you find a flask of Alchemist's fire, a thunderstone and a tanglefoot bag. 

Darius finds that the large tunnel leads to a big foul smelling den. There is nothing of value here, but there is a tunnel that leads up and likely outside. 

Those of you standing watch can hear shouts and activity on the surface, but the orcrats are staying out of sight. No doubt they are organizing a defense.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 1, 2009)

Danth applies his wand of _lesser vigor_ to his companions as needed. It sounded from the cries of the orcrats above, that there was still more cleansing to do within the mill grounds.

*1 charge to Soulfetter +11 hit points
2 charges to Alarion +22 hit points
1 charge to Braz +11 hit points
3 charges to Darius +33 hit points
2 charges to Raul +22 hit points

Anyone else wounded?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 1, 2009)

*Thanks, Rhun!*

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 52/56     AC: 18   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +7   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +0

  BAB: 05       Grapple: 18

Mountain Rage: 2/2 (8/8 Rounds)

Weapon                        Attack    Damage      Critical
Great Axe (Lg)                 +12      3d6+10       20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +07      2d6+05       20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +06      1d8+05       20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11      1d6+06       20/x2
Empty Hand                     +10      1d3+05       20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 1, 2009)

OOC: Thea is still wounded; 9 of 26 HP remaining


----------



## Fenris (Nov 2, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Grr, let me at em, grr...




OOC: When ever I read this, I hear it in the voice of the Cowardly Lion from the Wizard of Oz. Loses some of the intimidation. Sorry Scotley.


----------



## Leif (Nov 2, 2009)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Grr, let me at em, grr...





Fenris said:


> OOC: When ever I read this, I hear it in the voice of the Cowardly Lion from the Wizard of Oz. Loses some of the intimidation. Sorry Scotley.



Strange, I hear it in the voice of the Tasmanian Devil.  A mere cartoon, perhaps, but awfully vicious and destructive for a mere drawing.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

"How did you get injured lass?" asks Brae, applying the wand to Thea's wounds. "I thought you wizardly types were supposed to stay away from things that can hurt you."

*And 2 charges to Thea +22 hit points
*


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 3, 2009)

*Alarion*

OOC: 63/65 hp.  Thanks, Rhun!

Alarion nods his thanks to the priest, nut he stays ready to meet any onslaught from above.  "They'll be waiting for us this way...  perhaps we should use another exit."


----------



## xedr (Nov 3, 2009)

HP57/58
Standing taller, Darius waves everybody into a group at the base of the stairs so that he doesn't have to yell over the noise of the machinery. "There appears to be another exit past the bear's den. I think we should exit in that direction, watching carefully for other hidden pits, of course" Darius holds his sunrod high as he prepares to lead the way.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 3, 2009)

While Brae heals everyone, Braz takes the time to rig up some nasty pay back for the orcrats.

OOC:Trapmaking +10


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 3, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "How did you get injured lass?" asks Brae, applying the wand to Thea's wounds. "I thought you wizardly types were supposed to stay away from things that can hurt you."[/b][/size]



"That's true, if you do it right."
 Tau's eyes open wide as he realizes how that statement sounded. He then looks a little embarrassed.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 3, 2009)

Brae smiles widely at Tau's comment, amusement in his sky blue eyes. "Ah, well...we'd best be doin' it right from here on, eh?"


----------



## Lou (Nov 3, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier 38/44 HP AC 19*

"Yes, let's exit the other way and see what surprise we may gain." Raul agrees with Darius.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 4, 2009)

*Alarion*

The knight nods.  "I agree, friend Darius."  He joins the other swordsman, prepared to back him up.  "Everyone ready?"


----------



## Fenris (Nov 4, 2009)

Helfdan said:


> The knight nods.  "I agree, friend Darius."  He joins the other swordsman, prepared to back him up.  "Everyone ready?"




Braz grumbles from up in the upper tunnel something about impatient knights and then ill fate that awaits them, then calls down "Nah, I need a few more minutes to finish up the surprise I have brewing up here."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 4, 2009)

"Ready!" says Brae, thumping his quarterstaff on the floor and nodding his head.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 4, 2009)

SoulFetter extricates himself from the machinery and hefts his axe, indicating his readiness.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 7, 2009)

Braz finishes up his nasty surprise and you leave the noisy mill machines and a newly made orcrat graveyard behind. The tunnel smells of rot and bear, but soon you find the exit, which comes out on some high ground in a stand of trees near the mill complex. From here you can see the Orcrats massing for a run at the mill. They are perhaps 100' away and making for the entrance to the mill in small groups covering each other with missile weapons.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

"Do we charge?" asks Brae, looking at the warriors of the group.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 7, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Do we charge?" asks Brae, looking at the warriors of the group.




"Nay lad. let my trap spring on them, then when they come running out, then we charge. Or we could start picking them off from here. Take down quite a few since we have the high ground." says Braz patting his trusty crossbow and lining up a shot.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 7, 2009)

Alarion nods thoughtfully.  "Those of you with bows can give them a volley or two, to soften them up.  If they charge, Darius, Soulfetter, and I can return the favor."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 7, 2009)

Brae nods, drawing his crossbow and fitting a bolt into the track. He looks for a good place to take cover and sights his weapon in on one of the orcrats.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 7, 2009)

SoulFetter carefully lays his axe at his side and also readies his bow, knocking a thumb thick shaft to the string and sighting in.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 7, 2009)

OOC: How many of them are there?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2009)

OOC: Sorry gang, very busy just now. I hope to have time to consult with my co-DM and get things moving again in a couple of days.


----------



## Leif (Nov 10, 2009)

OOC:  Oh, boy!  A consultation with the Scotley One!  My favorite!   *ahem* Yes, yes, ahhh let's see what new sorts of  mayhem we can inflict upon these unsuspecting(?) constables.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

*OOC: No worries, Scotley! We'll be hear, waiting to slaughter some orcrats!*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

OOC: Slaughter them or feed them?  Hey Leif, post coming on the wiki tonight...


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

*OOC: If by feed them, you mean feed them to the worms, then yes, by all means! *


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

OOC: Toche!

Hey Leif, put that dragon a little closer to Rhun's character on the map please...


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2009)

OOC:  Gotcha covered, Homie!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 14, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: How many of them are there?



OOC: *cough* *cough*


----------



## Leif (Nov 14, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: *cough* *cough*



OOC: Perhaps a better question than,  'How many are there?' might be, 'How many do we see?"  Scotley, care to do the honors?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Hey Leif, put that dragon a little closer to Rhun's character on the map please...





*OOC: First beholders, now dragons? You are the great evil, Scotley.*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: *cough* *cough*




OOC: Sorry for the delay. I had not forgotten your question.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 14, 2009)

Before you there are just over a dozen armed Orcrats. They are hard to count the way they are moving about, but 15 is your best guess. A couple of leader types seem to be in the group. One who is doing a lot of shouting and wearing robes seems be in charge. There is also one warrior with a bastard sword who towers over the other orcs. He wears mail and holds the sword like he knows how to use it. Most of the rest clearly cowed by one or both of these two. With a final shout they all disappear into the mill. Moments later after some cries of pain and rage the come boiling back out like a swarm of angry hornets. This time there are only a dozen. They are clearly looking about for you now and no doubt will spot you soon. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Rhun (Nov 14, 2009)

*OOC: How far away are they?*


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: How far away are they?*




OOC: And I assume the leaders are still with them?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 14, 2009)

SoulFetter aims carefully at the Orcrat in robes, remembering clearly the worthiness of the Shaman in the machine works below. _Need to take him out first, if we can._

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit (1d20+7=23)
Damage (2d6+5=14)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 52/56     AC: 18   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +7   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +0

  BAB: 05       Grapple: 18

Mountain Rage: 2/2 (8/8 Rounds)

Weapon                        Attack    Damage      Critical
Great Axe (Lg)                 +12      3d6+10       20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +07      2d6+05       20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +06      1d8+05       20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11      1d6+06       20/x2
Empty Hand                     +10      1d3+05       20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 15, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: How far away are they?*



OOC: I believe Scotley already told us. 







Scotley said:


> They are perhaps 100' away and making for the entrance to the mill in small groups covering each other with missile weapons.



OOC: Do we need to roll initiative or just start posting actions?


----------



## Leif (Nov 15, 2009)

Initiative would be good, I suppose....  please roll init before you start swinging.

Big, Tough Warrior Orcrat w/ Sword init=18
Robe-Wearing Orcrat init=12
Grunt Orcrats init=7


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 15, 2009)

Tau's Initiative (1d20+8=17)


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 15, 2009)

Scotley said:


> They are clearly looking about for you now and no doubt will spot you soon.
> 
> OOC: Actions?




I assumed from this that we had a surprise round - they haven't seen us and we were called for actions.



Leif said:


> Initiative would be good, I suppose....  please roll init before you start swinging.
> 
> Big, Tough Warrior Orcrat w/ Sword init=18
> Robe-Wearing Orcrat init=12
> Grunt Orcrats init=7




Initiative (1d20+2=12) (Action for Surprise/1st Round - whichever applies - post 566)


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thea watched with mixed amusement and concern as the orcrats made the foray into the mill and back out again.  As they bustled around, she began to realize it was time to act...


OOC: Initiative for Thea 1d20+2= 4; roll Roll Lookup ; will wait to act until those with higher init rolls have gone to avoid the need for retcon.


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 15, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Initiative 18 (+5 mod, in case of tiebreak)

"Gentlemen, methinks this is  a good time to feather yon oafs!"  


Alarion holds ready to meet any charge from the foe.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: How far away are they?*




OOC: Roughly a 100' as mentioned previously. Of course it has been over a week real time since I mentioned this...


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

OOC: You have them surprised at this point, so you've got a standard action coming and then initiative. They will go at 18, 12 and 7. Keep in mind that the terrain is rather swampy, so it could take a little time to cover the distance. The leaders appear to have avoided the traps. 

Initiative so far...
Alarion 18
Orcrat swordsman 18 (Alarion is faster)
Orcrat in robes 12
Soulfetter 12
Orcrat Grunts 7
Thea 4


----------



## Scotley (Nov 16, 2009)

OOC: Here's a map. You came up from the bear's den under the tree. Feel free to adjust your placement slightly if this doesn't fit with where you think your character would be.


----------



## Lou (Nov 16, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 38/41*

"I'll provide covering fire from here." Raul will focus on the lesser orcrats with his crossbow, starting from right to left (orcrat#1 to start).

OOC: Is InvisibleCastle down? I get a server error message. Back up.
init: +3 = 20+3=23
atk on orcrat#1: d20+7=13+7=20
dmg: d8=4


----------



## Rhun (Nov 16, 2009)

Brae takes a moment to aim his crossbow at the orc wearing the robes, hoping that the lack of armor will be a benefit in choosing that particular target. Then he pulls the trigger, letting bolt fly.

*OOC: I concur, that invisible castle is down...

Initiative +0
Light Crossbow +4 (1d8/19-20)*


----------



## Fenris (Nov 17, 2009)

Braz lines up his shot on the big orcrat with the sword.

[sblock]
Surprise round.
1d20+13=26, 1d10+1d6+3=11

Init
1d20+4=9

Standard action: I'll wait and see what happens
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

*Another Battle at the Mill*

OOC:  I rolled for Brae, who hit with a 22 for 5hp damage to "Robey Orc";  Raul hit Orc #1 and hurt him, but didn't take him out.  Braz THUMPED the Orc Swordsman!  Soulfetter also hit the Robey Orc for 14hp damage.  And Thea used a spell against him for 5hp more. (But I'm telling you guys this out of order, ooops.  Except for Raul, that is.) (Funny that no one seems to be moving to close....)

Updated Init, still incomplete:
*Raul 23
Alarion 18
Ord Swordsman 18
Robed Orc 16
*Soulfetter 12
*Braz 9
*Brae 7
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4

*=already acted this round


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 17, 2009)

Mowgli said:


> SoulFetter aims carefully at the Orcrat in robes, remembering clearly the worthiness of the Shaman in the machine works below. _Need to take him out first, if we can._
> 
> Actions/Rolls
> To Hit (1d20+7=23)
> Damage (2d6+5=14)






Mowgli said:


> I assumed from this that we had a surprise round - they haven't seen us and we were called for actions.
> 
> 
> 
> Initiative (1d20+2=12) (*Action for Surprise/1st Round - whichever applies - post 566*)




Starting to feel like the Invisible Urgant here . . .


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thea knew she would have to wait until the situation evolved a bit further before she could put her few remaining spells to use.  Meanwhile, she took aim at the robed orc with her wand of missiles- it wouldn't hurt a lot, but it would hurt, and every little bit might count.

OOC: Wand of magic missiles against Robey, 1d4+1= 5; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 17, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Tau's Initiative (1d20+8=17)



OOC: Me Too! The wand that I got from earlier, is it an Ice Knife wand? Can I use it now or do I have to identify it first?


----------



## Leif (Nov 17, 2009)

OOC: Sorry 'bout that, Mowgli!  Don't startchyer whinin' tho! 

After being struck by Brae's attack, SoulFetter's attack, and Thea's spell, ol' Robey is looking like he's seen better days.  He's staggered, but not down, by a long shot!

OOC:  We're really going to get back to the initiative order next round!  Really.  Promise!


----------



## xedr (Nov 17, 2009)

Darius positions himself next to the smokehouse (Z12) as he watches the abortive attack on the windmill. Darius studies the actions of the swordsman and resolves to test his mettle one on one if the opportunity presents itself. As the others let the arrows fly, Darius belatedly takes aim on Robey and sends an arrow on its way. It strikes home, doing only 6 hp damage.

[sblock=OOC]
Init (1d20+2=7)
Arrows (-3 for distance) (1d20+5=21, 1d20+5=22, 1d20+5=7) Using only the first roll and correcting for a single attack this is 23 to hit. 
Damage (1d6+4=6, 1d6+4=5) Only the first roll is used. 

HP:57/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs) 9 arrows left
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 17, 2009)

xedr said:


> Darius positions himself next to the smokehouse (Z12) as he watches the abortive attack on the windmill. Darius studies the actions of the swordsman and resolves to test his mettle one on one if the opportunity presents itself. As the others let the arrows fly, Darius belatedly takes aim on Robey and lets 3 arrows fly. 2 of them strike home, doing a total of 11hp damage.
> 
> [sblock=OOC]
> Init (1d20+2=7)
> ...




OOC: The surprise round is only a standard action X, so you can't do a full round attack, unless this is the attack in the first full round with init?


----------



## xedr (Nov 17, 2009)

Fenris said:


> OOC: The surprise round is only a standard action X, so you can't do a full round attack, unless this is the attack in the first full round with init?




OK thanks. Previous post edited after 10 minutes trying to interpret the rule book.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Me Too! The wand that I got from earlier, is it an Ice Knife wand? Can I use it now or do I have to identify it first?





OOC: Fire at will!
[sblock]Actually, it is:
RAY OF ICE
Evocation [Cold]
Level: Sorcerer/wizard 2
Components: V, S, M
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
Effect: Ray
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: See text
Spell Resistance: Yes
_A cyan ray beams from your ﬁngertips. You shudder with cold as the ray leaves your hand._

You launch a ray of numbing cold at your enemy. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack with the ray to 
strike a target. If successful, the ray deals 1d6 points of cold damage per two caster levels (maximum 5d6). The 
target must also make a Reﬂex  save or be frozen to the ground with its feet encased in ice. A frozen creature 
cannot move, receives no Dexterity bonus to AC, and incurs a –2 penalty on attack rolls.
  A frozen creature can free itself with a DC 18 Strength check or by dealing 15 points of damage to the ice.
 Material Component: Ice or a vial of melted mountain snow.[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2009)

Could be, Fenris.  Could be...

I'll hush now.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 22, 2009)

OOC: Err Leif? Aren't we still in the surprise round? Or is this the next round/


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 22, 2009)

OOC: Leif? Hello! Can you hear me? I haven't gone ethereal again have I? Tau's initiative is 17 as I said earlier. I was waiting for an answer about the wand before acting. The range is too short so I'll try something else. 

Tau casts _Produce Flame_ and hurls a flame at the robed Orc, if he's still standing. If not then the Orc swordsman. Produce Flame (1d6+5=8)


----------



## Leif (Nov 22, 2009)

Yes, Kerlan, you are ethereal!   Sorry, I missed your question, what was it again?  Oh, yeah, wand range.  Since you've chosen to just cast a spell I guess it's all good?  And 'robey' is very much still standing.  Oh, yeah, and you can use the wand now, no 'mother may I' is required.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 22, 2009)

*OOC: So are we still in the surprise round?*


----------



## Scotley (Nov 22, 2009)

OOC: I believe Raul and Alarion were the only ones with actions due before the Orcrats get a turn in first full round. Do we have actions for the surprise round and round 1 from both of them? Has everyone else posted for the surprise round?


----------



## Helfdan (Nov 23, 2009)

OOC: For the surprise round, Alarion readied a standard action to attack the first foe who comes into range.  He plans to do so on round 1 as well, unless one of the others charges down, in which case he would join them.


----------



## Lou (Nov 23, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 38/41*



Leif said:


> OOC: (Funny that no one seems to be moving to close....)




OOC: We ran slowly through the mud once. Once was enough.

IC: Having hit with his first bolt, Raul reloads and fires again at the same orcrat (#1), hitting him square in the chest.

OOC: d20+7-2 (range)=15+7-2=20; damage d8=8


----------



## Leif (Nov 24, 2009)

Lou said:


> OOC: We ran slowly through the mud once. Once was enough.



OOC:  Wusses! Are you Constables or fishwives?


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2009)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Wusses! Are you Constables or fishwives?





OOC: Hey you were the ones who gave us the high ground tactical advantage. Why would we give it up?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 28, 2009)

Tau throws another flame at the robed one. This time enhancing it with one of his items. 

OOC: Produce Flame + Burning Veil (2d6+5=11)


----------



## Scotley (Nov 28, 2009)

Updated Init, still incomplete:
Raul 23
Alarion 18
Orc Swordsman 18
Tau 17
Robed Orc 16
Soulfetter 12
Braz 9
Brae 7
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4

Darius? 

Having hit with his first bolt, Raul reloads and fires again at the same orcrat (#1), hitting him square in the chest.

Alarion stands ready for the Orcrats.

They do begin a ragged charge, but can't cover the whole distance. 

Tau calls upon arcane power to engulf the robed orcrat in flames. 

He too moves forward, but only a little before calling upon his own magic raising one of his rods, he vanishes.

OOC: Okay we are in the middle of round 1, Soulfetter, Braz and Brae are up, still waiting on an initiative from Darius unless I missed it. I got a little overeager updating the map. The various lesser orcs should not have moved yet, but that's where they will be at end of the round.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2009)

Braz smiles as the orcrats begins to muck their way towards them. He aims carefully at the big sword carrying orc and lets two bolts fly at him with unerring accuracy. Both bolts slam home into the chest of the orc.

[sblock]
1d20+11=30, 1d10+1d6+3=7, 1d20+11=26, 1d10+1d6+3=15

Crit confirm on first roll
1d20+11=19, 1d10+1d6+3=17
Assuming a 19 hits:

Total of 39 points of damage, first bolt did 24 if that dropped him assume the second hits a random orc.


[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Nov 28, 2009)

SoulFetter's second arrow flies wide of the mark (1d20+7=16)  (aiming at Robed Orc).


----------



## KerlanRayne (Nov 29, 2009)

Scotley said:


> Tau calls upon arcane power to engulf the robed orcrat in flames.
> He too moves forward, but only a little before calling upon his own magic raising one of his rods, he vanishes.



OOC: So, Scotley. Where exactly was the spellcaster last seen? Which square?


----------



## Scotley (Nov 30, 2009)

kerlanrayne said:


> ooc: So, scotley. Where exactly was the spellcaster last seen? Which square?




ooc: K9


----------



## Lou (Nov 30, 2009)

xedr said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> Init (1d20+2=7)
> [/sblock]






Scotley said:


> Updated Init, still incomplete:
> 
> Darius?
> 
> OOC: Okay we are in the middle of round 1, Soulfetter, Braz and Brae are up, still waiting on an initiative from Darius unless I missed it.




OOC: You missed it....  I cut everything but the init stuff.


----------



## xedr (Dec 1, 2009)

Darius takes another step to Z12 and tries to pepper Orc2 full of arrows, doing 22 hp damage.

OOC:
My init is 7 (Thx Lou!).

Invisible Castle is down at the moment, so I tried a different roller. Not real comfortable with the interface, but it lets the action move forward:

    Darius Watson: Rolled 3d20 3d6 and got 13 18 19 6 2 2
 I've got +8 to hit, so that gives 21, 26, 27. Damage is +4 => 10, 6, 6.

HP:57/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs) 6 arrows left


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

"Cover me," says Brae, dropping his crossbow and moving to stand in the cover of the nearby tree, behind Alarion. Then he begins a prayer to Meda, asking her to provide her aid in the form of a mighty servant.


*AC21, Hit Points 50/50

5' step to AE9, cast Monster Summoning III, using Divine Metamagic: Extend to double the duration. Full round summoning time, so Celestial Bison to appear and act on Brae's initiative next round.

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly[/sblock]*


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 4, 2009)

Scotley said:


> ooc: K9



OOC: Um, did you just call me a dog?  

Tau tries to figure out what spell the Orc used. Spellcraft and Knowledge (Arcane) (1d20+14=16, 1d20+14=23)


----------



## Leif (Dec 4, 2009)

KerlanRayne said:


> Tau tries to figure out what spell the Orc used. Spellcraft and Knowledge (Arcane) (1d20+14=16, 1d20+14=23)



I respectfully leave this question for Scotley, because I can't find any spell that an Orcrat cast in recent memory.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 4, 2009)

Leif said:


> I respectfully leave this question for Scotley, because I can't find any spell that an Orcrat cast in recent memory.




OOC: I think he's referring to the disappearance of the robed Orcrat.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 5, 2009)

The rod used by the orcrat seems to have produced an invisibility effect not unlike the spell of the same name.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 14, 2009)

Raul 23
Alarion 18
Orc Swordsman 18
Tau 17
Robed Orc 16
Soulfetter 12
Braz 9
Brae 7
Darius 7
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4

SoulFetter's second arrow flies wide of the mark.

Braz's shooting is a bit more accurate as he buries to bolts into the onrushing warrior. The big guy keeps coming. 

"Cover me," says Brae, dropping his crossbow and moving to stand in the cover of the nearby tree, behind Alarion. Then he begins a prayer to Meda, asking her to provide her aid in the form of a mighty servant.

Darius must have been spending some time at the shooting range too. Darius takes another step to and tries to peppers an Orc full of arrows. It drops to the mud. 

The orcrats continue their slog and a couple toss javelins, but not too well and there are no hits. 

OOC: Thea, Raul and Alarion are up. Sorry for the delay, for some stupid reason I thought we were waiting on the players.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thea gave a worried glance towards where the shaman had been- that was going to be a problem, she knew.  But she couldn't do much about it now...  Instead she fired another bolt from her wand, trying to help Darius a bit.

OOC: Wand of Magic Missile at Orc 1; 1d4+1= 3 damage ; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Lou (Dec 15, 2009)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 38/41*

OOC:  Orc#1 took 12 damage (4+8) from two bolts and is still up?  Attack #1 if standing, if not, then #3 is right there.

IC:  Raul reloads and fires his light crossbow once again, hitting again.

OOC: d20+7=12+7=19; Damage: d8=5


----------



## Leif (Dec 15, 2009)

Lou, do you really think these are wussy orcs?


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 16, 2009)

Alarion continues to hols steady, shield high, waiting for the orcs to come into melee.  

[sblock=OOC]Readied action to attack closest orc.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Dec 16, 2009)

Braz calmly levels his crossbow and fires another pair of bolts at the orc swordman.

[sblock]
1d20+11=16, 1d10+1d6+3=12, 1d20+11=31, 1d10+1d6+3=8

Possible crit!
1d20+11=26, 1d10=6
yes

So if the 16 hit, 26 damage, if not 14 points.
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Dec 19, 2009)

Tau watches carefully as the robed Orc disappears. "Drak!" he yells angrily. "Let's see if I can bring him back." He begins a short chant and a burst of violet appears where the orc last stood. 

OOC: Tau casts Faerie Fire in a 5' spread centered at the corner shared by K-9 and L-10.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 21, 2009)

Alarion 18 (action pending)
Orc Swordsman 18
Tau 17 (action posted)
Robed Orc 16
Soulfetter 12
Braz 9 (action posted)
Brae 7
Darius 7
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4

Raul 23

Thea gave a worried glance towards where the shaman had been- that was going to be a problem, she knew. But she couldn't do much about it now... Instead she fired another bolt from her wand, trying to help Darius a bit. The orcrat doesn't fall, but he looks distinctly like he would rather be somewhere else.

Raul reloads and fires his light crossbow once again, hitting again. His target is bloody, but unbowed. 

The Orc Swordsman, blade swinging, charges Alarion who is ready to meet him...

OOC: Alarion you are up.


----------



## xedr (Dec 21, 2009)

Darius sends another 3 arrows winging at the orcs, doing 6, 8, and 9 hp damage respectively. (Targets in order of preference: Orc1, Orc3, Orc7). He bites back his usual taunting, hoping to surprise and flank the group charging by on the other side of the smokehouse.  

[sblock=OOC Darius Watson: Rolled 3d20 3d6 and got 13 15 15 2 4 5 To hit rolls are +8 => 21 23 23. Damage rolls are +4 => 6 8 9 [/sblock] 

HP:57/58 AC:17(+1 against designated opp; +3 against orcs) 3 arrows left


----------



## Helfdan (Dec 22, 2009)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight-turned constable roars a battlecry as he meets the charging orc with a fierce overhead swing of his broadsword!
[sblock=OOC]
Attacking with PA -3/+3
23 to hit, 14 damage
Free action to declare the orc swordsorc target of Shield defense: AC 22 against him[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 24, 2009)

Soulfetter 12
Braz 9 (action posted)
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)
Darius 7 (action posted)
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4

Raul 23
Alarion 18 
Orc Swordsman 18
Tau 17 
Robed Orc 16

The knight-turned constable roars a battlecry as he meets the charging orc with a fierce overhead swing of his broadsword! The orc warrior somehow remains on his feet, but he is sorely wounded. 

The orc swings his bastard sword in a high arc and Alarion sees that the blade crackles with magical energy an instant before the steel strikes him. (13 total damage including 4 electrical)

Tau watches carefully as the robed Orc disappears. "Drak!" he yells angrily. "Let's see if I can bring him back." He begins a short chant and a burst of violet appears where the orc last stood. Sure enough the the robed orc is outlined just steps from where you last saw him. However, the victory is short lived as the orc moves northeast and vanishes between the silo and the house. 

OOC: Soulfetter is up...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Dec 24, 2009)

His intention to pincushion the robed orc frustrated, SoulFetter quickly shifts his aim to the closest foe. The four foot long, thumb thick shaft flies true, sinking deeply into the orc's gut.

[sblock=Die Rolls]Target: Orc W10.

To Hit (1d20+7=26)
Damage (2d6+5=14)[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 26, 2009)

OOC: Just waiting for Brae and his new Bison Buddy...


----------



## Rhun (Dec 28, 2009)

His spell cast, Brae steps forward and strikes at the orc swordman with his quarterstaff, hoping to keep the warrior occupied so that Alarion can put him down.

Meanwhile, a cloud of silver and white mist coalesces into the form of a mighty bison. Its snow-white hide and silvery hoofs and horns betray its celestial nature as it stamps its foot and charges toward the group of orcs hiding near the smokehouse. 


*AC21, Hit Points 50/50

5' step to AE10, quarterstaff vrs Orc Swordsman: 19 Attack for 6 damage

Bison appears in AD12, charge action + smite evil versus Orc 4: 30 Attack (Threat) for 21 Damage. Confirm Critical 26 for an additional 18 damage. 39 Total Damage.

Summon Monster III, round 1 of 12

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly[/sblock]*

[sblock=Celestial Bison]Size/Type: Large Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13
Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Full Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil 1/day (+5 damage)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid, cold & electricity 5, spell resistance 10
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5
Feats: Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 2, 2010)

Thea 4

Raul 23
Alarion 18
Orc Swordsman 18
Tau 17
Robed Orc 16
Soulfetter 12
Braz 9 
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)
Darius 7 
Orc Grunts 7

His intention to pincushion the robed orc frustrated, SoulFetter quickly shifts his aim to the closest foe. The four foot long, thumb thick shaft flies true, sinking deeply into the orc's gut. The Orc sort of curls up around the over-sized missile and falls. 

His spell cast, Brae steps forward and strikes at the orc swordman with his quarterstaff, hoping to keep the warrior occupied so that Alarion can put him down. The blow is well aimed and clips the warrior's shoulder. 

Meanwhile, a cloud of silver and white mist coalesces into the form of a mighty bison. Its snow-white hide and silvery hoofs and horns betray its celestial nature as it stamps its foot and charges toward the group of orcs hiding near the smokehouse.

Braz calmly levels his crossbow and fires another pair of bolts at the orc swordman. The cool marksmanship is enough to finish off the warrior. He tumbles to the ground still clutching his powerful blade. 

Darius sends another 3 arrows winging at the orcs and leaving one badly (3) badly wounded. He bites back his usual taunting, hoping to surprise and flank the group charging by on the other side of the smokehouse.

The remaining orcs continue to charge forward. A large female orcrat who is unusually large and fierce looking charges Darius and swings a brutal meat cleaver in a powerful overhand strike no doubt practiced butchering animals for the orc dinner table. The wound isn't serious (6 damage) but Darius feels a terrible drain of his life force. The Orcrat also pales suffering from the magic as well. 

[sblock=Darius]You take two negative levels.

A creature takes the following penalties for *each* negative level it has gained: 

•-1 on all skill checks and ability checks.
•-1 on attack rolls and saving throws.
•-5 hit points.
•-1 effective level (whenever the creature’s level is used in a die roll or calculation, reduce it by one for each negative level).
•If the victim casts spells, she loses access to one spell as if she had cast her highest-level, currently available spell. (If she has more than one spell at her highest level, she chooses which she loses.) In addition, when she next prepares spells or regains spell slots, she gets one less spell slot at her highest spell level.
Negative levels remain until 24 hours have passed or until they are removed with a spell, such as restoration. If a negative level is not removed before 24 hours have passed, the affected creature must attempt a Fortitude save (DC 10 + ½ draining creature’s racial HD + draining creature’s Cha modifier; the exact DC is given in the creature’s descriptive text). On a success, the negative level goes away with no harm to the creature. On a failure, the negative level goes away, but the creature’s level is also reduced by one. A separate saving throw is required for each negative level. 
[/sblock]

None of the other orcs manages to land a blow. 

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 3, 2010)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion slashes at the other orc threatening him, but the squirrelly villain dodges.  

[sblock=OOC]
Full attack
10 to hit, 8 damage
6 to hit
switch his shield defense to orc 6[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thea gave one more glance towards the building that was sheltering the orc shaman, but she wasn't about to charge over there by herself.  Instead she stepped forward a pace and used her wand to fire an arcane dart at one of the advancing orcs.

OOC: 5-foot step tp AD 6, use Wand of Magic Missile at Orc 10; 1d4+1= 2 damage; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Lou (Jan 3, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier AC19 39/42 HP*

Raul, seeing an opponent almost at the group, lets his crossbow hang.  Making a step towards the nearest orc, he pummels it with an empty-handed flurry of blows.

OOC:  5 ft step to AC8, attack: 2*20+5=20 & 17; Damage: 2 & 3


----------



## Scotley (Jan 4, 2010)

Tau 17
Robed Orc 16
Soulfetter 12
Braz 9
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)
Darius 7
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4

Raul 23
Alarion 18
Orc Swordsman 18

Thea gave one more glance towards the building that was sheltering the orc shaman, but she wasn't about to charge over there by herself. Instead she stepped forward a pace and used her wand to fire an arcane dart at one of the advancing orcs. The missile flies startlingly close to the noses of some of her fellow Constables before striking the target squarely. While the orcrat isn't badly wounded, he looks like he'd rather be somewhere else. 

Raul, seeing an opponent almost at the group, lets his crossbow hang. Making a step towards the nearest orc, he pummels it with an empty-handed flurry of blows. 

Alarion slashes at the other orc threatening him, but the squirrelly villain dodges.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 4, 2010)

Seeing that the others had the nearby orcs in hand, Tau decides to help out another. He hurls another flame at the enemy standing before Braz. 

OOC: Produce Flame for touch attack on Orc #5 at AE-12. Hurl Flames at Orc #5 (1d20+5=12, 1d6+5=10) Does it hit?


----------



## Fenris (Jan 5, 2010)

Now that the large swordsman was down, Braz turned his attention to the orc that had foolishly ran up to engage him. _"You've got offal for brains for this stunt moron"_ he says in orcish. Braz steps back and fires his crossbow at point blank range.

[sblock]

Five foot step back then firing at orc 5
1d20+11=26, 1d10+1d6+4=15, 1d20+11=13, 1d10+1d6+4=11

First hits for 15 points.

[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2010)

Soulfetter 12
Braz 9 (action posted)
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)
Darius 7
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4

Raul 23
Alarion 18
Tau 17
Robed Orc 16

Seeing that the others had the nearby orcs in hand, Tau decides to help out another. He hurls another flame at the enemy standing before Braz. His shot is just barely good enough to hit the orcrat who cries out and bats comically at his burning tail. 

Suddenly, it begins to pour down rain in an area that extends from Thea to the edge of the large stone house and beyond. Then there is a sharp cracking sound as a line of ice forms in the swampy ground from the rear corner of the house to Tau, he, Soulfetter and Brae all feel the chill (cold damage (2d6=5) Reflex Save DC14 for half). In the aftermath of these strange events the robed orc appears at the corner of the house still wreathed in fairy fire. 

An upstairs window bangs open and three pink fletched arrows (1d20+11,1d20+11,1d20+6=[17, 11], [11, 11], [16, 6]) come streaking forth to strike Alarion, Thea and Soulfetter (1d8+9, 1d8+9, 1d8+5=[2, 9], [6, 9], [3, 5]) respectively.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 9, 2010)

Soulfetter leaps nimbly out of the ice, feeling the cold but avoiding loss of a toe to frostbite. His keen eyes quickly search out the robed orc again and he snaps off a shot; once again his bolt flies true - he strikes the orc in the shoulder.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]To Hit (1d20+7=23) (Actually may not hit due to orcs +4 AC from Cover)
Damage (2d6+5=11)[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 46/56     AC: 18   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +7   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +0

  BAB: 05       Grapple: 18

Mountain Rage: 2/2 (8/8 Rounds)

Weapon                        Attack    Damage      Critical
Great Axe (Lg)                 +12      3d6+10       20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +07      2d6+05       20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +06      1d8+05       20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11      1d6+06       20/x2
Empty Hand                     +10      1d3+05       20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 9, 2010)

OOC: is the orc in front of braz who caught fire still alive? Because I want to kill that pink arrowed archer


----------



## Scotley (Jan 9, 2010)

Fenris said:


> OOC: is the orc in front of braz who caught fire still alive? Because I want to kill that pink arrowed archer




You've posted for this round and your shot will drop you foe. So next round we can have some gritty archer on archer action...

OOC: Brae, his new pet and Darius are up...


----------



## Rhun (Jan 9, 2010)

Brae ignores the fierce chill, and tries to smite the nearby orc with his staff. Unfortunately, his aim is off, and the orc easily avoids the strike.

The summoned bison wheels about, looking for a target, and siting the nearby orc it lowers its head and slams its horns into the foe!


*AC21, Hit Points 45/50

Reflex Save vrs DC14 10 (failed)
Quarterstaff vrs Orc 6: 9 Attack

Celestial Bison Gore versus Orc 9: 24 Attack for 14 Damage. 

Summon Monster III, round 2 of 12

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly[/sblock]*

[sblock=Celestial Bison]Size/Type: Large Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13
Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Full Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil 1/day (+5 damage)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid, cold & electricity 5, spell resistance 10
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5
Feats: Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 10, 2010)

Even though Tau's back was turned while fighting a foe, he still felt the "cold shoulder" from the spellcaster. Unable to avoid it, Tau feels the pain. 

Reflex Save (1d20+5=12)
[SBLOCK=Tau's Current Status]Location: AF-10
HP: 28/33
AC: 18, FF: 16, Touch: 12 [+2 vs Ranged]
F/R/W: +7/+5/+7

*Memorized Wizard Spells* (Caster Level: 5)
0th (DC 15): Launch Bolt, Launch Bolt, Prestidigitation, (Caltrops), (Acid Splash), (Acid Splash)
1st (DC 16): Shield, Fist of Stone, Nerveskitter, (Mage Armor), (Blockade), (Wall of Smoke)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, (Glitterdust), (Web), (Cloud of Bewilderment)

*Memorized Archivist Spells* (Caster Level: 5)
0th (DC 15): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Cure Minor Wounds
1st (DC 16): Produce Flame, Entangle, Shield of Faith, Faerie Fire
2nd (DC 17): Cure Moderate Wounds, Spiritual Weapon, Flame Blade[/SBLOCK]


----------



## xedr (Jan 11, 2010)

Darius feels the bite of an axe from behind and the horror of a drain on his life force. Darius spins to confront his foe. He screams "EVIL!" in outrage and horror and attacks the orc bitch fiercely with his bastard sword, rolling a 17&18 doing 16&14hp damage respectively. 

[sblock=ooc] 2-handed swings, PA2, -2 to hit:
1d20+6=17, 1d20+1=18
1d10+10=16, 1d10+10=14
[/sblock]HP:41/48(58) AC:17(+1 dsgn opp; +3 against orcs) 3 arrows left 
-2 levels. 
[sblock=notes]A creature takes the following penalties for each negative level it has gained:
•-1 on all skill checks and ability checks.
•-1 on attack rolls and saving throws.
•-5 hit points.
•-1 effective level (whenever the creature’s level is used in a die roll or calculation, reduce it by one for each negative level).
•If the victim casts spells [censored]
Negative levels remain until 24 hours have passed or until they are removed with a spell, such as restoration. If a negative level is not removed before 24 hours have passed, the affected creature must attempt a Fortitude save (DC 10 + ½ draining creature’s racial HD + draining creature’s Cha modifier; the exact DC is given in the creature’s descriptive text). On a success, the negative level goes away with no harm to the creature. On a failure, the negative level goes away, but the creature’s level is also reduced by one. A separate saving throw is required for each negative level.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 16, 2010)

Thea 4

Raul 23
Alarion 18
Tau 17
Robed Orc 16
Soulfetter 12
Braz 9 
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)
Darius 7
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4

Soulfetter leaps nimbly out of the ice, feeling the cold but avoiding loss of a toe to frostbite. His keen eyes quickly search out the robed orc again and he snaps off a shot; once again his bolt flies true - he strikes the orc in the shoulder. The villian grunts with pain and staggers, but remains on his feet a murderous look in his eye.

Now that the large swordsman was down, Braz turned his attention to the orc that had foolishly ran up to engage him. "You've got offal for brains for this stunt moron" he says in orcish. Braz steps back and fires his crossbow at point blank range. The orc vainly tries to respond to the attack, but his footing in the mud is poor and his swing is wide. The bolt takes him the neck and he wheels about and falls on his face. 

Brae ignores the fierce chill, and tries to smite the nearby orc with his staff. Unfortunately, his aim is off, and the orc easily avoids the strike.

The summoned bison wheels about, looking for a target, and siting the nearby orc it lowers its head and slams its horns into the foe! The orc crumples. 

Darius feels the bite of an axe from behind and the horror of a drain on his life force. Darius spins to confront his foe. He screams "EVIL!" in outrage and horror and attacks the orc bitch fiercely with his bastard sword. She takes a pair of grievous wounds, but somehow the big fat orc woman survives if only just. She growls at Darius and raises her cleaver and hacks him savagely (9 damage). The dark magic of the cleaver drains Darius again (two more negative levels), but the savage orc woman is also victim to the power. The savage light leaves her eyes, she spits blood on Darius' chest and then falls at his feet. 

Two more orcs charge one swinging at the dwarven archer, the other aiming for Tau, but neither manages to hit. The other orcs attack as well, but only Brae is marked and then only by a glancing blow (3 damage). 

OOC: Thea, Raul, Alarion and Tau are up...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Thea gritted her teeth to keep from shrieking in pain- the arrow had punched deeply into her shoulder, and it stayed lodged there.  Every move generated another spike of agony, but she couldn't just stand there- and she certainly could NOT fall.  She raised her wand and fired off another dart at the orc caster- then she nimbly scrambled behind the trunk of the massive tree, taking cover against that archer...

OOC: Another Magic Missile shot against the caster, then duck behind the tree so that she has cover (actually behind the solid trunk of the tree if possible, not just the concealment of the foliage).  Can not take another hit like that...  Magic Missile 1d4+1= 3 HP; roll Roll Lookup


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 18, 2010)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Seeing the dwarven arbalester sorely beset, the knight from Tovarre moves closer to Braz, and strikes fiercely at one of the orcs attacking him.  

[sblock]
Free Action: move 5' southeast to AE10
Full attack vs. orc 10 with power attack -2
First Attack:  attack 28, damage 9
grrrr... doubt a 12 confirms the crit...
Second attack:  21 to hit, 12 damage t

so that's (probably) 21 points of damage to orc 10.  If he falls, please roll a cleave attack vs. orc 6 (+9 to hit, 1d8+6 damage)

Will leave shield defense bonus on orc 6[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jan 18, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier AC19 39/41 HP*

Raul again strikes out at the orcrat in front of him, his first swing missing, but hitting with the second of his flurry of blows.

OOC: attack: 2*20+5=10 & 18; Damage: 8 & 6


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2010)

OOC: Just waiting on Tau...


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 19, 2010)

OOC: Depending on which orcs are alive Tau will attack targets in this order Orc 10, Orc 6, Orc 3. 

Produce Flame (1d20+5=12, 1d6+5=7)


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2010)

Soulfetter 12
Braz 9
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)
Darius 7
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4
Raul 23
Alarion 18
Tau 17
Archer Orc 16
Robed Orc 16


Thea gritted her teeth to keep from shrieking in pain- the arrow had punched deeply into her shoulder, and it stayed lodged there. Every move generated another spike of agony, but she couldn't just stand there- and she certainly could NOT fall. She raised her wand and fired off another dart at the orc caster- then she nimbly scrambled behind the trunk of the massive tree, taking cover against that archer.

Raul again strikes out at the orcrat in front of him, his first swing missing, but hitting with the second of his flurry of blows. One hit proves to be enough as the orcrat rocks back from the blow and falls flat on his back.

Seeing the dwarven arbalester sorely beset, the knight from Tovarre moves closer to Braz, and strikes fiercely at one of the orcs attacking him. The blade leaves the dead orcrats neck in an arc (1d20+9=26) that cleaves into the chest (1d8+6=7) of the other Orcrat (6). 

Somehow the Orcrat (6) survives, but only for an instant as Tau emolates it with a blast of flame. 

More arrows (1d20+11=21, 1d20+11=17, 1d20+6=22) come whistling down from the window. This time Raul and Soulfetter are stuck (1d8+9=17, 1d8+5=7) while a third impales the tree.   

Another line of ice freezes in the mud from the Robbed orc leading past Raul, Soulfetter, Brae, Alarion, Tau and Braz this time (Cold Damage (2d6=7) Reflex Save DC14 for half). 

A powerful wind begins to blow across your group from the northeast. The tree begins to sway ominously and branches are ripped off it. There is a spray of water from the muck between you and the Robbed Orc. The wind is so fierce that you can't move forward against it, ranged attacks are impossible and you can barely hear over the noise of it (listen at -8).


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2010)

The mighty Gol-Kaa Barbarian drops his bow and launches himself through the wind toward the cause of his torment. He leaps the last 20 feet, crashing into the hapless robed orc and bringing them both to the ground.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Reflex Save (1d20+3=4)

Double Move to W1, Jump Check (1d20+14=25)

Not sure if this is actually doable under RAW, but I thought it would look cool as hell and be particularly Barbarian-like. If not, just place him adjacent to the Robed Orc and we'll take it from there .[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 19, 2010)

*[the silent DM speaks]*

It is a very cool idea.  However, we need more than just a jump check for your leap to bring the orcrat down.  Add a successful To-Hit for the unarmed strike, and I see no reason why it will not work as intended.  [Thoughts, Scotley?]

[Alternatively, you can to the move as stated, winding up adjacent to the foe.  In which case, I'm going to ask for an Intimidate check.  More thoughts, Scotley?]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 19, 2010)

Leif said:


> It is a very cool idea.  However, we need more than just a jump check for your leap to bring the orcrat down.  Add a successful To-Hit for the unarmed strike, and I see no reason why it will not work as intended.  [Thoughts, Scotley?]
> 
> [Alternatively, you can to the move as stated, winding up adjacent to the foe.  In which case, I'm going to ask for an Intimidate check.  More thoughts, Scotley?]




OOC:

He likely can't get the attack as he had to double move to get there, but just in case you make an exception (since it's actually only 10' - 15' over a single move), I rolled TH (1d20+10=25) (Touch Attack). If it's allowed, the follow up Grapple Check is (1d20+18=36).

If that won't work, his Intimidate (1d20+4=7) check SHT, but there it is . . .  What can I say, SoulFetter's a big teddy bear at heart .


----------



## Rhun (Jan 19, 2010)

*OOC: Let me know when it is Brae's turn again...I'm sort of losing track of the initiative in this melee.*


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> OOC:
> 
> He likely can't get the attack as he had to double move to get there, but just in case you make an exception (since it's actually only 10' - 15' over a single move), I rolled TH (1d20+10=25) (Touch Attack). If it's allowed, the follow up Grapple Check is (1d20+18=36).
> 
> If that won't work, his Intimidate (1d20+4=7) check SHT, but there it is . . .  What can I say, SoulFetter's a big teddy bear at heart .



OOC: Well, if it's up to me (and it kinda is, isn't it?) my ruling is that you make the leap next to the orcrat, but he gets a free shot at you.  Then your grapple takes place next round.  Cool with you?  Scotley?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jan 20, 2010)

Tau is struck by the ice and almost gets frostbite. He shakes off the ice and tries to ignore the pain. 
Reflex Save (DC 14) (1d20+5=7)

OOC: Can't Soulfetter just grapple the Robed Orc as part of a charge?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC: Well, if it's up to me (and it kinda is, isn't it?) my ruling is that you make the leap next to the orcrat, but he gets a free shot at you.  Then your grapple takes place next round.  Cool with you?  Scotley?




Moving into a threatened square doesn't provoke an AoO.



KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Can't Soulfetter just grapple the Robed Orc as part of a charge?




Duh . . . Problem solved! With this option, SoulFetter's AC is 16 (until his next turn) and the TH roll (vs. Touch AC) is 27. Follow up Grapple check is still 36 (To be opposed by Robed Orc's grapple check). Grapple Damage (1d3+5=8)

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 32/56     AC: 18   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +7   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +0

  BAB: 05       Grapple: 18

Mountain Rage: 2/2 (8/8 Rounds)

Weapon                        Attack    Damage      Critical
Great Axe (Lg)                 +12      3d6+10       20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +07      2d6+05       20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +06      1d8+05       20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11      1d6+06       20/x2
Empty Hand                     +10      1d3+05       20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jan 20, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> Moving into a threatened square doesn't provoke an AoO.



No it doesn't, but moving out of the threatened square into the orcrat's square does.  Remember, you can't grapple from five feet away.


Mowgli said:


> Duh . . . Problem solved! With this option, SoulFetter's AC is 16 (until his next turn) and the TH roll (vs. Touch AC) is 27. Follow up Grapple check is still 36 (To be opposed by Robed Orc's grapple check). Grapple Damage (1d3+5=8)



Works for me


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jan 20, 2010)

Leif said:


> No it doesn't, but moving out of the threatened square into the orcrat's square does.  Remember, you can't grapple from five feet away.




W/ _Improved Grapple_, the melée touch attack (made from the threatening square) does not draw AoO. Once that succeeds you move into opponents space, drawing AoO from _other_ opponents (not the target of the grapple). No one besides his target threatens any adjacent squares.


----------



## Helfdan (Jan 21, 2010)

Ref save 7


----------



## Leif (Jan 21, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> W/ _Improved Grapple_, the melée touch attack (made from the threatening square) does not draw AoO. Once that succeeds you move into opponents space, drawing AoO from _other_ opponents (not the target of the grapple). No one besides his target threatens any adjacent squares.



Ok, Ok, do it your own way, I'm only a DM here, what do I know?  Just do  what you want, inflict however many hundreds of points of damage as you wish, and let's move on please.  Sheesh, I fully intended to have left this conversation in the dust yesterday, please don't stretch it out any longer.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 23, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Let me know when it is Brae's turn again...I'm sort of losing track of the initiative in this melee.*




OOC: Now's good. Braz, Darius and the Bison are up too.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 24, 2010)

OOC: Ref save 1d20+11=23 for NO damage (evasion)

Braz pulls out his dwarven axe and chops at the remaining orc in front to him.

1d20+6=24, 1d10=8


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2010)

OOC: Da** slippery little Dwarves!


----------



## Lou (Jan 25, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier AC19 22/41 HP*

OOC:  Raul took 17 from the arrow, so down to 22

OOC: Reflex DC14 = d20+8=16+8=24 + EVASION for no damage


----------



## xedr (Jan 26, 2010)

OOC: Is Darius in the group being affected by wind? And when you say its blowing from the northeast, does that mean we can move northwest toward the robed orc? Finally, how many rounds would it take if Darius were to run around the south and west sides of the house to square P1?


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2010)

Brae again ignores the effects of the cold, and focuses on the robed orc. The cleric begins chanting the words to a spell that will silence their foe.

Meanwhile, the summoned bison wheels about again, and charges around the smokehouse, hooves beating the ground with a fierce cadence. It lowers its horns and it rushes toward the robed orc.


*AC21, Hit Points 38/50

Reflex Save vrs DC14 04 (failed)
Silence vrs Robed Orc, DC16 Will Save Required

Celestial Bison - CHARGE action; move to W1, Gore versus Robed Orc: 18 Attack for 10 Damage. 

Summon Monster III, round 3 of 12

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly[/sblock]*

[sblock=Celestial Bison]Size/Type: Large Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13
Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Full Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil 1/day (+5 damage)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid, cold & electricity 5, spell resistance 10
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5
Feats: Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2010)

xedr said:


> OOC: Is Darius in the group being affected by wind? And when you say its blowing from the northeast, does that mean we can move northwest toward the robed orc? Finally, how many rounds would it take if Darius were to run around the south and west sides of the house to square P1?




The wind is in fact coming from the Robed Orc's rod in a cone shape. So you can't go directly at him unless you are size large or can pass yourself off as large like Soulfetter. It is possible to run along the side of the building and avoid the worst of the wind. It looks like it would take more than a double move so you can't attack until next round. You can run at 4x your move, so Darius could make an end run all the way around in 3 rounds or go through the house in two rounds assuming you aren't stopped by locked doors or hazards.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 30, 2010)

Darius 7
Orc Grunts 7
Thea 4
Raul 23
Alarion 18
Tau 17
Archer Orc 16
Robed Orc 16
Soulfetter 12
Braz 9
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)

The mighty Gol-Kaa Barbarian drops his bow and launches himself through the wind toward the cause of his torment. He leaps the last 20 feet, crashing into the hapless robed orc and bringing them both to the ground.

Braz pulls out his dwarven axe and chops down the remaining orc in front to him like a sapling leaving only the Robed Orc and the archer in the fight.

Brae manages to cast a spell despite the howling wind and suddenly Soulfetter and the Robed Orc are wrestling in silence. The bison charges up oblivious to the wind and manages to gore the Robed Orc, but only with a glancing blow at it tries to avoid Soulfetter's flailing limbs. 

Darius stares at the scene considering his action...

OOC: Darius is up.


----------



## xedr (Jan 31, 2010)

Darius sprints for the front door of the house, planning to crash in and find, corner, and kill the gay orc archer as quickly as possible. Darius figures a noisy approach will take the archer's attention off of his compatriots, so he doesn't pussy foot around.   

HP:31/38(58) AC:17(+1 dsgnated opp; +3 against orcs) 3 arrows left 
-4 levels. [sblock=notes]A creature takes the following penalties for each negative level it has gained:
•-1 on all skill checks and ability checks.
•-1 on attack rolls and saving throws.
•-5 hit points.
•-1 effective level (whenever the creature’s level is used in a die roll or calculation, reduce it by one for each negative level).
•If the victim casts spells [censored]
Negative levels remain until 24 hours have passed or until they are removed with a spell, such as restoration. If a negative level is not removed before 24 hours have passed, the affected creature must attempt a Fortitude save (DC 10 + ½ draining creature’s racial HD + draining creature’s Cha modifier; the exact DC is given in the creature’s descriptive text). On a success, the negative level goes away with no harm to the creature. On a failure, the negative level goes away, but the creature’s level is also reduced by one. A separate saving throw is required for each negative level.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2010)

xedr said:


> Note however, that if he happens to see the archer while passing through the house, Darius will stop and engage the archer.




OOC: Darius knows the Archer is on the upper floor. There is a staircase...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2010)

Orc Grunts
Thea 4
Raul 23
Alarion 18
Tau 17
Archer Orc 16
Robed Orc 16
Soulfetter 12
Braz 9
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)
Darius 7

OOC: Guess we are fresh out of Orc Grunts so Thea, Raul Alarion and Tau are up...


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 1, 2010)

[sblock=Scotley]Morning, Scotley! You forgot to plant SoulFetter on top of the Robed Orc in the map . . . [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 1, 2010)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

Alarion sprints, as best as he can in his armor to the southern door of the building in which the archer shelters.  

[sblock=OOC]
Run action to the door on U9  [/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 1, 2010)

For the moment, Thea was not inclined to take any unnecessary risks- another shot from that pesky archer could be very painful.  Still hiding behind the tree (or what was left of it), she rummaged through her haversack until she found a healing potion...

OOC: Staying behind the solid trunk of the tree for cover.  Find and drink a Potion of Cure Light Wounds (CL 1; 1d8+1 HP= 4; roll Roll Lookup )


----------



## Lou (Feb 2, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier AC19 22/41 HP*

Raul runs after Darius and follows the armored swordsman into the house.

OOC:  With his faster footspeed, the unarmored Raul will wait for the heavily armored Darius to hit the door and enter the house first.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Scotley]Morning, Scotley! You forgot to plant SoulFetter on top of the Robed Orc in the map . . . [/sblock]




[sblock=Mowgli]Nope, he's up there in V1. Had to make him kinda small to get a fit. I just forgot to dig him up in AD8.[/sblock]

OOC: Corrected map.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 2, 2010)

OOC: _Produce Flame_ is not a missile weapon, but it is a ranged attack. Would it be prevented by the wind? If it doesn't, then Tau will attack the archer with it. If it doesn't work, then Tau will heal himself. I will roll either way once I know which one.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 3, 2010)

Braz heads out at a dead run for the door into the building. 

OOC: Put me as close to the door as I can get.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 4, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: _Produce Flame_ is not a missile weapon, but it is a ranged attack. Would it be prevented by the wind? If it doesn't, then Tau will attack the archer with it. If it doesn't work, then Tau will heal himself. I will roll either way once I know which one.




OOC: I'll let produce flame work, but you'll need to make a concentration check as if casting in a storm.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 5, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: I'll let produce flame work, but you'll need to make a concentration check as if casting in a storm.



OOC: I already cast the spell and have been using it for the past few rounds, so I don't think I need it but here it is. Concentration Check DC 15 (1d20+12=25). I think I passed. 

Produce Flame (1d20+5=14, 1d6+5=6)


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2010)

OOC: This is the only round Tau has been casting in a high wind with flying water and mud, thus the check. Brae had to make one too. You did indeed roll high enough.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 6, 2010)

Soulfetter 12
Braz 9
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)
Darius 7
Thea 4
Raul 23
Alarion 18
Tau 17
Archer Orc 16
Robed Orc 16

For the moment, Thea was not inclined to take any unnecessary risks- another shot from that pesky archer could be very painful. Still hiding behind the tree (or what was left of it), she rummaged through her haversack until she found a healing potion.

Raul runs after Darius and follows the armored swordsman into the house. 

Alarion sprints, as best as he can in his armor to the southern door of the building in which the archer shelters.

Tau lobs a ball of flame up into the open window with the archer. He can be seen batting at the flames on his arms. (8 damage, rolls by the dm's to move things along)  

The orc archer in the ranger casts some sort of spell on himself. 

OOC: Successful DC12 spell craft check. [sblock]Bears Endurance. Likely a ranger spell. [/sblock]

The howling wind ceases as quickly as it began.

Soulfetter feels the robed orc squirm and get one the rods pointed at his stomach. A stream of painful tiny blows begins is as dozens of gems shoot forth from the rod to strike the Gol-Kaa (twenty damage) at point blank range very nearly lifting the big barbarian into the air. 

OOC: Everybody's up...


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 6, 2010)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Be wary, gentlemen!  He'll be waiting for us!" 
Alarion moves up the stairs, his shield at the ready to face the archer.  

[sblock=OOC]
Double move (a total of 8 squares) towards the stairs and up them.  As soon as he sees the orc, apply shield defense vs. him.  [/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Feb 7, 2010)

Darius sheathes his sword long enough to take the stairs at a full run, his hands grasping at the banisters for balance and to pull himself along as fast as he can climb. [sblock=roll]this seemed like something I should roll, but I've got no clue how to roll it. I just went with a "climb" skill check of average difficulty - need to score 10 to do it successfully. Rolled 10 on a d20, but added 10 for skill & subtracted 4 for negative level penalty to get 16. (1d20+6=16)[/sblock] At the top he pauses long enough to draw his sword and get his bearings before closing on the archer as quickly as he can. Darius is concerned that the archer may attempt to escape and he stays alert for such a possibility. 

HP:31/38(58) AC:17(+1 dsgnated opp; +3 against orcs) 3 arrows left
-4 levels. [sblock=notes]A creature takes the following penalties for each negative level it has gained:
•-1 on all skill checks and ability checks.
•-1 on attack rolls and saving throws.
•-5 hit points.
•-1 effective level (when level is used for die roll)
Negative levels remain until 24 hours have passed or until they are removed with a spell, such as restoration. If a negative level is not removed before 24 hours have passed, the affected creature must attempt a Fortitude save (DC 10 + ½ draining creature’s racial HD + draining creature’s Cha modifier; the exact DC is given in the creature’s descriptive text). On a success, the negative level goes away with no harm to the creature. On a failure, the negative level goes away, but the creature’s level is also reduced by one. A separate saving throw is required for each negative level.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Feb 7, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 22/36*

Raul draws his pair of sai daggers and races up the stairs after Darius, moving around Darius at the top of the stairs in an attempt to flank the archer as soon as possible.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 8, 2010)

Brae rushes across the battleground toward the corner of the stone house, hoping to reach Soulfetter and provide him with some much-needed healing.

The celestial bison gores gingerly at the robed orc, trying to avoid the mighty Gol-Kaa locked in a grapple with the humanoid.


*AC21, Hit Points 38/50

Run (x3) to W2

Celestial Bison - Gore versus Robed Orc: 21 Attack for 16 Damage. 

Summon Monster III, round 4 of 12


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly[/sblock]*

[sblock=Celestial Bison]Size/Type: Large Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13
Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Full Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil 1/day (+5 damage)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid, cold & electricity 5, spell resistance 10
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5
Feats: Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 9, 2010)

Groaning in pain, SoulFetter desperately entangles the Orcs limbs in his own; once he has the caster immobile the Urgant shifts a massive shoulder over the shaman's head, grinding his face into the dirt.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Pin Attempt (1d20+18=35) Keep him from speaking as well . . .

Now I'm a little confused - the 'Pin' description says it takes the place of an attack, and that you can pin the opponent for one round. It then goes on to list some options vs. the pinned opponent, but if the pin only lasts a round how can one do the other actions? Is the pin automatically broken at the end of the round, or can it be maintained without the attack action next round?

Disarm is one of the possible actions vs. a pinned opponent, but I don't know if I can do it this round or if I have to wait. And if I have to wait, will he still be pinned?[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 26/56     AC: 18   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +7   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +0

  BAB: 05       Grapple: 18

Mountain Rage: 2/2 (8/8 Rounds)

Weapon                        Attack    Damage      Critical
Great Axe (Lg)                 +12      3d6+10       20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +07      2d6+05       20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +06      1d8+05       20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11      1d6+06       20/x2
Empty Hand                     +10      1d3+05       20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> [sblock=Actions/Rolls]Pin Attempt (1d20+18=35) Keep him from speaking as well . . .
> 
> Now I'm a little confused - the 'Pin' description says it takes the place of an attack, and that you can pin the opponent for one round. It then goes on to list some options vs. the pinned opponent, but if the pin only lasts a round how can one do the other actions? Is the pin automatically broken at the end of the round, or can it be maintained without the attack action next round?
> 
> Disarm is one of the possible actions vs. a pinned opponent, but I don't know if I can do it this round or if I have to wait. And if I have to wait, will he still be pinned?[/sblock]




OOC: In all honesty I'm not sure. The Grapple rules have long been regarded as one of the worst systems in D&D going back to 1e. The good news is the Bison has finished off the Orc for Soulfetter.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2010)

OOC: Sorry gang, busy week, update coming Sunday...


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2010)

Soulfetter 12
Braz 9
Brae 7
Celestial Bison (7)
Darius 7
Thea 4
Raul 23
Alarion 18
Tau 17
Archer Orc 16

Groaning in pain, SoulFetter desperately entangles the Orcs limbs in his own; once he has the caster immobile the Urgant shifts a massive shoulder over the shaman's head, grinding his face into the dirt. He splutters weakly and is obviously in bad shape. 

Braz, having run for the door, pounds up the stairs. (Sorry somehow missed addressing your post last round. We assume you want to join the action inside, let us know if you had something else in mind.) 

Brae rushes across the battleground toward the corner of the stone house, hoping to reach Soulfetter and provide him with some much-needed healing.

The celestial bison gores gingerly at the robed orc, trying to avoid the mighty Gol-Kaa locked in a grapple with the humanoid. With surprising ease, the massive bison pierces a shoulder and stabs deep into a lung ending the orcrats miserable life. 

Darius sheathes his sword long enough to take the stairs at a full run, his hands grasping at the banisters for balance and to pull himself along as fast as he can climb. 

At the top he pauses long enough to draw his sword and get his bearings before closing on the archer as quickly as he can. Darius is concerned that the archer may attempt to escape and he stays alert for such a possibility. 

Thea ?

Raul draws his pair of sai daggers and races up the stairs after Darius, moving around Darius at the top of the stairs in an attempt to flank the archer as soon as possible. 

"Be wary, gentlemen! He'll be waiting for us!"
Alarion moves up the stairs, his shield at the ready to face the archer. 

Tau ?

The archer does not fire, perhaps aware he has guests in the house. 

Still waiting from Thea and Tau. Guess the rest of you can go ahead and act.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 22, 2010)

SoulFetter rolls off the corpse of the (still) robed Orcrat and heads for the back door of the building once he determines that all the orcrats outside appear to be dead. Once inside he searches quickly for the stairs and heads up.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 22, 2010)

OOC: There is a back door...


----------



## KerlanRayne (Feb 22, 2010)

Tau will wait until the archer has been engaged and then double move to the Orc spellcaster, keeping an eye out for any more possible threats. When he reaches the orc he will begin searching him for valuables.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 23, 2010)

Thea peeked around the tree, watching most of her compatriots enter the building in search of the archer.  She knew what they were capable of, and she almost pitied the poor fellow.  Almost...

As the more violence-prone constables made their way inside, Thea kept watch on the scene- in case more foes showed themselves, or the archer dove out the window to escape pursuit...

OOC: Keeping watch on things.  You know, just in case...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

"Soulfetter!" calls Brae. "Stop this instant!" Brae rushes after the foolhardy Gol-Kaa in an attempt to heal his wounds.


*AC21, Hit Points 38/50

Move to catch Soulfetter, drop divine favor for Cure Light Wounds on Soulfetter (healing 12 points of damage) 

Celestial Bison - Moves to stand guard in front of the building

Summon Monster III, round 5 of 12


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly[/sblock]*

[sblock=Celestial Bison]Size/Type: Large Magical Beast
Hit Dice: 5d8+15 (37 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares)
Armor Class: 13 (-1 size, +4 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 13
Base Attack/Grapple: +3/+13
Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Full Attack: Gore +8 melee (1d8+9)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Stampede, Smite Evil 1/day (+5 damage)
Special Qualities: Low-light vision, scent, darkvision 60', damage reduction 5/magic, resistance to acid, cold & electricity 5, spell resistance 10
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +7, Spot +5
Feats: Alertness, Endurance[/sblock]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Feb 24, 2010)

[sblock=Rhun]Thanks, Rhun - it's like you read my mind! [/sblock]

The hulking barbarian halts his headlong rush at Brae's command and waits impatiently for the groups medic to patch him up. Brae's task is made somewhat more difficult as SoulFetter is bouncing on his toes with urgency to get back into the fray. As soon as Brae pronounces him fit he runs for the back door. (I'll add his updated stat block to this post when I get home this evening).


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2010)

Braz, Raul, Darius and Alarion are in the upstairs hallway near the door they have reason to believe will lead them to the Orcrat Archer...

OOC: Actions?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2010)

Tau scrambles over the mud to the fallen Orcrat shaman. The Summoned Celestial Bison snorts at him, but doesn't disturb his search. He finds a pair of Rods, obviously magical, a spell component pouch, perhaps 10 gp worth of assorted coins, a masterwork dagger, a potion of cure serious wounds, a once fine necklace with a couple of stones missing worth 500 gp and a chain shirt of fine quality that might be magical.


----------



## xedr (Feb 26, 2010)

Darius charges headlong through the door to attack the archer, bellowing at the top of his lungs.


----------



## Helfdan (Feb 27, 2010)

Alarion follows Darius through the door. (double move)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2010)

OOC: What has become of Braz and Raul?


----------



## Lou (Mar 6, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 22/36*

Raul hesitates at the doorway, perhaps thinking that a trap lies around the corner.  As his fellow constables rush around him, Raul grits his teeth and follows the armored hulks through the doorway, keeping behind the others until he gains sight of the archer or other enemy.  Once spotted, Raul moves to flank and attack.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 6, 2010)

Braz follows Darius through the door, assuming it is unlocked, other wise he will unlock it.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2010)

Whatever traps or locks might have been in the way fail under the assault of the armored constables who take the door. Inside the find the Archer ready however. He looses a trio of arrows (1d20+11=25, 1d20+11=28, 1d20+6=15) at the attacking Constables and both Darius and Alarion are hit (1d8+8+1d6=16, 1d8+8+1d6=18) by flaming arrows. The third singes the hair off Raul's arm before thudding into the door frame next to Braz.  

OOC: Your attacks gentlemen?

From outside the commotion in the house is fierce and you can see Alarion's armored form in the window.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 7, 2010)

*Alarion, hp 23/61*

The knight grunts at the pain from the arrow, as he closes in with a battlecry and plies his blade fiercely.  

[sblock=Actions]
Fighting Challenge vs pink archer
Full attack
25 to hit, 6 damage
15 to hit, 7 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 7, 2010)

Braz grins back as he unleashes his own feathered reply. Both of his bolts land squarley and hard on the archer.


[sblock]

Braz Attack (1d20+11=29, 1d10+1d6+3=9, 1d20+11=26, 1d10+1d6+3=16)

[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 8, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier AC 19 HP 22/36*

Raul closes and uses his sai daggers to disarm the archer.

OOC: generates an AoO if the archer is capable of making an AoO attack with his bow.

Disarm attack: 1d20+7+4 (sai)=19+7+4=30

Archer's disarm counter is at -4 for a non-melee weapon.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 10, 2010)

OOC: Just waiting for Darius...


----------



## Leif (Mar 11, 2010)

[sblock=Scotley]
See post #695 
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Mar 12, 2010)

Darius takes the flaming arrow in his left shoulder as he charges the archer with his colleagues and attempts to rain damage down on the despicable sniper.  In his weakened condition, however, he only scores once for 7 damage. [sblock=rolls]
1d20+7=23, 1d20+2=6
1d10+5=7[/sblock]

HP:15/38(58) AC:17(+1 dsgnated opp; +3 against orcs) 3 arrows left
-4 levels. [sblock=notes]A creature takes the following penalties for each negative level it has gained:
•-1 on all skill checks and ability checks.
•-1 on attack rolls and saving throws.
•-5 hit points.
•-1 effective level (when level is used for die roll)
Negative levels remain until 24 hours have passed or until they are removed with a spell, such as restoration. If a negative level is not removed before 24 hours have passed, the affected creature must attempt a Fortitude save (DC 10 + ½ draining creature’s racial HD + draining creature’s Cha modifier; the exact DC is given in the creature’s descriptive text). On a success, the negative level goes away with no harm to the creature. On a failure, the negative level goes away, but the creature’s level is also reduced by one. A separate saving throw is required for each negative level.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 12, 2010)

OOC: Cool, post coming this evening!


----------



## Scotley (Mar 13, 2010)

The flurry of blades and bolts brings down the archer. His bow goes skittering across the floor just as the final stroke slays him. A quick search reveals that the house is now empty. All the orcs are dead or have run away.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 14, 2010)

"Despite his effeminate accoutrements, he was a skilled warrior.  Is everyone reasonably hale, my friends?"  Alarion grunts as he examines the arrow stuck in his right shoulder.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 14, 2010)

SoulFetter comes clattering up the stairs and crashes into the room, only to halt in disappointment when he sees there is no one left to fight.

"I'm in good shape, thanks to friend Brae."

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 38/56     AC: 18   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +7   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +0

  BAB: 05       Grapple: 18

Mountain Rage: 2/2 (8/8 Rounds)

Weapon                        Attack    Damage      Critical
Great Axe (Lg)                 +12      3d6+10       20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +07      2d6+05       20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +06      1d8+05       20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +11      1d6+06       20/x2
Empty Hand                     +10      1d3+05       20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2010)

OOC: You've bested the orcs, but there is a good bit of swag about...


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 15, 2010)

"Maybe we should check all of the other buildings to make sure there isn't anything hidden somewhere, whether enemies or otherwise." With the battle over, Tau walks around with a Detect Magic running looking for any magical items among their fallen enemies. He will go to the places that they have already been, not exploring any new areas. Any magical or otherwise valuable items he finds will go into his haversack for later examination by the party.


----------



## Lou (Mar 15, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul announces, "I'll patrol the perimeter.  I'll check in with the nearest Constable every ten minutes."  Raul heads outside and surveys the outer buildings and trees before heading back to the group.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2010)

Tau soon has a sack full of magical items--a bastard sword, a cleaver, the archer's bow and arrows, the two rods, cure potion, masterwork dagger and chain shirt from the robed orc, a dagger, leather armor, a ring, a scroll, and half a dozen potions are all magical. There are also the wand and candlestick from the earlier battle in the cellar. The robed orc also had the bulk of the valuable items as well--the coins and necklace. Among the other fallen you find about 50 gp worth of assorted coins, 3 gems (2 10 gp and 1 50 gp) and assorted jewelry and other minor items worth another 200 gp. In addition to these items there is a masterwork light crossbow, two heavy crossbows, a dozen short swords, 10 spears, twenty suits of chainmail, 4 each light and heavy shields, one suit of half plate, 3 daggers and various clubs. You find an everburning torch, 3 flasks of alchemist's fire, a thunderstone and a tanlefoot bag. Given their rather meager holdings in food, coins and items of value it seems strange that there should be so many magic items and weapons.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2010)

Raul finds a few sets of tracks indicating a couple of orcrats may have escaped into the hills. He also finds their meager attempts at farming and a few simple snares set to catch small animals.


----------



## Lou (Mar 15, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul returns and reports, "From the fresh tracks, it looks like a couple of orcrats may have escaped into the hills. There is a small farmed area up the hill, as well as some small animal snares. Anything interesting inside?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 15, 2010)

Exploring the remaining buildings reveals little. Most of the rest of them seem in poor condition at best. No more orcs or treasures are found.


----------



## xedr (Mar 15, 2010)

"Beware that cleaver", Darius warns his colleagues. "It has somehow weakened me. I need a breather" he gasps as he sinks to the floor to rest.  "Also, I would appreciate it if one of you could help me get this fencepost out of my shoulder. That bow has an unusual striking power."

As the adrenalin subsides, and he gets his wounds bound, it occurs to Darius that perhaps they should have kept the archer or the robed orc alive for questioning. With a mental shrug, he searches their clothing for evidence of orders or communications from other outlaws.

HP:15/38(58) AC:17(+1 dsgnated opp; +3 against orcs) 3 arrows left
-4 levels. [sblock=notes]A creature takes the following penalties for each negative level it has gained:
•-1 on all skill checks and ability checks.
•-1 on attack rolls and saving throws.
•-5 hit points.
•-1 effective level (when level is used for die roll)
Negative levels remain until 24 hours have passed or until they are removed with a spell, such as restoration. If a negative level is not removed before 24 hours have passed, the affected creature must attempt a Fortitude save (DC 10 + ½ draining creature’s racial HD + draining creature’s Cha modifier; the exact DC is given in the creature’s descriptive text). On a success, the negative level goes away with no harm to the creature. On a failure, the negative level goes away, but the creature’s level is also reduced by one. A separate saving throw is required for each negative level.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 15, 2010)

Brae removes the arrow from Darius' shoulder, and then uses his wand to heal the wounds. "Unfortunately, I lack the power to restore the strength taken from you by that foul weapon, lad. You'll need the treatment of a more powerful healer than I."


*AC21, Hit Points 38/50

2 charges of Wand of Lesser Vigor on Darius, restoring 22 hit points.


[sblock=Spells Prepared]
-- Level 0: detect magic, create water, resistance, light, guidance
-- Level 1: shield of faith, lesser vigor, divine favor, bless + (d) charm person
-- Level 2: animalistic power, silence, spiritual weapon, hold person + (d) lesser restoration
-- Level 3: dispel magic, summon monster III, water walk + (d) fly[/sblock]*


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 15, 2010)

"I would certainly say we have ruined their operation here," Thea said as the group continued to recover from the fight.  "They certainly seem to have been suspiciously well-equipped- I can't help but wonder how much of this gear came from within the city.  But quality will tell, after all- a hard fight but a resounding victory.  And none of our number fallen- I imagine that will make our reports a bit easier to file this time."

She looked around the group.  "I do think that we ought to head back to the city fairly soon though.  I have little arcane power remaining for the day, and several of us could use a bit of rest and healing..."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2010)

Darius' pocket pilfering turns up little. The orcs are not big on written communication it seems. Common wisdom would say they are all illiterate, but he does find a poorly scrawled dirty limerick in one fellow's pocket--A crude piece about the unlikely congress of an elf and a dwarf. Their are some strange scripture like verses scrawled on a wall in the main house. The verses seem to be in praise of being named  Thelugadam who seems to be regarded with both fear and gratitude for the gifts he has bestowed. The verses suggest a personal connection with this deific being. None of you have ever heard of such a religion or power.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 19, 2010)

Tau studies the scripture, writing it down and taking other notes. "Very interesting, I will have to do some research on this topic back at the library." After his is done he addresses the entire group. "Well, nothing left here. Let's go home." He then begins walking outside towards the way they originally came, expecting the others to follow.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 20, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> Tau studies the scripture, writing it down and taking other notes. "Very interesting, I will have to do some research on this topic back at the library." After his is done he addresses the entire group. "Well, nothing left here. Let's go home." He then begins walking outside towards the way they originally came, expecting the others to follow.





"Shouldn't we head back into the mill and make sure there are no more bolt holes down there first" asks Braz


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

"I'm for that - I'd rather clean it out while we're here than give them a chance to reset their traps, or make new ones!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 20, 2010)

OOC: I thought we searched everywhere and didn't find anything else.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2010)

OOC: Yes, my post was intended to imply that this place is done for. I certainly won't object if you choose to ignore that, but our intention was to wrap up this adventure, split up the treasure and move on to the next adventure. We are open to something else if you prefer.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 20, 2010)

*Alarion, hp 23/61*

The knight-turned constable, now back on his warhorse, rides up next to Raul and looks towards the hill.  "Whilst I enjoy stomping orcrats as much as the next knight, I believe this cabal is finished.  And a few survivors are a fine object lesson to other would-be smugglers!"  He laughs before turning to Brae.  "Not to mention the doctrines of mercy as taught by Morwyn and Meda, father."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 20, 2010)

Shrugging good naturedly, SoulFetter follows along behind his friends as they head back to the city.

"Right, then - a quick report to Iggy and then I think it's about beer o'clock!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 20, 2010)

*"Triumphant"(?) Return to Lauralie Summerhome*

The constables gather themselves and all their stuff and make their way back towards the city.  After some minor inconveniences that merit no further discussion, they find themselves nearing the city gates.  A quick flash of a bronze badge or two gains them speedy admittance within the city walls, and they find themselves in the comfortable confines of the Fourteenth Ward once again, and soon enough, they are entering the Magistrate's office:

"Ahhh, home at last, I see," says Ignatious Ironshirt.  "Well, out with it!  Let's have that report of what you've been off galavanting about doing whilst the poor widows and orphans of the Fourteenth have been making do without their protectors!"

(Looks like Maddie is going to have to keep those staves hot for a bit longer...)


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 21, 2010)

*Alarion, hp 23/61*

Alarion bows crisply, despite his muddied, blood-spattered and battered armor.  "We were successful in eradicating the orcish raiders, Magistrate!"


----------



## Leif (Mar 21, 2010)

*Ignatious Ironshirt*

"Ah, I see.  Sure about that, are ye, Alarion?  As I seem to recall, orc infestations are a bit like a bad cockroach problem -- there's always one more hiding in the privy somewhere...."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 22, 2010)

Thea looked as fresh as if she had just woken from a restful sleep,her uniform was as clean and crisp as if it had just been laundered, and her hair was coiled into an ordered braid beneath her large floppy hat.  It was rather amazing what a carefully applied Prestidigitation could accomplish...

On the other hand, her voice was quieter than normal, and she stood rather stiffly- it would take a serious visit to the healers before the effects of her injuries eased up.  "Sir, we accounted for a large number of orcrats, including two powerful if barbaric spellcasters, and a number of exceptional fighters, in addition to the expected sort of rabble- and two extraordinarily large bears.  It seems likely that if any of the vermin survived, they will be terrifying their brats for generations with 'scary constable stories'...  We also recovered a large amount of equipment and some information which may help us determine if these beasts had any assistance or supply from inside the walls."  She paused, and looked around the group.  "While I don't know that it was an absolute unqualified success, it ought to have broken the back of that group, and the spirits of any survivors.  We will, of course, have a fully polished report on your desk first thing in the morning- and we'll begin our analysis and action plans for our next step in the investigation as soon as we are through here. Do any of you gentlemen have any further details for the Magistrate?," she finished, addressing the last question to her compatriots.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2010)

Old Ironshirt can't help but chuckle at the notion of orc brats being weened on stories of big bad Constables from the 14th. He's so amused he doesn't even dress Thea down for taking charge when everyone knows he's the boss around here.


----------



## Leif (Mar 22, 2010)

*Ignatious Ironshirt*

"Well, then, I guess you've earned a pint or two!  Tell Maddie that the first two rounds are on the 14th."  He looks around the group of constables impatiently,  "So go already!  Shooo!  Scat!!  I'm tired of looking at you," he says with a wink.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2010)

"A drink sounds mighty fine," says Brae. "Though a bath and change of clothes is also high on the list."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 22, 2010)

Braz tosses a note* onto Iggy's desk as he heads out the door. 

"Alright, I believe Soul Fetter and I have a long over due drinking bet to settle. Unless he can't handle it." says Braz as he heads to the tavern.

*in Dwarven runes.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Mar 22, 2010)

"Let's be about it, then, half-pint!" The giant man grins and reaches down to ruffle the dwarf's hair good naturedly as he speaks and heads out of the office toward Maddie's.


----------



## Fenris (Mar 22, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> "Let's be about it, then, half-pint!" The giant man grins and reaches down to ruffle the dwarf's hair good naturedly as he speaks and heads out of the office toward Maddie's.




"If all you can handle is half a pint, you're in the wrong league my friend. We're starting off with quarts!" shoots back Braz with a grin.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2010)

Elke chuckles amusedly at the constables' antics, but she doesn't even look up from the pencil she is sharpening.  Until, that is, Darius reaches his nearest approach to her desk on his way out.  Then she clears her throat and says, "I'm especially thrilled that you made it back safe and sound, Constable Darius.  Perhaps this weekend we might take in a show?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 23, 2010)

Tau sits there in deep thought while the others talk to Ignatious about their mission. Only partially listening he is surprised to look up and see everyone leaving. He jumps up and leaves as well. He follows the others to Maddie's for a quick drink but doesn't speak much, contemplating the name Thelugadam. 

OOC: If the roleplay is over for now, Tau will identify the items they found and do some research on the name Thelugadam in the library, on his own and through connections he has from working there.


----------



## Leif (Mar 23, 2010)

OOC:  Roger that, Kerlan, you just might want to tell your buddies what you're plans are before you leave.   [Role-play is never over here, I hope!]  We'll let you know what you learn after we have a DM confab.


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 24, 2010)

Alarion walks happily beside his comrades, thirsty for a foamy brew.  "My friends, I believe we did some real good in this foray.  Those raiders would have been a match for a company of regulars at least.  Morwyn's mercy, they had a brace of trolls on their side!"


----------



## Lou (Mar 24, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

After his two beers, Raul says his goodbyes to head to the dojo to workout and meditate.  Raul cleans up and looks for the name Thelugadam in any writings in the order's library.  He asks for help if any of the leaders or researchers are present.

After two hours of research and reading, Raul will spend the night at his apartment to check on its condition.  First thing in the morning, Raul visits his mother and asks her if she knows anything about the name Thelugadam.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2010)

OOC:  Raul, give us a knowledge(arcana) check with a +2 circumstance bonus and a knowledge(religion) check with a +5 circumstance bonus.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 24, 2010)

Brae raises his mug and returns Alarion's toast. "Trolls, bears, shamans...that was no ordinary batch of orcs to be sure. Justice was certainly served!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 24, 2010)

Tau finishes his first drink in silence. During the second he is writing notes about possible avenues of research he could use to find info on this Thelugadam. While gathering his papers together he knocks over his drink, spilling onto the waitress. He stammers an apology while being completely embarrassed before sweeping up his notes and rushing out. 

To recover from his incident he retreats to the safety and familiarity of the library. There he does some research on the name Thelugadam. Afterwards he identifies the items they got from the Orcs.


----------



## Leif (Mar 24, 2010)

When Kerlan pours his drink on the young halfling lass, she shudders violently all over, wails, "Aunt Madddiiiiieeeee!" and rushes into the back.  Gus the Gnome, Maddie's assistant, just chuckles and begins cleaning up.  He winks at Tau who is on his way out the door like his pants are on fire.

OOC: Kerlan:  For your research, let's handle that in the side action thread here: 
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playin...14th-ward-side-action-thread.html#post5131088
We'll let you know when to rejoin this thread. 

OOC:  You might all want to subscribe to this thread for future use.  Everything posted in that thread is considered to be known only by the character involved.  What they choose to share in this thread with everyone is up to them.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 25, 2010)

Tau is worried about the news he has learned from his research. Feeling that the best thing he can do is sharing the information he returns to The Polished Staff where the others are gathered. Still embarrassed he keeps an eye out for the halfling waitress, careful to avoid her on the way in. Reaching the others he gathers his courage and begins to speak.
"Listen up up everyone!" He waits for the others to quiet down before continuing. "I have found out who this Thelugadam is from the orcrat writings. He is an evil creature from another plane trying to set himself up as a god. He was imprisoned centuries ago by the Academy but something may have happened about 150 years ago that left him unguarded. The writings seems to indicate that he has escaped. He is likely a formidable opponent. That is all I know for now."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 25, 2010)

Brae raises an eyebrow. The thought of an evil outsider threatening the city was certainly disturbing. "Is this Thelugadam a threat to the city? Is there any way to find out more about it?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 25, 2010)

"Well, If he's connected to the orcrats which we just took out because they were a threat to the city, then yeah, he's probably a threat too. I have someone looking into who the last jailer was, after which I might be able to go to the Academy and learn more."


----------



## xedr (Mar 25, 2010)

Darius seeks medical and spiritual attention to address his mysterious ailment caused by the axe.

[And his reply to Elke is a mumbled something or other about talking to her at some other time when he's feeling better.]


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 25, 2010)

*Alarion*

Alarion was in the middle of a speech to Darius, whom he had persuaded to come to the Staff before the visit to Meda's temple, where the knight himself also needed to go.  "My friend, I do not understand you city men.  Even a doughty warrior such as yourself.  You have caught the eye of a damsel most beauteous, Elke herself.  But you put her off because of some wounds, and a temporary drain on your vitality?"  He drains his flagon.  "Morwyn's mercy, man!  What is a little fatigue compared to a lady's amorous glance and whispered promises?   What are mere wounds compared to the gladness of the heart at a maiden's gentle touch?  I tell you you are making a mis..." 
He does a double take at Tau's words.  "A Fiend who wants to be a god???  Are you certain???"


----------



## Lou (Mar 25, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*



Leif said:


> OOC: Raul, give us a knowledge(arcana) check with a +2 circumstance bonus and a knowledge(religion) check with a +5 circumstance bonus.




OOC: Know(arcana) +7; Know(religion) +4 before circumstance bonuses Rolls d20+9=16+9=25 and d20+9=14+9=23


----------



## Leif (Mar 26, 2010)

*Raul's info*



Lou said:


> OOC: Know(arcana) +7; Know(religion) +4 before circumstance bonuses Rolls d20+9=16+9=25 and d20+9=14+9=23



Raul confirms Kerlan's information that Thelugadam is an _outisder_, and he also learns that the creatures home plane is likely Limbo, or somewhere in that vicinity, and that Thelugadam's appearance is like unto a big red humanoid toad.  (Your mother has no knowledge of such things.)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2010)

[sblock=OOC to our Most Illustrious and August Dungeon Masters]Any chance the "orc affair" provided us with enough experience to level up? I only ask because at 7th level Brae will have the power necessary to fix Darius' negative levels with a _Restore_ spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 26, 2010)

OOC: [sblock=Rhun and anyone else curious about experience points]My intention is dig back and figure when last we gave out some and figure out what we owe since then. It feels like we should be due for a level, but it will likely be Sunday before we have a total for you.[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Mar 26, 2010)

Darius gently reminds Alarion "The damsel of which you speak has also been the object of Ironshirt's affections. I will not intrude into the domain of another who I respect so highly."


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 26, 2010)

*Alarion*

"Is that so?"  Alarion muses almost to himself.  "But I have not seen any stepladders about the office...  Then, my friend, you have a dire choice before you.  Either gently but firmly tell her to stop her innuendo or...  the purest of courtly loves!  The unrequited, impossible romance of which the harpists so frequently, yet sadly sing!  I knew not you were sucha romantic, my friend!!"  Alarion pours himself another flagon.  "Even I, a belted knight, prefer more earthly pleasures to these lofty aim you have chosen...  but I applaud you!  Should you need help passing secret messages, or coin to hire midnight serenaders, know you may count on my help!"  

OOC: The priests of Meda should take care of restoration, as Darius bought the health plan, no?


----------



## Leif (Mar 27, 2010)

*Meda's Health Plan*

OOC:  _Restoration_ -- the health plan, if I'm remembering correctly, covers cures of hp and a _Raise Dead_ if needed.  I don't think it covers _Restoration_, at least not at the level of coverage for which your premiums are paid up!  They would, however, offer a substantial discount for that service.

[sblock=Darius]Where did you get the idea that Iggy is sweet on Elke?  Never mind, don't tell me, I don't think I want to know.  Alarion's 'step-ladder' comment seems fairly accurate, however.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 27, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul returns to The Polished Staff as the post-game celebration begins to wind down. He is washed and clean for a change. Upon entering the back room, he grabs a stave and a beer while looking for Thea. "Has Thea returned with news of this Thelugadam? He's an Outsider, probably from Limbo. He looks like a giant red humanoid toad! But that's alll I could find out."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Mar 27, 2010)

Lou said:


> "Has Thea returned with news of this Thelugadam? He's an Outsider, probably from Limbo. He looks like a giant red humanoid toad! But that's all I could find out."



Tau turns as Raul enters and is very interested in what he says. "Well, that is definitely some useful information." Tau then goes on to explain what he learned in his research. "It looks like we have our work cur out for us. As of now, however, we don't have any further leads to follow up on, so I will see you all tomorrow. Goodbye." Tau returns home to clean up and relax. He identifies the items before going to bed.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2010)

[sblock=Tau]Sorry for the delay, I did note you requsted this information more than once.
bastard sword +2 Whirling with a Lesser Energy Assault Crystal (there is a family crest for the Fynnfablys family on the hilt of the sword)
a cleaver life drinker
the archer's bow +2 (a fine elven craft bow quite out of place in the hands of an orc)
and arrows 7 +1 flaming and 2 masterwork pink fletched remain 
rod of wonder
rod of frost (MIC p.174)
cure potion light wounds
masterwork dagger non-magical, but well made 
chain shirt from the robed orc +1 light fortification
a dagger +1 
leather armor +2 
a ring, protection +1
a scroll
everburning torch
potions
-Porcupine Elixer (MIC p.169)
-Flaming Fists Elixer (MIC p.159)
-Oil of Bless Weapon
-Cure Serious Wounds
-Cats Grace
-Cure Light Wounds
There are also the wand 
and candlestick from the earlier battle in the cellar.
(this item proves interesting under examination. A large wad of chewing gum has been stuck over the holy symbol of Barcarus on the side. The base has a storage compartment for incense and the candlestick has a place for incense to be burned as well as candles. If a cure spell is cast within the radius of the candle light at cures an additional 5 hit points (8 if the candle is magical)) 
In addition to these items there are several non-magical items
masterwork light crossbow
two heavy crossbows
dozen short swords
10 spears, 
twenty suits of chainmail
4 each light and heavy shields
one suit of half plate
3 daggers 
various clubs 
3 flasks of alchemist's fire 
thunderstone 
tanlefoot bag[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 28, 2010)

[sblock=Lou]







Lou said:


> Raul returns to The Polished Staff as the post-game celebration begins to wind down. He is washed and clean for a change. Upon entering the back room, he grabs a stave and a beer while looking for Thea. "Has Thea returned with news of this Thelugadam? He's an Outsider, probably from Limbo. He looks like a giant red humanoid toad! But that's alll I could find out."



Lou, you said Thea, but I think you meant Tau, and, indeed, Tau answered you.  Thea hasn't spoken since she told your tale to Iggy upon your arrival at at the magistrate's office.
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Mar 28, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Upon hearing Tau's news, and looking around for Thea, Raul orders a whiskey, "Red toad outsiders?  I need a stiffer drink than beer or ale."

[sblock=for Leif]
Raul was expecting Thea to be the one with news first.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Mar 29, 2010)

*In The Polished Staff*

Mattie her-own-self reaches under the bar, pulls out a heavy bottle, dusts it off, and brings it to your table.  "Here, let me fix you up, Constable Mameir," she says, pouring Raul a stiff drink.  "Now go easy on this stuff, we wouldn't want you to hurt yourself!"


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 29, 2010)

On seeing their hostess approach, Alarion beckons her to approach.  "Ah, Goodwife Mattie, always a pleasure.  But we - and by 'we' I mean Constable Watson - are in particular need of your wisdom.  It seems love is knocking at his door, but timidity holds him back.  What do you opine?"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2010)

Brae pours himself another mug of ale. "Red toad-like humanoids, eh? I've not see one of those about." He takes a long quaff of ale.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2010)

OOC: Experience points are up over the out of character thread. Enjoy!


----------



## Lou (Mar 30, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

"Well, Brae, our toad may be able to shapechange, so it may look like an orc.  Hopefully it dies like an orc, too!  After I visit with my mother, I will be back tomorrow."  Raul finishes his whiskey and leaves for his apartment.

OOC:  Raul is now back to 6th level.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 30, 2010)

Lou said:


> OOC:  Raul is now back to 6th level.




OOC: And fairly close to 7th I hope?


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

Helfdan said:


> On seeing their hostess approach, Alarion beckons her to approach.  "Ah, Goodwife Mattie, always a pleasure.  But we - and by 'we' I mean Constable Watson - are in particular need of your wisdom.  It seems love is knocking at his door, but timidity holds him back.  What do you opine?"



Mattie says, "That Elke's a good lass.  Just see to it that your rakish friend doesn't break her heart, or it'll be cold staves for the lot of you for a long time." 

[sblock=Lou, OOC  I fully expected you to pay for a Restoration spell!  Maybe we can do some DM hand-waving to keep Raul at the same level as everyone else?  You will have to shell out some gold, though, and likely sign a note for the balance.[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Mar 30, 2010)

"Heed our wise hostess, Darius!"  Alarion entreats earnestly as he finishes his beer.  Suddenly he turns serious.  "I...  my friends, I feel summoned to the Healing Halls of Morwyn...  I know not how."  He stands and shoulders his shield.  "I will see you on the morrow, my friends...  and Darius, we shall speak more on this."   
He turns and leaves after bowing to Mattie, but only the most perceptive of the Constables notice the evil smile on his face as he threw that last barb at his good friend.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2010)

"Darius, if you are still feeling...drained...on the morrow, please let me know," says Braevil between bites of staves and sips of ale. "I shall pray to Meda for the power to restore your strength."


*OOC: Since Brae is now Cleric 7, he can cast restoration on those that need it.*


----------



## Leif (Mar 30, 2010)

Rhun said:


> *OOC: Since Brae is now Cleric 7, he can cast restoration on those that need it.*



Excellent!  That means we can start using all those nasty undead that Scotley loves so much!


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2010)

OOC: My Co-DM is temporarily incapacitated, but I hope to have him back shortly. Look for us to advance time a couple of month before we resume the action. Feel free to post up anything you'd like to accomplish during that time. Tau has some magic making to do that's already been mentioned. Assume you are all fully healed and restored shortly into this 'down time'.


----------



## Leif (Apr 14, 2010)

OOC:  Still temporarily incapacitated, but back nevertheless.  Thank you, thank you!!  [bow, bow, scrape]


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Apr 14, 2010)

SoulFetter spends his time working on a new batch of Porter, practicing his bowyer/fletcher skills, and walking a beat - keeping the Alpha Squad a presence in the 14th Ward, meeting and greeting, etc.


----------



## Helfdan (Apr 15, 2010)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The young knight is ordained as a Faithful Son of Morwyn, on a ceremony that takes place on the very eve of the constables' return to the city.  He is glad to know that as an experienced recruit, he will not (for the present at least) be assigned as bodyguard to one of the Matriarchs.  Instead, he is to continue his duties as Constable, where he can share the teachings of Morwyn by example, and help keep her flock safe.  

Other than his tasks as constable and faithful son, Alarion intends to seek out Sir Upjohn on his day off to check on the sheriff's health.  During work hours, he will do his best to learn anything he can about the whereabouts of Thaddeus Thornapple.


----------



## Leif (Apr 15, 2010)

*For Alarion*

Sir Upjohn is doing well, and he thanks Alarion for his concern as the two of you share a hearty glass of mead.

Rumors abound concerning Thaddeus Thornapple.  He has been seen around the Ward, apparently, but never in one place for long enough to be observed by more than just one or two people.  Mysterious fliers have been seen, predicting the imminent fall of Lauralie Summerhome and its great destruction in flames, wars, and great cataclysms, typical crazy-type stuff.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Apr 16, 2010)

Tau has a few awkward dinners with his father. Ruknal asks about how his job with the Constables is going but is disappointed that his son doesn't seem to have changed much. He also works on his magic items, scribes a few spells, and continues his research into this Thelugadam that they may have to deal with someday, if anything else can be found.


----------



## Leif (Apr 16, 2010)

*Tauvelak Dusksprocket*

Tau's research basically turns up what was already known or suspected:  namely that this Thelugadam, by most, if not all, accounts (which are sparse and rare at best) is an Outsider of the chaotic variety.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 2, 2010)

OOC: Hello? Anybody home? Does anyone want Tau to make magic items for them? or are we all ready to move on?


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2010)

I'm not too sure that you have enough time to spare to make much in the way of magic items just now.  Better plan to move on, I guess.  Thoughts, Scotley?


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 2, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: My Co-DM is temporarily incapacitated, but I hope to have him back shortly. *Look for us to advance time a couple of month before we resume the action.* Feel free to post up anything you'd like to accomplish during that time. Tau has some magic making to do that's already been mentioned. Assume you are all fully healed and restored shortly into this 'down time'.



OOC: That seems like plenty of time to make anything.


----------



## Scotley (May 2, 2010)

Leif said:


> I'm not too sure that you have enough time to spare to make much in the way of magic items just now.  Better plan to move on, I guess.  Thoughts, Scotley?




OOC: [sblock=Leif]I'd say give them a little time for crafting before the actions starts again, but lets do it out of character and get the game moving again in this thread. Sent you and email. [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (May 2, 2010)

OOC:  I stand corrected, Kerlan, craft/scribe/whatever away!

[sblock=co-DM Scotley]Mail received and reply sent![/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 3, 2010)

There is a crispness in the morning air. The smell of meat and fish being smoked for the winter is on the air and there is a bustle of harvest. Festival season is here as the Summerling Elves prepare to depart for winter. Casks of new wine are broached and everyone wants a chance to raise a toast to a departing elf—a sure way to have good luck until the spring. It also means rowdy drunks and crowd control duties for the Constables. The days are shorter, but there seems to be more work to do. The Keepstorm playoffs are just getting under way and the talk of bars and coffee shops is whether or not the Red Knights led by Buster Stonebones can unseat last year’s champs, the Wizards and the mysterious Black Devil. There has been little news of the eco-terrorist Thaddeus Thornapple though your friends in the 15th think he’s planning something. Merchants begin to display furs and thick woolens as woodsmen and coal miners work overtime to lay in the stocks of fuel that will keep the city warm in the coming winter. The latest political talk is a debate about expanding the so called Dammit Wall in the 3rd to seal off additional areas of the ward to allow the magistrate there, Gerald Wormwood, to concentrate funding on reforms to improve the remaining smaller ward. This has led to calls in some quarters for a massive effort to bring order to the 3rd and particularly the areas behind the Dammit Wall. Your own Ignatius Ironshirt is a supportive of efforts to bring order to the area though most in the city have long since given it up as a lost cause.


----------



## Helfdan (May 10, 2010)

Alarion arrives early as is his custom, and gives Elke a brief bow.  "A blessed morning to you, fair maiden.  Have any of my stalwart comrades arrived yet?"


----------



## Leif (May 10, 2010)

*14th Ward Magistrate's Office*

Elke blushes and smiles at Alarion.  "Oh, Constable Alarion!  Always so gracious and genteel!  You are the first to arrive, as usual.  Have a crumpet and a cup of tea, and I'll let Magistrate Ironshirt know that you are here."  She disappears into Iggy's office, and the two of them come back soon after that.  "Ahh, Alarion, me boy!  Good to see you looking so fit, laddie!  Come in, come in, and tell me all about your latest exploits," says Ignatious Ironshirt.  Elke quietly resumes her seat.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 11, 2010)

SoulFetter arrives at Iggy's office a few minutes after Alarion, having spent most of his 'down time' making friends and influencing people (aka 'gently' breaking up bar fights, getting cats out of trees, giving safety lessons to school kids/classrooms . . .)


----------



## Leif (May 11, 2010)

*14th Ward Magistrate's Office*

Elke greets SoulFetter with a big smile, "Welcome, Constable SoulFetter!  Mind your head on the low ceiling.  You'll find your companion Alarion in Magistrate Ironshirt's office with Iggy.  Here, have a crumpet.  They tea is in there with them," she indicates a smallish tray of pastries on her desk.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (May 12, 2010)

The urgant carefully takes a crumpet between a massive first finger and thumb and ducks under the lintel to enter Iggy's office. He greets Alarion warmly and nods respectfully to his commanding officer as he pours himself tea, looks at the available chairs dubiously and takes as seat on the floor.


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2010)

*14th Ward Magistrate's Office Ignatious Ironshirt*

"Ahh, SoulFetter!  Come in, come in you big .......  Urgant ..... you."  When SoulFetter sits on the floor he continues, "Thanks, laddie, on behalf of my meager furniture."


----------



## Helfdan (May 12, 2010)

Alarion accepts the tea gratefully.  "Magistrate, I have spent quite some time seeking for sign of the dastardly druid Thornapple.  No one I have spoken to in our fair ward has seen him since last we fought.  Our comrades in the 15th seem to think he will strike soon, and will hopefully let us know if they learn anything."


----------



## Leif (May 12, 2010)

*14th Ward Magistrate's Office Ignatious Ironshirt*

Iggie says, "Good, good, Alarion.  Let's keep an eye out for that hairy b*st*rd.  But there is more pressing business at hand now:  As you both know, the all-too-brief autumn of Lauralie Summerhome is fast approaching, meaning that the Summerling Elves will soon be departing for the cold season.  That, of course, means that it is time now for our Autumnal Festival, with all of the extra work for constables that such always entails."


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 15, 2010)

Tau walks into the office seeming a bit distracted, which is not uncommon. He walks towards the Magistrate's office and almost walks right into the door before catching himself. He enters the office where some of the others have already gathered. "Oh, umm greetings sir." He then shuffles into a corner, out of the way.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2010)

*14th Ward Magistrate's Office Ignatious Ironshirt*

"Welcome Constable Dusksprocket.  I trust we're not keeping you from anything?" says Iggy.


----------



## KerlanRayne (May 16, 2010)

"No, of course not Magistrate." Tau replies, while blushing slightly.


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2010)

*14th Ward Magistrate's Office Ignatious Ironshirt*

"Oh, good!  I'm so relieved," says Iggy with sarcasm so thick you could spread it with a spoon.  "Well, the others should be along quite soon now, and we can get started as soon as they arrive.  In the meantime, feel free to help yourselves to more breakfast, I'm just going to step outside and have myself a pipe.  That Elke still won't let me smoke in my own office, you know."

[ooc: The other players should post their characters' arrival as they get around to it.  Those already here can do nothing, talk amongst yourselves, compare notes, have a small betting pool about what Elke's bust measurement is, whatever.]


----------



## Leif (May 16, 2010)

*14th Ward Magistrate's Office Ignatious Ironshirt*

On his way out to smoke, with his pipe and tobacco pouch in hand, Iggy goes on, "So what do you fellows think of the Keepstorm situation?  Personally, I have my doubts whether ol' Buster Britches, uh, Stonebones, can lead his squad of Red Knights to victory over the Wizards, with that damnable Black Devil, what do you think?  Is the smart money on the arcane lads from the 15th, or do the regular folk stand a chance?"


----------



## Rhun (May 17, 2010)

*Braevil Talisker*

Brae arrives, his armored boots thumping on the floor of the office as he enters. The often rough-looking man is well dressed this morning: His armor is polished to a shine, his clothing clean and fresh, and his beard newly trimmed. "Good morning, my friends," he says in a booming voice, perhaps a bit too jovial for so early in the morning.


----------



## Leif (May 18, 2010)

*14th Ward Magistrate's Office Ignatious Ironshirt*

Iggy looks up at Brae's entrance and says, "Well, bless my rotten old soul if you don't clean up right nicely, Brae!  Or, uh, I guess I should say Constable Talisker, since you look so formal and everything.  Come in, come in, have a bite and a seat!"


----------



## Rhun (May 18, 2010)

Brae smiles at Iggy. "Well, we can't have the populace thinking any of your fine constables are shiftless layabouts, now can we?" The cleric pours himself some tea, and snatches a crumpet from the plate.


----------



## Leif (May 19, 2010)

OOC:  Let's see, we're still missing Braz, Darius, and Raul at least, I think.  (Gee, I hope I'm not forgetting anyone!  Dang, Scotley, we've got too many pcs to keep up with!  )  We'll give the others a bit longer to join the festivities.  Scotley, feel free to take over anytime the urge hits you, if you have time.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 1, 2010)

OOC: Not sure why we have several constables that haven't chimed in, but I fear we'll lose more if we continue to wait. Forgive me for railroading a bit, but I want to get this train moving...

The Constables soon find themselves on the street with reports of break-ins being up in the market area and a body found in a notorious alley as well as the usual fall festivals causing problems it proves to be a busy day on the streets of the 14th. The usual lunch crowd has already departed by the time the footsore band makes their way into the Polished Staff for some much needed grub. Mattie pours the usual with hardly a word of greeting. She looks tired with her hair pulled back and eyes red-rimmed today.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 2, 2010)

*Sir Alarion*

"By my Troth!"  Alarion sighs as he happily sits down and reaches for a flagon of cool ale.  "It seems the whole ward goes mad at this time of year!  Does anyone know who that was who ended their days in that cursed alley?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 2, 2010)

*In The Polished Staff -- Maddie Bulgar*

"Aye," says Maddie, "But it's not just in the 14th!  The whole of Lauralie Summerhome goes quite mad this time of year.  Maybe it's just hormones?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 3, 2010)

Brae runs a hand through his now disheveled hair and turns bright eyes at Maddie. "This is my first experience with the Autumn Festival here...quite rowdy indeed. You wouldn't happen to have anything a bit stronger than the standard brew, would you? I could use a wee drab of something that will knock some sense back into me."


----------



## Leif (Jun 3, 2010)

*In The Polished Staff -- Maddie Bulgar*

Maddie winks at Brae and says, "I don't know about knocking sense _into_ you, but I do have a wee dram or three that should finish knocking what's left of your feeble sense to a place where it shan't trouble you until spring!"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 4, 2010)

"There have been some quite interesting research done on the psychological underpinnings of the festival. It goes back to the origins of the festival and shows meaning that has been lost through the years. Fascinating read." Tau says absently while reading an obscure book and munching on a biscuit. The title seems to be written in Dwarven.


----------



## Leif (Jun 4, 2010)

*In The Polished Staff -- Gus the Gnome*



KerlanRayne said:


> "There have been some quite interesting research done on the psychological underpinnings of the festival. It goes back to the origins of the festival and shows meaning that has been lost through the years. Fascinating read." Tau says absently while reading an obscure book and munching on a biscuit. The title seems to be written in Dwarven.



"Is that so, Wizard Tau?  I never knew how it got started, I just know that it seems the whole city stays drunk and ... uhh ... extra amorous for a few weeks.  Do tell us what more you have learned?" says Gus as he pours Tau another drink and passes him a fresh, hot stave on a rich brown roll.

OOC: Kerlan -- That post is worth an ENWorld xp, but I can't give you another one just yet.  Anyone want to help out a poor DM?


----------



## xedr (Jun 4, 2010)

"You OK Maddie?" asks Darius as he accepts his food and beer.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 4, 2010)

"That sounds like it will serve nicely, Maddie." Brae turns his head to look at the book that Tau had laid on the table. "Perhaps you'd be so kind as to give us the gist of it? I don't think I could read right now if I wanted to."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2010)

[sblock=Scotley]







xedr said:


> "You OK Maddie?" asks Darius as he accepts his food and beer.



OOC:  You got anything for Maddie, Scotley? Never mind, got it covered. [/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 5, 2010)

"And Tau..."  Alarion looks puzzled.  "SInce you are to enlighten us, what in Barcarus's, Morwyn's and Medas's Holy names are these 'psychological underpinnings' you speak of?  Do they hold up an important bridge here in the city?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2010)

*In The Polished Staff -- Maddie Bulgar*

Maddie winks at Darius and says, "Oh, it's nothing, really, it's just that Festival time brings out some of the worst sort of customers.  We've had half a dozen try to leave without paying today.  I'll be glad when winter gets here and I can hibernate!  ...Kind of, so to speak."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 5, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Is that so, Wizard Kerlan?  I never knew how it got started, I just know that it seems the whole city stays drunk and ... uhh ... extra amorous for a few weeks.  Do tell us what more you have learned?" says Gus as he pours Kerlan another drink and passes him a fresh, hot stave on a rich brown roll.





Rhun said:


> Brae turns his head to look at the book that Tau had laid on the table. "Perhaps you'd be so kind as to give us the gist of it? I don't think I could read right now if I wanted to."





Helfdan said:


> "And Tau..."  Alarion looks puzzled.  "Since you are to enlighten us, what in Barcarus's, Morwyn's and Medas's Holy names are these 'psychological underpinnings' you speak of?  Do they hold up an important bridge here in the city?"



Tau looks up to see the others waiting expectantly and is suddenly uncomfortable with all the attention he is getting. He's used to people not listening to him. This group is closer than many and it's hard to get used to that. That might be one of the reasons his father pushed him towards this position. "Oh, well, I, um" Tau stammers. "Actually, this book is about the ancient Dwarven city of Stoneforge. It was overrun by trolls a few hundred years ago. This contains excerpts from the journal of a soldier that fought in the final battles before escaping." As Tau speaks, he begins to gain confidence in his words. He is trying to get more comfortable speaking outside of an academic setting. The intellectual nature of the subject matter helps somewhat. "As to the festival, it was originally begun as part of a celebration to a minor goddess. The beginning of the festival falls on a little known holiday that was devoted to Eleden, goddess of travel and wandering. She was a perfect fit for the migratory nature of the Wood Elves. She has fallen out of favor among many, but the festival continues.
Oh, and I meant metaphorical underpinnings, not physical ones."


----------



## Leif (Jun 5, 2010)

OOC:  Fixed now, Kerlan, for TAU.  Sorry about that.  All of my games were running together.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 6, 2010)

_So this bridge floats on air????_  Alarion thinks this, but stops himself from speaking.  _Truly wizards dabble in matters most dread.  _He empties his cup and reaches for a second helping of lunch.  "Was this travel goddess a libertine as well, according to your obscure tomes?"


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 6, 2010)

"No, she is more of the "traveling to help those in need" type. That may have something to do with why she fell out of favor. I believe she is mostly worshiped by a few traveling adventurers."


----------



## Leif (Jun 6, 2010)

OOC:  Kerlan, you might want to read the wiki page about religion.  This deity that you mention sounds like she might be some avatar or servant of Meda in this world, or at least an ally of Meda's.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 6, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Kerlan, you might want to read the wiki page about religion.  This deity that you mention sounds more like she might be some avatar or servant of Meda in this world.



OOC: Uhh, really? I saw no indication of a conflict. The wiki says: "_However, the people here tend to change gods like they change hats, whenever the weather or popular fashion dictates. This has led to an unusually large number of temples. They tend to flourish for a time and then fade as some new God rises in popularity. Nearly any faith from Aphrodite to Zoroastrianism can be found in Lauralie Summerhome, if one looks hard enough._ I took that to mean that any diety we make up wouldn't be a problem. The one I made up was devoted to travel and Meda seems to be all about the home. 
Could you explain your concern so that I know what you want changed?


----------



## Leif (Jun 7, 2010)

OOC: I didn't say anything needed to be changed, just that Barcarus and Meda are the two "boss" gods in our world, so any others are either incarnations/avatars of one of them, or a servant of one of them, or an ally, or something like that.  Their enemies are not that many in number, but there are a few of those around, too.  It's guaranteed that they will relate in some way or other to Barcarus and/or Meda.  And you don't have to quote the wiki to me, Scotley and I wrote the thing!  I was just trying to help you out and give you a direction to develop this deity so that it will fit within our cosmology. 

If you want to discuss this further, let's move it over to the OOC thread, ok?  What you've said to the other constables so far is fine.  I was only trying to help.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2010)

xedr said:


> "You OK Maddie?" asks Darius as he accepts his food and beer.




Maddie's story doesn't quite ring true. Despite her words your Constable's keen sense of when someone isn't being completely truthful is nagging at you.


----------



## xedr (Jun 7, 2010)

"Now Maddie, we've become almost like family over this past year or so. If you're having troubles, you can talk to us. A few table-runners wouldn't explain why you look so distraught" says Darius.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 7, 2010)

Maddie hesitates a moment and then her upper lip stiffens with resolve. She leans in close and speaks softly so that only the Constables can hear. "Well, I don't want to be a bother, but things are getting desperate. I think one of my people is stealing. Profits are down. Way down. I can't figure out how they are doing it. We're selling more beer and ale than ever, but loosing money. It has been going on for a couple of months now." She wipes a tear from the corner of her eye. "The staff here are like family. I can't imagine they would steal from me, but they must be. I'm at the point of shutting the place down because I can't pay my suppliers. They've extended me some credit, but if I can't make a payment soon I'll lose the place."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 7, 2010)

Brae shakes his head sorrowfully. "Thieves are the rats of society," he says, keeping his voice low. "We will help you get to the bottom of this, of course."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 7, 2010)

SoulFetter listens attentively as Maddie speaks but doesn't comment - even at a whisper his loud voice would be easily heard in the farthest corners of the special squad room.

Maddie was one of his oldest friends, one of the few who'd shown him kindness when he came to the city years ago. Of course he'd help . . . Though he might be stirred to some action the boss wouldn't approve of . . .


----------



## Lou (Jun 7, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier and his new Robe*

The Constables turn to look as the door to the Special Squad Room opens and Raul enters wearing a yellow silk rope. The look on his face is relaxed and calm. He sees the others crowed around Maddie and gets a frown on his face. Raul moves to the bar and, with a quick nod to Gus, takes the beer handed to him and grabs a stave before heading over to his friends. As his back was turned to the group, they catch sight of a scene on the back of his robe, a tall sturdy oak tree with large roots placed in high snow-capped mountains.


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2010)

When he gives Raul his stave and brew, Gus says, "Well Constable Mameir!  Aren't you just the dapper Constable-About-Town!  Nice get-up you've got there, Sir."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 8, 2010)

*Sir Alarion*

The knight's face pales in righteous fury as he hears of their hostess's plight.  Only his new-found devotion to the Merciful Goddess keeps him from ripping out his sword and swearing a great Oath of Vengeance. (There you go, gentlemen!  Character growth!)  

He touches his holy symbol to calm his ire, and speaks in a controlled voice.  "Goodwife Maddie, you have my word that we shall get to the bottom of this, and soon.  In the meantime, perhaps I can help to temporize the vulgar coin-hunger of your creditors..."  The knight reaches within his cloak and withdraws a small bag, tightly tied, filled to bursting with coin.  "This was to be the last payment for my new armor." 

He grins for a moment at the others.  "I know, you have yet to see it, but you know how Iggy feels about us wearing proper harness in the city...  Worry not, good Maddie, I have enough to compensate for this.  Use it in good faith, and perhaps that shall keep these doors open until we catch the miscreant who has thus endangered them."  

(OOC: The bag holds 100 gold pieces.  I really assumed I had finished paying for everything, but this explains why he was carrying so much) 

Only then does he notice his elven friend, in his resplandescent new robe, and his relaxed demeanor.  "Well met, good Raul!"


----------



## Leif (Jun 8, 2010)

OOC:  Helfdan, I'd give you an xp for that selfless act, if I was yet able to do so again.  Someone help, please?


----------



## xedr (Jun 8, 2010)

Darius barely maintains his composure. "Ohh Maddie. Sadly, in most cases, such thefts are an inside job. Still, I have difficulty believing any of your staff would engage in such chicanery. Let's take a look at your strongbox for evidence of trickery or magic from an outside source. Absent clear evidence there, perhaps we could make a few of Alarion's gold coins traceable so we can find the culprits that way."

OOC: not sure about the layout of Maddie's business, but Darius starts an investigation of the premises, attempting to follow the path of the money to see where it might be going missing. With a nod of his head, he asks Braz to help.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 9, 2010)

Alarion thinks on the lessons recently learned in his training as a faithful son of Morwyn.  "Braz, before you help Darius...  are you able to beseech holy Meda for a _*zone of truth*_?  Mayhap the best first step is to question the servants here within your mistress's holy light!"


----------



## Lou (Jun 9, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier and his new Robe 2*



Leif said:


> When he gives Raul his stave and brew, Gus says, "Well Constable Mameir! Aren't you just the dapper Constable-About-Town! Nice get-up you've got there, Sir."




Raul smiles at Gus as he takes the drink, "Thanks, Gus."



Helfdan said:


> Only then does he notice his elven friend, in his resplandescent new robe, and his relaxed demeanor. "Well met, good Raul!"




"Sorry friends to be late for everything. My personal, umm, business took longer than I expected. What's the concern? Is our recent discovery a personal friend of Maddie's?"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 10, 2010)

Maddie hops up on the bar and gives Alarion a big hug for his generous support. "That will keep the wolves at bay for some time to come." 

OOC: Hey Mowgli, can you put the maps of the Polished Staff back up on the wiki? I know Media Fire let you down a couple of months ago, but the layout might be helpful about now.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 10, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Hey Mowgli, can you put the maps of the Polished Staff back up on the wiki? I know Media Fire let you down a couple of months ago, but the layout might be helpful about now.




OOC: I'll see what I can figure out this weekend. Not sure what the deal's been with MediaFire - they've taken my stuff down a couple of times.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 11, 2010)

*Alarion*

The knight smiles a little self-consciously at Maddie's hug.  "'Tis but a trifle, goodwife."  He turns back to Raul.  "Nay, good monk.  Maddie has just told us some unknown miscreant is stealing her earnings!  We have of course sworn to find him and see justice done."


----------



## Lou (Jun 11, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier and his new Robe 3*

Raul takes a seat near the others and bites into the stave, while looking around the room for suspects.  Finally Raul asks, "Has this ever happened before, Maddie?  And do you have any new workers who hired on just before this started?"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 11, 2010)

Helfdan said:


> Alarion thinks on the lessons recently learned in his training as a faithful son of Morwyn.  "Braz, before you help Darius...  are you able to beseech holy Meda for a _*zone of truth*_?  Mayhap the best first step is to question the servants here within your mistress's holy light!"





*Brae* smiles and nods. "With a little preparation, yes. Meda, in her infinite wisdom, has given me the power to perform such blessings."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 11, 2010)

Lou said:


> Raul takes a seat near the others and bites into the stave, while looking around the room for suspects.  Finally Raul asks, "Has this ever happened before, Maddie?  And do you have any new workers who hired on just before this started?"




"Oh, I've had a crooked bartender or two in my time, but never like this. I'm down hundreds over the last 6 weeks or so. I've not hired anyone new and I've mostly been handling the money myself since I noticed we were coming up short. Come round here and have a look at the cashbox if you wish." Behind the bar is a small stout looking box with brass fittings and a large well made padlock. A small slot serves for putting coins in. The box is nailed to the the shelf under the bar and does not move. "I bought a new lock, best one I could find. I make change out of my apron and the others carry a little change too, but even if they took all the change I give them every night it couldn't account for the loss." She sighs, "I'm really flummoxed by this. We're ordered more beer and ale than ever from the supplier, but making less money."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 12, 2010)

"Let me try something." Tau moves over and begins casting _Detect Magic_. He concentrates and tries to find any magic on, in, or in the area of the lock box.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Tau finds no magic on, in or near the cash box. Maddie has a minor protective item of some sort on her person, but there is nothing else magical behind the bar.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 12, 2010)

Alarion kneels down and carefully taps on the shelf below the strongbox with his truncheon, making sure it is solid and not hollow.  He then runs his hand along the shelf searching for cracks or movable parts.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 12, 2010)

Alarion's careful examination reveals no obvious means of stealing coins from the box. The bar and the shelf are solidly build and he can find no indication of damage or trickery. The theft does not appear to be happening at the strongbox. Watching for a period of time as you enjoy your meal you can see the staff dropping coins in the box regularly and the sound changes indicating the pile of coins inside grows as you would expect.

OOC: We couldn't make it too easy!


----------



## Leif (Jun 12, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: We couldn't make it too easy!



OOC:  Heaven forbid!  They'd think they were in the wrong thread!


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 13, 2010)

Alarion stands, and tries hard not to look suspiciously at the Staff's err....  staff.  He speaks to the others in a low voice.  "If we are to question anyone, we had best do it under Brae's blessing.  Maddie, is there anyone you know off who could wish you harm?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 13, 2010)

*In The Polished Staff -- Maddie Bulgar*

"Why no, Constable Alarion, I don't think so.... Even the employees who dip into my till get along with everyone ok, or seem to do so.  There were some drunken students that I had to roust out of here a couple of weeks ago, but I wouldn't expect this sort of thing from anyone from the LCA.  I just don't know, let me talk to Gus and see what we can come up with."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 15, 2010)

"It would be most helpful if you tell us everything you recall about these students, goodwife."


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*In The Polished Staff -- Maddie Bulgar*

"Oh, you know, pretty typical I guess, long hair, old clothes, didn't tip worth a ....  they weren't good tippers at all," she says.


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 15, 2010)

"Where they students of the sorcerous arts?"


----------



## Leif (Jun 15, 2010)

*In The Polished Staff -- Maddie Bulgar*

"Most of them were from the LCA, if that's what you mean, Alarion.  But there have also been some coming over here from the Bardic colleges in the Tenth Ward."  Maddie chuckles, "I tried to get some of the more talented bards to teach Felderman some new songs!"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2010)

"It wouldn't take more than the simplest of magics to fraud a business out of some coin," says Brae. "But you'd have to do it over and over to create the sizable lack of funds that Maddie is seeing here."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 19, 2010)

Maddie comments, "Those students haven't returned. Would they need to be here to do their magic? Most of my customers are regulars."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 21, 2010)

"Perhaps, though perhaps not." Brae scratches at his beard. "Unfortunately, I know little of arcane magics. Tau, what say you?"


----------



## Lou (Jun 21, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Watching for a period of time as you enjoy your meal you can see the staff dropping coins in the box regularly and the sound changes indicating the pile of coins inside grows as you would expect.




Eating and drinking, Raul naturally starts to count the coin drops. The longer he watches, the more careful he becomes in keeping the count.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 22, 2010)

As the attention draws toward Tau again, he begins getting nervous. Trying to block the fact that eyes are focused on him, he begins to think about the problem. "I suppose I could cast a spell that would sound an alarm if the box was opened. It could be either audible to everyone or just me. Would you rather listen for the alarm yourself or have me stay around in order let you know when it happens? It would have to wait until tomorrow either way, however, because I would have to look the spell up first."


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

Raul notes that business seems to be good and a significant number of coins drop into the box. Most are silver, but a few gold coins go in as well. 

OOC: Was Tau's question directed at Maddie or his companions?


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 23, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Raul notes that business seems to be good and a significant number of coins drop into the box. Most are silver, but a few gold coins go in as well.
> 
> OOC: Was Tau's question directed at Maddie or his companions?



OOC: Maddie


----------



## Scotley (Jun 23, 2010)

"Oh Constable Tau, that is a very generous offer, but I know you have much more important things to do than play mother hen to one halfling tavernkeep. If you'll teach me what to look for when the alarm goes off I'll be ready."


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jun 25, 2010)

"It would sound like someone ringing a bell for several seconds. When you hear it, go to the lockbox and try to catch them in the act."


----------



## Rhun (Jun 25, 2010)

Brae nods and returns to his bench and drink, trying to think of any other ways he might be able to help.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 29, 2010)

"Oh what will they think of next. Magical crime fighting techniques. And who'd have though I'd ever be using them. My old da would never have credited it. I guess I have to keep it a secret though huh?" 

She pours a generous round 'on the house' for the Constables.


----------



## Lou (Jun 29, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier and his new Robe 4*

Still staring and listening intently to the sounds of the coins dropping into the lockbox, Raul turns to the others and suggests, "I've been listening and counting the coins, let's check the lockbox for its contents before we use spells to protect it.  I'd like to know if the coins are still there now or already gone."


----------



## Helfdan (Jun 30, 2010)

Alarion nods pensively.  "That is a great idea, friend Raul!"


----------



## Scotley (Jun 30, 2010)

"Well alright then, I don't normally count it down this early, but I'm eager to see as well." She takes the key from a chain around her neck and opens the lock. She sweeps the coins into her apron and takes them to a back table for a careful accounting. After she counts and a Constable confirms. The coins tally up well with the counts you did in your heads. "This is about a third of the take for a typical day. We do most of our business in the late afternoon and evening, so I'd day this is right." She shakes her head. "The cash coming in hasn't really changed. If anything we are getting more coin in than ever, but I'm still coming up short when I balance the books."  Tears well up at the corners of her eyes as she gazes up at the assembled Constables.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jun 30, 2010)

SoulFetter reaches down with a ham size hand and gently pats his friend on the back, tears welling in his own eyes in sympathy.

The hulking Barbarian was literate, but not well versed in the ways of keeping books and such higher mathmatics - in his tribe the most complicated negotiations ran to 'How many chickens for that awesome axe?' and records weren't really part of the equation.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

OOC

Ahh, SoulFetter, ever the gentle giant!  Buck up, Mate!  The Constables will be back to their murderous ways before too awfully long!


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 1, 2010)

Unsure what to do now, Tau decides to leave. "I'll go look into that spell. I'll see you all later." Tau then leaves for the LCA for spell scribing.


----------



## Leif (Jul 1, 2010)

*At the LCA*

Librarian Richard Whitewash greets Tau as he enters the library, "Ahh, Young Arcanist Dusksprocket!  May I assist you in any way?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 1, 2010)

"Perhaps we can have a look at your books, Maddie?" suggests Brae. "Also, what of the brew? Is it possible you're being shorted somehow? Perhaps the kegs aren't being filled? Or someone or someones are drinking away your profits?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2010)

"Yes, I'll let you have a look at the accounts book. I've checked the math a half dozen times, but I'm stumped." She enters the value of the coins from the box in a small neat script under a line already marked with the date. "Even if someone were drinking and eating while they worked they'd have to be the size of a warhorse by now. It would be gallons and gallons of ale to account for the loss." She has a simple, but organized ledger with daily entries for the take in one column, added up weekly and monthly. In other columns she has entries for staff expense, rents, breakage, drink, food, oil, candles really a staggering array of costs to maintain her small business. After considerable head scratching you draw a few conclusions. The daily take has varied little. Food, rents and non-drink supply costs remain consistent as well. The costs for wine and spirits are also about the same, but the costs for beer and ale began to grow about six weeks ago. Slowly at first, but in the last two weeks the tavern has had to order as much beer and ale as they used in the previous two months. "Maybe the suppliers are shorting me somehow? They haven't raised their prices, in fact they've been rather generous given my financial trouble."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 3, 2010)

"Maddie, I've no skill for bookkeeping but I do know somewhat of barter and trade. It looks to me as though someone's using the Staff's name to order an abundance of beer and ale, then taking the extra either to sell for themselves or to use for some other purpose. Or possibly just taking a keg here and there so that you're short and have to order extra. The effect would be the same."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 3, 2010)

"Soulfetter is correct!  How do you buy the beer?  Is it delivered here by the seller, or do you send a teamster to fetch it.  Also, who makes sure you receive what you ordered?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 3, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier and his new Robe 5*

"Where do you store the beer and drinks?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 3, 2010)

*Maddie*

"Oh, it's brought around by the Shiv on their usual delivery route through the Fourteenth.  I've been taking the orders to the brewhouse myself, lately.  About receiving what I order, well, the Shiv is meticulous about that, and no mistake.  But either myself or Gus here oversees putting a new shipment away and storing it properly."

Evidently she didn't catch Raul's question.... Speak up, Laddie!

[sblock=DM Business Only][sblock=that means NO PLAYERS!]Sorry Scotty, no trying to put salt in your game, here, but I saw a good spot to stick in a Shiv reference and couldn't pass it up.  Back  over to you now.[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 3, 2010)

"Well, we have some big casks, really big casks in the basement and we draw off smaller amounts up here for service. Normally I don't get that many deliveries, but lately they've been coming quite regular. Come and have a look." She leads you down in the vaulted basement. In addition to wine racks and food stores there are two enormous casks resting on their sides built into the wall. They run from the floor to about six feet high with great taps at the bottom front protrude over a small depression about three feet deep. The floor slopes down into it gently. "We roll a small cask down and top it up then roll it over there and hoist it up to the bar." She points to a trap in the ceiling. She takes a small hammer and bangs on the front of the cask slowly working her way up from the bottom. "See how the sound changes? That's how I know how much is inside." It appears to be only about a quarter full. She leads you to a narrow stair. At the top is a stout door to the alley with and iron bar another brand new expensive lock. She takes the key from around her neck and opens the door. A pair of tin half moons about eight feet long slope from the door to round covers on the top of the casks. One is stamped 'ALE' the other 'BEER'. "I've been watching the deliveries very carefully and I've seen the ale and the beer running down these channels into the storage casks. Then I check the fill level with the hammer." Even a skilled thief would have trouble gaining entry with the bar and lock on the inside of the cellar door. "We seem to be getting what we pay for, but it doesn't seem to take long to empty the storage tanks."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 5, 2010)

Alarion ponders.  "What if the casks themselves have been tampered with?  Have you noticed if of late they are filled faster than usual?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 5, 2010)

"Well you can check one yourself. I only keep a dozen or so of the ones we hoist up as we've never sold more than 6 casks of beer or ale in one day and we can always refill before we open the next day." She shows you a collection of casks. "Just roll it down there, stand it up, pull the bung on the top and when it is full stopper it up again and roll it over there for the hoist."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2010)

Brae is at a loss for words. He merely listens, stroking his beard and looking about, hoping that one of his companions can come up with an answer for Maddie's losses.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 6, 2010)

"Very well.  Soulfetter, Darius, could you aid me in this endeavor?"


----------



## Leif (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC:  Are you guys bucking for a new skill point?  Bar Help 1, perhaps?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2010)

"I'll be happy to help, my friend." SoulFetter steps up to help.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 7, 2010)

The empty barrel, selected at random from the neatly stacked collection, seems quite ordinary. Looking into the bung and even probing with a slender weapon reveals no false bottom or other abnormality. The ale pours smoothly from the huge built in cask into the small one and it is no challenge for the burly Constables to roll it up the ramp, harness it and lift it upstairs using the rope and pulley arrangement. 

The theft does not appear to occur during delivery, sale or movement upstairs. Most curious. 

OOC: all present may make a hearing check.


----------



## Lou (Jul 7, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier and his new Robe 6*

While the others play with the barrels, Raul thoughtlfully wanders around the room looking at the walls. "Hey, Braz. How about searching for some hidden doors or panels. Perhaps our thief has another way in." Raul stops suddenly. "Do you guys hear something?"

OOC: Listen check d20+5=17+5=22


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 7, 2010)

"I think I _did_ hear something, Raul."

[sblock=OOC]Listen (1d20=17)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2010)

"Eh?"


*Listen check = 11*


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 8, 2010)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

The knight-turned-holy warrior trusts not to his ears (listen 9) but to his new senses granted by Morwyn.  He seeks the presence of evil around the room.  

((OOC: Detect evil))


----------



## Scotley (Jul 10, 2010)

Everyone but Raul hears only the normal sounds of the tavern above, though Soulfetter isn't sure. He might have heard something from the big cask.

[sblock=Raul]You are not sure, but you think you hear a slight gurgling sound from the large cask of ale in front of you and a snatch of singing from below your feet. It could have been an echo from the tavern above, but you have a nagging sense that something more is afoot.[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Jul 10, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

"Maddie, these giant casks built into the wall.  I think you have a 'leak' in one of them.  And the 'leak' is being controlled by someone or something in the 13th Ward or the 13-1/2 Ward."

"Constables, we need to know what's below this basement.  Any thoughts?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2010)

Mattie looks about in some alarm and stamps firmly on the floor. "Seems solid enough. I've never known their to be anything under this place..."  The notion is obviously of some concern to her.


----------



## Lou (Jul 11, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

"Please humor me for now, and let these large built-in casks run dry by finding another way to move the beer from the transport casks to the tables above.  We will find out what's behind this."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 11, 2010)

Maddie considers for a moment and says, "Well, I've a few extra casks here we can fill and I can have the next batch delivered in small casks like these. It will cost a might more, but if you think it will help I'll do it."


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 12, 2010)

Alarion nods approvingly.  "Good ears, Raul...  and good plan."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2010)

"Surely there is access to the thirteenth nearby?" says Brae, thinking that a trip below the city would certainly be a change of pace. "An access shaft, or stairwell or such? If you do not know of one, perhaps we could find some architectural plans from when this area was built."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 14, 2010)

SoulFetter stands silent, thinking about the cramped quarters below the city and the difficulty he might have navigating such a space.


----------



## Leif (Jul 14, 2010)

OOC:  Incidentally, Brae knows from experience that even if they were able to locate some plans for the city from when it was built, they would likely be of little or no use now, the way the citizenry tear stuff down and rebuild every so often.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2010)

"Maddie, would you perchance know of any entrances to the "ward" below nearby?"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 16, 2010)

"There is an Understreet line that runs pretty close. Perhaps you could find something there? It is going to take us some time to empty these casks. You should rest and explore early tomorrow morning? Come by early for some flapjacks and staves." 

OOC: The alert player will realize this is a ploy to reunite the group before you begin your journey below...


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2010)

"A fine suggestion, Maddie," says Brae. He looks at his fellow constables. "We should inform the good magistrate of our intentions as well."


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "A fine suggestion, Maddie," says Brae. He looks at his fellow constables. "We should inform the good magistrate of our intentions as well."



OOC:  "Good Magistrate"?  I _know_ you ain't talkin' 'bout Iggy!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 16, 2010)

OOC: 'Good' can have several different meanings, even when applied to Iggy. In this case none of them happens to be 'nice.'


----------



## Leif (Jul 16, 2010)

OOC:  Fair enough, fair enough.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 18, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "A fine suggestion, Maddie," says Brae. He looks at his fellow constables. "We should inform the good magistrate of our intentions as well."




"Indeed.  And if we are to venture below, I had best don my heavy armor...  remember our last incursion?"


----------



## Lou (Jul 18, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

"Perhaps Darius and I can persuade _our little friend_ to provide some advance scouting.  An early breakfast here, then?

Maddie, please mark the large casks where you think the current level of ale is.  If the casks are being drained from below, there should be less ale in them tomorrow."


----------



## Leif (Jul 18, 2010)

*The Polished Staff - Maddie Bulgar*

"Very good, Constable Mamier!  It shall be done as you wish.'


----------



## Fenris (Jul 22, 2010)

Suddenly there is a noise on the stairs behind them. Braz staggers stiff-legged out of the privy saying, 'Whew! Lor'! I never had a movement like THAT doozy! What you been puttin in the scones Maddie. I thought I would be fully grey before I was done."

Braz looks at the constanbles in the basement. "Hey this ain't the bar. Soul Fetter you better not be getting in advance practice on our drinking contest!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 22, 2010)

*The Polished Staff - Maddie Bulgar*

"Why, Constable Kzaniskan!  I...I...I...well, I _never_!  Should I have a word with Gus and see whether he's been changing the ingredients of our staves?"

[sblock=Fenris]You did it, da** you!  You _really_ did it. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 22, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Why, Constable Kzaniskan!  I...I...I...well, I _never_!  Should I have a word with Gus and see whether he's been changing the ingredients of our staves?"
> 
> [sblock=Fenris]You did it, da** you!  You _really_ did it. [/sblock]




"Nah don't worry about it Maddie. If it happens again maybe. Until then we'll blame it on Beau. Course, I wouldn't let anyone use that latrine there for a few days" grins Braz.


[sblock=Leif]
I damn sure did  With a set up line like that how could I not?
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Jul 22, 2010)

[sblock=Leif and Fenris Only!]Oh lord, am I gonna have to start censoring Leif's outgoing mail?!  Seriously, its all good, but now I gotta try and get things back on course.[/sblock]

OOC: If there are no objections, we'll advance time to early morning. 

A large breakfast of staves and hotcakes is ready in the room used by the Constables at the back of the Polished Stave. As the Alpha's enter a group of Hobgoblins from the Bravo squad is just tucking into the impressive spread...


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2010)

Scotley said:


> [sblock=Leif and Fenris Only!]Oh lord, am I gonna have to start censoring Leif's outgoing mail?!  Seriously, its all good, but now I gotta try and get things back on course.[/sblock]
> 
> OOC: If there are no objections, we'll advance time to early morning.
> 
> A large breakfast of staves and hotcakes is ready in the room used by the Constables at the back of the Polished Stave. As the Alpha's enter a group of Hobgoblins from the Bravo squad is just tucking into the impressive spread...




[sblock=Scotley and Leif]
What the regularity of dwarves is not germane to the game? You know Braz has a habit and making memorable entrances 
[/sblock]

"Well looky here, the Bravos got our seats all warmed up for us. Shove over hobs we're not just taking care of the back up from a broken wagon." adds Braz squeezing his way onto a bench.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 23, 2010)

Alarion walks into the room, accoutered in an impressive suit of plate-and-mail.  Over it he wears a constable's tabard refashioned into a surcoat (that is, open down the middle rather than at the sides, as for mounted combat).  He puts his shield and visored helm against a wall before walking over to the breakfast table to greet Braz and the hobgobs.  "A good morn to you, my comrades-at-arms.  I hope this day finds you well!"


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2010)

*Bravos at The Polished Staff*

Grumbling, the Hobgoblins give way, grudgingly.  De-Wayne Dumas, the most civilized-looking one of the bunch says, Scootch over, Gee-Wayne, the Pretty Boys are here," as he tries to burn holes though Alarion with his eyes.  The immensely heavy-browed Bugbear scoots over as far as he can. "Aww, De-Wayne, why's I gots ta scoot so much?  You know my arse takes up the whole booth anyway!"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2010)

Leif said:


> Grumbling, the Hobgoblins give way, grudgingly.  De-Wayne Dumas, the most civilized-looking one of the bunch says, Scootch over, Gee-Wayne, the Pretty Boys are here," as he tries to burn holes though Alarion with his eyes.  The immensely heavy-browed Bugbear scoots over as far as he can. "Aww, De-Wayne, why's I gots ta scoot so much?  You know my arse takes up the whole booth anyway!"




"Ha" laughs Braz. "Sad day when my ugly mug makes you look pretty" retorts the dwarf to De-Wayne.

Through a mouthful of pancakes Braz replies to Gee-Wayne: "I can trim that arse of your with my axe so it takes up less space." mumbles the dwarf with a grin and a wink.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2010)

*The Polished Staff -- Gee-Wayne Dumas*

"You not so funny, Shorty," says Gee-Wayne with a hurt look in his rheumy eyes, but he does make an effort to make more room.  He seems to have already eaten the better portion of at least one large sow.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2010)

Leif said:


> "You not so funny, Shorty," says Gee-Wayne with a hurt look in his rheumy eyes, but he does make an effort to make more room.  He seems to have already eaten the better portion of at least one large sow.




"You not so bright or good with grammar Gee. But I like you anyway, long as you don't steal that plate of sausage. Pass it over or you'll be my height" says Braz with a friendly elbow to Gee-Wayne.


----------



## Leif (Jul 23, 2010)

*The Polished Staff -- Gee-Wayne Dumas*

"Haw, haw!  Ok, Stubby," says Gee-Wayne passing over the heaping platter of sausage (their third of the morning, btw) to Braz.  "I kinda likes you, too.  Whaddaya say, De-Wayne, can I keep 'im?"   De-Wayne just rolls his eyes and pretends he doesn't hear.

[sblock=And subliminally you almost hear....]"And I will pet him, and love him, and I will call him 'George.' "[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Haw, haw!  Ok, Stubby," says Gee-Wayne passing over the heaping platter of sausage (their third of the morning, btw) to Braz.  "I kinda likes you, too.  Whaddaya say, De-Wayne, can I keep 'im?"   De-Wayne just rolls his eyes and pretends he doesn't hear.
> 
> [sblock=And subliminally you almost hear....]"And I will pet him, and love him, and I will call him 'George.' "[/sblock]




"Laugh it up fuzzball" replies Braz


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 23, 2010)

Alarion shakes his head, but has to smile at the exchange.  He helps himself to a heaping plate of sausage, eggs, and bread before joining the others.  "If you think we are pretty, friends, you either need to have a cleric heal your eyes...  or it has been far too long since your last visit to your favorite red-lit house!"


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 23, 2010)

"Speak for yourself, Alarion! Anyone with eyes to see can tell I'm the fairest creature ever to grace this city!"

The huge barbarian runs a hand over his scalp as though running fingers through luxurious hair and makes a show of preening and posing.


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2010)

*Bravos at The Polished Staff - DeWayne Dumas*

DeWayne winks at Soulfetter and says, I was just noticing that you _do_ have a pretty mouth!" 

[sblock="Deliverance"]Yes, it's a reference to "Deliverance"![/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2010)

Leif said:


> DeWayne winks at Soulfetter and says, I was just noticing that you _do_ have a pretty mouth!"
> 
> [sblock="Deliverance"]Yes, it's a reference to "Deliverance"![/sblock]




[sblock=Leif and Mowgli]
A Deliverance reference from a guy in Arkansas, what a surprise. You know that is part of why I DIDN'T move to Arkansas  

BTW what I show up and everybody else leaves? [/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenris said:


> [sblock=Leif and Mowgli]
> A Deliverance reference from a guy in Arkansas, what a surprise. You know that is part of why I DIDN'T move to Arkansas
> 
> BTW what I show up and everybody else leaves? [/sblock]



[sblock=Fenris]Har-de-har-har!  You do know that "Deliverance" was set in Tennessee, or Georgia, or someplace that's NOT Arkansas, don't you? [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2010)

Leif said:


> [sblock=Fenris]Har-de-har-har!  You do know that "Deliverance" was set in Tennessee, or Georgia, or someplace that's NOT Arkansas, don't you? [/sblock]




[sblock=Leif]
Yes, Georgia. But I have seen southern Arkansas with my very own eyes. The only reason they didn't set Deliverance there because there were too many snakes!

Ok so you got an Of Mice and Men, a Deliverance reference, I got a Star Wars, better move us on before the Monty Python comes out 
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Jul 24, 2010)

Fenris said:


> [sblock=Leif]
> Yes, Georgia. But I have seen southern Arkansas with my very own eyes. The only reason they didn't set Deliverance there because there were too many snakes!
> 
> Ok so you got an Of Mice and Men, a Deliverance reference, I got a Star Wars, better move us on before the Monty Python comes out
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Fenris]Ok.  "And now for something _completely_ different!" [/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 25, 2010)

Tau arrives to find the others eating breakfast. He had been informed last night that his spell research had been in vain. They had found what they thought the actual problem was and would investigate it in the morning. Thus Tau arrives prepared for an excursion into the 13th Ward. "Greetings." he says quietly to the others on his team as he passes. He takes a seat that is farthest from the Bravos because he doesn't know them very well and is a bit intimidated. 

[SBLOCK=Tau's Current Status]Location: ??
Initiative: ?
HP: 37/37
AC: 14, FF: 12, Touch: 12 [+2 vs Ranged]
F/R/W: +7/+5/+9

Currently Active Spells: 
Primal Hunter, Primal Instinct (+5 to Climb, Jump, Swim, Initiative) [24 Hours] 

*Memorized Wizard Spells* [3+3 0th, 2+2+3 1st, 1+1+3 2nd] (Caster Level: 6)
0th (DC 15): Detect Magic, Launch Bolt, Prestidigitation, (Caltrops), (Acid Splash), (Acid Splash)
1st (DC 16): Shield, Fist of Stone, Nerveskitter, Persistent Blade, (Mage Armor), (Grease), (Wall of Smoke)
2nd (DC 17): Alter Self, Melf's Acid Arrow, (Glitterdust), (Web), (Cloud of Bewilderment)

*Memorized Archivist Spells* [4 0th, 4+1 1st, 3+1 2nd] (Caster Level: 6)
0th (DC 15): Detect Magic, Detect Magic, Light, Cure Minor Wounds
1st (DC 16): Produce Flame, Entangle, Primal Hunter, Faerie Fire, Lesser Restoration
2nd (DC 17): Cure Moderate Wounds, Primal Instinct, Mirror Image, Flaming Sphere
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2010)

*Bravos at The Polished Staff - DeWayne Dumas*

"Well, looky there," says DeWayne Dumas, "It's that _new_ feller.  Hey, Newbie, have you got your bronze badge all shined up?  I heard that Old Ironbritches was going to have an inspection this morning!"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Well, looky there," says DeWayne Dumas, "It's that _new_ feller.  Hey, Newbie, have you got your bronze badge all shined up?  I heard that Old Ironbritches was going to have an inspection this morning!"




Braz growls at DeWayne. "New or not DeWayne, he's an Alpha and you'll keep a civil tongue in your head and treat him as an Alpha or I'll shove your iron badge so far up your arse I'll have to shove Gee-Wayne up there to fetch it."


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2010)

*Bravos at The Polished Staff - DeWayne Dumas*

DeWayne, suffering under the blistering heat of Braz's rebuke, suddenly gets very, very interested in the contents of his porridge bowl.  "Just tryin' to have a little bit of fun, that's all," he mutters under his breath.

OOC:  Good Show, Fenris!  Quick, somebody give that man an experience point or three!  I would, but I just did in the last day or so.  (Incidentally, you can now receive multiple points for the same post, too!)


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2010)

*Bravos at The Polished Staff - Gee-Wayne Dumas*

"Aww, please don't do that, Cap'n Alfa Braz, Sir!  I don't even like to smell DeWayne's arse from a distance!  I sure don't want to be shoved up that nasty hole!"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2010)

Leif said:


> "Aww, please don't do that, Cap'n Alfa Braz, Sir!  I don't even like to smell DeWayne's arse from a distance!  I sure don't want to be shoved up that nasty hole!"




"You just make sure Dewayne there keeps his manners and remembers his place Gee Wayne. Now let's all eat, the Alpha's at least have a busy day ahead of them. Tau come sit here by me." says Braz.


----------



## Leif (Jul 25, 2010)

*The Polished Staff*

The Bravos hurriedly finish breaking their fast and scoot out of the Polished Staff like their skivvies are on fire.  Mattie and Gus show the Alphas their usual amount of careful attention, and things settle down quickly once the Bravos are gone.

Felderman Wimsywag is not "playing" today.  After awhile, Darius notices a pair of extra big feet hanging off the end of a corner booth.

[sblock=ooc: Darius]That's your cue, sir!  Feel free to roust Feldeman and grace us with your inimitable wit![/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 26, 2010)

Braevil passes the Bravos as he enters the Stave, but merely nods a head at them. He then moves into the back to join his companions.

The cleric is wearing his heavy armor as per usual, but his clothing is old and already much-stained. He wears a do-rag to keep his hair back, and has a certain disheveled appearance that normally isn't associated with the well-groomed man. As everyone looks him over, he merely smiles. "The stains from our little jaunt into the swamp never came out, and I'm not about to lose another set of good clothes to the sewers!"


----------



## Scotley (Jul 27, 2010)

The Constables, well fed and armed for bear, head for the Magistrate's office. Carefully avoiding the boss, they descend into Mason Station, the small pleasant community of blue collar workers of the shorter races that has grown up, or down around the main Understreet station in the 14th. Iggy long ago had a special stair for quick access to show his Constables were there for the people of this small, but important part of his his constituency. Passing through the bustling market where the people of Mason Station supplement their incomes selling knitted garments, bead jewelry, embroidered items, toys, carving, and folk art as well as baked goods and fresh produce the Constables look for tunnels that venture in the direction of Maddie's. The find Constable Arbuckle, a Halfling who's beat is Mason Station. He informs them that there best bet is a little used maintenance shaft left over from the construction of this section of the Understreet. While the tunnel is blocked off, local kids occasionally find their their way in there and have to be rousted. He leads them to an old rusty gate with a stout well oiled lock. He lets you in and gives you his key, "Just lock up when you are done and bring the key by the squad room." 

After an hour of so of wandering the deserted tunnel you find something interesting. A section of wall between this tunnel and a storm drain has collapsed. Not a significant find in an off itself, but the trail of muddy tracks from the damp storm drain into this tunnel suggests someone has been using this route to get into this tunnel you are in.


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Alarion of Tovarre*

"Braz, mayhap you and I should lead the way.  You can keep an eye out for any nasty surprises, whilst my shield keeps you from harm."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2010)

Helfdan said:


> "Braz, mayhap you and I should lead the way.  You can keep an eye out for any nasty surprises, whilst my shield keeps you from harm."




"Sure Al. I am used to keeping Soul Fetter around, his ugly mug scares away most things, but your shield is as good I hope." replies Braz as he looks over the collapse looking for clues.

OOC: You want a spot or search check? Or does my dwarven awesomeness with stone make rolling unnecessary?


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 28, 2010)

The Goliath chuckles at his new friend's teasing banter and takes up his axe, ready to enter the tunnel.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 28, 2010)

Braevil lets the others take up the lead, hanging toward the rear of the group. He keeps his ears open, and throws frequent looks back over his shoulder, just to ensure no unpleasant surprises from that direction.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 28, 2010)

Fenris said:


> "Sure Al. I am used to keeping Soul Fetter around, his ugly mug scares away most things, but your shield is as good I hope." replies Braz as he looks over the collapse looking for clues.
> 
> OOC: You want a spot or search check? Or does my dwarven awesomeness with stone make rolling unnecessary?




OOC: This particular underground setting is pretty simple, so Braz can navigate it as easily as Soulfetter finds his way to the donuts in the Constable's office. But those without visual enhancement might want to fire up a sunrod or at least a torch...


----------



## Fenris (Jul 29, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC: This particular underground setting is pretty simple, so Braz can navigate it as easily as Soulfetter finds his way to the donuts in the Constable's office. But those without visual enhancement might want to fire up a sunrod or at least a torch...




OOC:
 See this is why I told old Ironbritches to hire more dwarves.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 29, 2010)

With a few whispered words to his beloved Meda, Braevil's shiny steel buckler begins to glow, casting off light as if it were a torch.


*Cast light*


----------



## KerlanRayne (Jul 30, 2010)

Before entering, Tau casts a protective spell, _Armor_. He then concentrates and his gloves begin to glow, giving off as much light as a torch.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 30, 2010)

The light of your magic throws back the shadows and reveals a few clues. A broken wooden mug, couple of puddles of spilled beer, a discarded shoe and a some greasy chicken bones smelling vaguely of a peppery sauce litter the floor of the passage. Another break in the wall appears ahead. A trickle of water flows from the break into the passage and away. A damp earthy smell reaches you as you approach the break. An opening made by a few crumbling bricks appears to have been widened on purpose. A low natural cave space is beyond. A few large fungi grow within the damp space. Water drips from the ceiling. The smell of stale beer and urine is strong here.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2010)

"We appear to be on the right track," says Brae quietly. "I'll tell you though, when I signed on to be a Constable I never envisioned that I would be tracking down beer bandits in the depths below the city."


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "We appear to be on the right track," says Brae quietly. "I'll tell you though, when I signed on to be a Constable I never envisioned that I would be tracking down beer bandits in the depths below the city."




OOC: You say this despite having seen your DM's at play?


----------



## Leif (Jul 31, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "We appear to be on the right track," says Brae quietly. "I'll tell you though, when I signed on to be a Constable I never envisioned that I would be tracking down beer bandits in the depths below the city."





Scotley said:


> OOC: You say this despite having seen your DM's at play?



Hehehe.  All I'll say is that this is Scotley's baby!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "We appear to be on the right track," says Brae quietly. "I'll tell you though, when I signed on to be a Constable I never envisioned that I would be tracking down beer bandits in the depths below the city."




"Me neither, but hey the job does have more benefits than they tell you about." replies Braz with a grin.


----------



## Scotley (Jul 31, 2010)

OOC: Anyone care to advance?


----------



## Helfdan (Jul 31, 2010)

Alarion grins as he moves ahead into the cavern.


----------



## Lou (Jul 31, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Raul carefully walks through the muck, "I get something nice to wear and suddenly we're in the sewers again."


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 31, 2010)

SoulFetter follows along with the rest of the constables, unusually subdued in this underground environment.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 1, 2010)

Braz moves on ahead on the group so the light is behind him and doesn't spoil his vision as he works underground. As he walks Braz unslings his crossbow and with a few flips of levels and setting of some screws his crossbow is ready to go.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 2, 2010)

Brae follows the others.


----------



## Leif (Aug 4, 2010)

OOC:  Brae's pretty good at doing that, isn't he, Rhun?


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  Brae's pretty good at doing that, isn't he, Rhun?




*OOC: Lately especially. But he isn't really the "blaze on ahead" type anyway, so it is working for now. *


----------



## Scotley (Aug 4, 2010)

As you move into the low damp cave you notice a very strong smell of urine and stale beer. As you move across the room, a particularly large mushroom quivers and then begins to let out a piecing high pitched wail that echos across the chamber.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 4, 2010)

Braz grits his teeth against the sound as he launches a pair of fiery bolts deep into the noisy basidiomycote.

[sblock]1d20+10=24, 1d10+1d6+4=14, 1d20+10=23, 1d10+1d6+4=12
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 5, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

At the sound of the shreiking 'shroom, Raul drops into a defensive stance and looks around for signs of beer thieves or other ne'er-do-wells.


----------



## Leif (Aug 5, 2010)

OOC:  The only "ne'er-do-well" that is immediately visible is Braz....


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  The only "ne'er-do-well" that is immediately visible is Braz....




OOC: Braz always does well at whatever he does


----------



## Scotley (Aug 5, 2010)

A face appears at the far end of the cavern laughing, but upon seeing you, the goblin makes a startled noise that is lost under the shrieks of the big mushroom. He flees out of sight. He is perhaps 60' from Braz and a bit further from the rest of you.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 5, 2010)

Scotley said:


> A face appears at the far end of the cavern laughing, but upon seeing you, the goblin makes a startled noise that is lost under the shrieks of the big mushroom. He flees out of sight. He is perhaps 60' from Braz and a bit further from the rest of you.




OOC: What happened to the vocal mushroom?

Braz says "We got some sneaking, thirsty gobbos." as he charges off after the goblin to try to pick him off before he can warn others.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2010)

"Goblins," says Brae, shaking his head. "I suppose we ought to crash their party?"


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 5, 2010)

Alarion races after Braz, lest he get his dwarfish self into an ambuscade.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 6, 2010)

SoulFetter reaches up casually and taps the ceiling lightly, then looks around in the dim light. Plainly uncomfortable in the underground setting, but resolute in his duty to Maddie, he slaps his axe handle into his hand and strides off after Alarion and Braz.


----------



## Lou (Aug 6, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier*

Watching the others follow after the goblin as fast as they can, Raul races around them and chases the critter down.

OOC:  Raul moves at 50


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2010)

Brae shrugs his shoulders as the others rush forward, and then jogs after them.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 6, 2010)

After recovering from the Shrieker Tau looks around, surprised to see everyone else leaving. Wondering what's going on, he follows the others.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 9, 2010)

Making your way past the mouthy mushroom's lair you find yourself in a short natural corridor ending in another fairly good sized room. Raul catches up with the fleeing goblin just inside this room. Three other goblins, who've obviously had a great deal to drink are filling little casks with ale and beer from taps in the ceiling. They've build a little ramp of rubble to facilitate this. They are spilling and consuming about as much as they are getting in the casks. They stare wide eyed at the entering Constables. None of them are armored or heavily armed.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2010)

"Cease and desist!" calls Brae at the drunken goblins. "We are duly appointed Constables of the city, and we are authorized to use force if necessary to detain you." Brae strikes the tip of his quarterstaff loudly upon the stone floor to reinforce his words.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2010)

The goblins appear quite shocked and one turns with a murderous look in his eye. Unfortunately, he turns too quickly and stumbles drunkenly down the rubble ramp before pitching up in a heap. The others look like they want to flee, but there is no exit, but the one filled with Constables. A tubby fellow, perhaps the leader, with a thick course black beard that curves upward at the tip steps forward, hiccups, salutes and then says, "We surrender Constable sir, we do um submit to your forceful authorized duly ceased and desisting sir, um, for detaining you from necessity sir." A couple of the others clap at his words and drink up taking this as a toast of some sort.


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2010)

OOC:  Dang, Scotty!  That post was worth an xp if I ever saw a good post!  Unfortunately, I am presently unable to contribute to your xp stash.  I mean, "...submit to your forceful authorized duly ceased and desisting sir, um, for detaining you from necessity sir." LMAO!!!


----------



## Scotley (Aug 14, 2010)

OOC:  Perhaps part of the credit for inspiration on this one goes to a tee shirt slogan I saw in NO. _"Officer, I swear to drunk I'm not god!"_


----------



## Leif (Aug 14, 2010)

Scotley said:


> OOC:  Perhaps part of the credit for inspiration on this one goes to a tee shirt slogan I saw in NO. _"Officer, I swear to drunk I'm not god!"_



OOC: Hehe, that's a good one, too!


----------



## Fenris (Aug 15, 2010)

"Great the only thing worse than goblins is drunk goblins." mutters Braz as he marches forward.

"Alright you drunken maggots, get down here and lay on the ground, or fall down, as you are able." orders Braz with added emphasis of a crossbow bolt.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2010)

As you set about rounding up the drunken goblin miscreants you feel a rumble at your feet. The ground erupts behind won of the drunken goblins and a terrible form rises up and rips the besotted goblin in twain with a shower of blood and entrails. The horrible foe is half again the height of a man with dark sword-like claws on hands as well as beastly feet and long horns that reach out beyond the toothy snout. The thing is vaguely humanoid with massive musculature that bespeaks enormous strength as evidenced by the careless ease with which the goblin was dispatched. "You have fouled my lair with seeping beer and piss long enough. I shall clean it with your blood," it announces in the dark tongue of the world below. The nightmarish hellspawn lets out a shriek of anger that leaves your ears ringing. (DC 15 Fort save or be deafened for 2d4 rounds.) This results in echoing screams of shear terror from the remaining goblins who promptly add more urine to the floor. 

OOC: Roll initiative and act if you beat a 15. I'll have a map out tomorrow. Feel free to place yourself 10' to 50' from the enemy in an 80'x80' room.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC: It looks something like this.


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

OOC:  Guys?  I am INNOCENT in all of  this!   Really and for true, I am!  Ranger's Honor!

But, heh, I have to admit, Scotty, that it is awfully danged cool!   Thanks for working my 'pet' in so quickly.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 17, 2010)

SoulFetter shakes his head frantically to clear the ringing in his ears, and responds in true Gol-Kaa fashion to the challenge issued by the monstrosity. He belts forth a feral roar as his flesh ripples and his bones creak. The hulking barbarian grows to a size and bulk roughly matching that of their attacker and steps up, swinging his massive axe in two powerful blows.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]
Fortitude Save: 1d20+9=27
Initiative: 1d20+2=17

Free Action: Mountain Rage
Standard Action: Power Attack (forgot to include mods in the IC rolls, but the below numbers have been adjusted to include them).

To Hit: 1d20+10=26
Damage: 3d6+23+1d6 (Cold)=32
To Hit: 1d20+05=10
Damage: 3d6+23+1d6 (Cold)=35
[/sblock]

[sblock=Stat Block]
	
	



```
HP: 76/76     AC: 15   AC(T): 12   AC(FF): 16
 Init: +02    ST(F): +9   ST(R): +3    ST(W): +2

  BAB: 06/01       Grapple: 19

Weapon                         Attack    Damage               Critical
Great Axe +2 (Lg)              +15/+10   3d6+13 (+1d6 Cold)      20/x3
Longbow (Mty (20) Cmpst, Lg)   +10/+05   2d6+08                  20/x3
Throwing Axe (Lg)              +09/+04   1d8+08                  20/x2
Truncheon (Lg)                 +14/+09   1d6+09                  20/x2
Empty Hand                     +13/+08   1d3+08                  20/x2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Lou (Aug 17, 2010)

*Ederaul Mamier HP 41/41 DR 2/- AC 20/16/20 ST (F+6/R+8/W+7 Special)*

Raul had stopped and stared at the drunk goblins.  His first impulse had been to simply demand payment, but Brae's arrest orders had ended that bit of fun.

When the floor erupted, Raul gasped at the brutal power of the monstrosity.  The shriek leaves his ears ringing.  Raul thinks to himself, _I can't hear a thing, so if they want to retreat, they'll have to grab me._  Raul is ready to charge in and attack.

OOC:  Fort Save (DC 15): 11; init 12; Place Raul up front, 10 ft from the thing; Raul will be fighting using Combat Expertise at -1 to hit; +1 to AC for his DR 2/-


----------



## Fenris (Aug 17, 2010)

Braz grits his teeth through the noise and quickly unleashes a pair of firey bolts into the creature.

[sblock]
Fort save 1d20+8=22 

Init
1d20+4=19 

Attacks
1d20+10=22, 1d10+3d6+3=21, 1d20+10=27, 1d10+3d6+3=24 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2010)

Braevil shakes off the unearthly shriek, but reacts slowly...perhaps stunned a moment by the sound.



*AC: 21, Hit Points: 58

Fort Save vrs DC15: 21 (success)
Initiative: 08*


----------



## Leif (Aug 17, 2010)

*Immediate DM Interrupt*

OOC:  We've still got several more players to act, but the monstrous Deathclaw has already taken 83 hp damage.  Hmm, It seems to be oozing a slight amount of blood from a few small scrapes. 

Still need saves and actions for:
Alarion
Darius
Tau


----------



## xedr (Aug 18, 2010)

Darius evidently has wax in his ears, so the demon roar doesn't affect him much. His first comment, rather than attacking the creature, is "Why don't we let the thing settle his score with the goblins and just leave quietly?" But since everybody's charging in, Darius joins the charge, closing with the demon and landing two accurate blows for 27 damage.  
[sblock=roll] Fort save (1d20+7=26)
Init (1d20+2=6)
to hit (1d20+9=26, 1d20+4=19)
damage (1d10+10=12, 1d10+10=15)
[/sblock][sblock=stat]hp=67 AC=18[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2010)

*Immediate DM Interrupt 2*

OOC:  Uh, you may attack if you wish, Darius.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  We've still got several more players to act, but the monstrous Deathclaw has already taken 83 hp damage.  Hmm, It seems to be oozing a slight amount of blood from a few small scrapes.




OOC: And that 83 damage was just from 2 players  We might hit 200 once everyone attacks this round.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 18, 2010)

The ringing leave's Tau's ears quickly and just as quickly he responds to the threat. He concentrates and creates a sudden burst of blinding glitter that engulfs the creature. 

OOC: Tau casts Glitterdust, DC 17 Will save or blinded. Tau makes a quick knowledge check to see what he knows about the creature (Strengths, Weaknesses, etc). 
Fort Save (1d20+7=24)
Initiative (1d20+13=19)
Knowledge (Arcana, The Planes, Dungeoneering) (1d20+15=28, 1d20+6=22, 1d20+6=15)


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2010)

*Tauvelak Dusksprocket*

[sblock=Results of Tau's knowledge check
Deathclaws are an enormously large, agile, and strong species of mutant chameleons created through genetic engineering. They are substantially larger than a human, and have large and dangerous claws. However, due to mutation, they have lost their camouflage ability. Deathclaws are reptiles that stand roughly 10 feet tall, with an extremely resistant thick skin, powerful muscle and bone structure as well as razor-sharp claws that deal a large amount of damage. Their build gives them incredible speed, resiliency and strength in close combat, making them an extreme threat at all times.  They are aggressive, territorial, and carnivorous. Typically, they live in small packs, rarely alone (although it's not unheard of), with an alpha male who is the only one allowed to mate with the females. Deathclaws are oviparous, with the eggs typically laid in dark, sheltered locations and fiercely guarded by their mother. They are green and have green slime on them. Young deathclaws reach maturity under the care of their parents.  Although they do not have vocal cords, the deathclaws seem to be able to mimic human speech much the same as a parrot does. However, normal deathclaws aren't intelligent enough to be capable of real speech.  

Deathclaws were created by an Evil Transmuter who was quite extremely mad.  His original plan was to exterminate all humans, besides himself, and repopulate the world with Deathclaws.  However, as this wicked wizard’s stock of Deathclaws increased, they began to run afoul of the other humans in the world who took great pains to eradicate all the Deathclaws that they found.  To the Transmuter’s shock and regret, his creatures were not seen as a deadly legendary beast, but just as another dangerous beast to be killed.

Female deathclaws, also called Mothers and Matriarchs, are stronger and tougher than males, as well as fewer in numbers. Only one female is the pack mother at a given time, with another female taking its place when it dies. A pack is led by an 'alpha male'. 
Baby deathclaws are infantile deathclaw offspring. They are similar in appearance to an adult, although their skin tone, the sounds they make, and their behavior may differ.
[/sblock]


----------



## xedr (Aug 18, 2010)

edited previous post to add attack


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2010)

*Deathclaws in the Basement, DM interrupt for saving throw miss*

The huge, drooling, evil beast got a 5 on his save vs. Tau's _Glitterdust_!  The constables are almost reduced to laughter and/or tears by the sight of the enormously strong and agile ten-foot tall mutant chameleon being reduced to tears by Tau's little shiny puffball spell.

[sblock=DMs ONLY]
Deathclaw status: using d20 stats -- 168 hp -104 damage

Large Beast
Hit Dice: 15d10+80 (168 hp) Adult, 10d8+10 (50 hp) Juvenile
Initiative: +8 (+6 Dex, +2 Improved Initiative)
Speed: 60 ft
AC: 25 (-1 size, +6 dex, +10 natural)
Attacks: Bite +15, 2 Claws +18
Damage: Bite 3d8+8, 2 Claws 4d8+4
Face/Reach: 5 feet by 5 feet / 5 feet
Special attacks: Improved Grab, Ram
Special Qualities: Scent, Darkvision, Damage reduction 10
Saves: Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +2
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 22, Con 20, Int (usually 6,varies), Wis 14, Cha (usually 4, varies)
Skills: Hide +8*, Jump +10, Spot +8, Listen +6, Intimidate+10**
Feats: Run, Track, Alertness, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Great Fortitude
[/sblock]


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 18, 2010)

Fort Save 28
Initiative 16

Alarion shakes his head to get rid of the ringing in his ears, and instinctively roars his battlecry *"TOVARRE!!!!"* as he charges the monstrosity, swinging his sword in a great arc.  

[sblock=OOC]
AC:24 (due to charge), hp 73
Free action: choose the bad guy as Shield Block target (+1 to AC)
Immediate action: Fighting Challenge on bad guy (round 1/7)
Full round action: Charge! ...  with Power Attack of 3
21 to hit, 14 damage[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2010)

*Deathclaws in the Basement*

OOC:  Let's see, that was everybody, wasn't it?

IC:  The Deathclaw decides that he doesn't like Darius's attitude and so wades into the warrior with one of his Claws of Death: just one claw against Darius because he's wiping his eye (1d20+18=24, 4d8+4=22)

[sblock=DM Secret]
AC:25
Deathclaw status: 168hp - 118 (through post 991)= 50
Deathclaw attacks
1 Bite: +15, 3d8+8;  2 claws: +18, 4d8+4
[/sblock]


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 18, 2010)

Shouldn't there be a miss chance due to blindness?


----------



## Leif (Aug 18, 2010)

OOC:    There was, Kerlan.


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 18, 2010)

*SoulFetter!!!!!*

SoulFetter doesn't really like this ugly, scaly critter's attitude much either. He expresses his displeasure vehemently with his axe.

[sblock=Actions/Rolls]Power Attack (-5 TH/+10 Damage)

To Hit (1d20+10=30)
Crit Confirm (1d20+10=25)
Damage (9d6+69+1d6 (Cold)=96)

To Hit (1d20+5=24)
Damage (3d6+23+1d6=41)

Total Damage (if both hit) = *137*[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 18, 2010)

OOC: After SF's hits I won't bother rolling  At least until I hear the thing is still standing. I thought this things was supposed to challenge us?


----------



## Lou (Aug 18, 2010)

[sblock=OOC--Initiatives]


Scotley said:


> OOC: Roll initiative and act if you beat a 15. I'll have a map out tomorrow. Feel free to place yourself 10' to 50' from the enemy in an 80'x80' room.






Mowgli said:


> SoulFetter Initiative: 1d20+2=17






Lou said:


> Raul init 12






Fenris said:


> Braz Init 1d20+4=19






Rhun said:


> Braevil *Initiative: 08*






xedr said:


> Darius Init (1d20+2=6)






KerlanRayne said:


> Tau Initiative (1d20+13=19)






Helfdan said:


> Alarion Initiative 16






Initiatives:
19 Braz
19 Tau
17 Soulfetter
16 Alarion
15 Deathclaw
12 Raul
8 Braevil
6 Darius
[/sblock]

OOC: Raul did not attack above, so he should be up.

IC: Raul swaggers forward and unleashes a flurry of blows on the deathclaw, but he has less success that he expected against the tough hide.


Flurry of Blows 
1d20+7=9+7=16; 1d20+7=9+7=16; 1d20+7=10+7= 17; 1d20+2=15+2=17
1d10=4; 1d10=2; 1d10=2; 1d10=6


----------



## Leif (Aug 19, 2010)

*Deathclaws in the Basement*

Between the rabid Urgant and the Elf, the Deathclaw is reduced to a gibbering heap of abused flesh calling for his mommy.  The creature dies the death!

OOC:  Excellent work, "Mow"!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2010)

Leif said:


> Between the rabid Urgant and the Elf, the Deathclaw is reduced to a gibbering heap of abused flesh calling for his mommy.  The creature dies the death!
> 
> OOC:  Excellent work, "Mow"!




OOC: Thank you, sir (and for the XP, Fenris!). It's nice when IC works for you!


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Aug 19, 2010)

Seeing the Deathclaw reduced to pretty much its component parts, SoulFetter allows the rage to slide from his body. Slowly, muscles relax and the madness falls from his eyes. He takes several deep breaths, then turns to look around the tunnels. "Now about those . . . hey! Where'd they go? Hey, little gobbos, come on back out! Come on, now . . . I'm tired and a little cranky . . . if you make me chase you down I might get really upset!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2010)

Braevil yawns, and rests his quarterstaff over his shoulder as he looks about the cavern. His gaze falls on the remaining goblins. "As I was saying, we are authorized to use force as necessary..."


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2010)

*Ex-Deathclaw in the Basement*

A small troop of goblins, looking very chagrined (and a couple of them piddling on themselves) troops dutifully forward and awaits their doom at the hands of the mighty Urgant, their eyes downcast as they study their knocking knees and the growing puddle.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 20, 2010)

*Alarion*

Alarion smiles at his friends' antics.  "Well, gentlemen...  I believe this investigation has been successful.  These villains will soon find the price for stealing from one of our citizens is steep indeed!"


----------



## Leif (Aug 20, 2010)

*Basement of the Polished Staff*

Maddie pokes her head down the stairs and says, "Lor'-a-mighty but you fellows certainly don't waste any time!"  And seeing the goblins in her basement, she says, "Ugh! How did you little rotters get your nasty selves in my place?!  I've half a mind to come down there and beat you with my broom!"  And to the constables she adds, "Now you gents _know_ that I keep my place ship-shape!  Them as what made that foul mess had best be a-moppin' it up!  And I hold you all responsible, 'cause that wouldn't have happened if you boys hadn't scared the water out of 'em."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 20, 2010)

"Of course Maddie, and I think we have a weeks worth of sausage meat for you as well." calls back Braz.

Turning to the goblins he heads over to them. Stooping to pick up the head of their fallen companion. He examines it for a moment before tossing at the other goblins. "You heard the lady, get a mopping"

Braz then heads over to the hole the clawed thing came from. Beer was one thing, maddie didn't need more of these things popping up.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2010)

Brae steps up next to Braz and looks into the whole in the floor. "Think there are any more of those things down there?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2010)

OOC:  You could always lower the Dwarf into the hole on a rope.   Or, better yet, just fling him in?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 21, 2010)

Leif said:


> OOC:  You could always lower the Dwarf into the hole on a rope.   Or, better yet, just fling him in?





OOC: Sigh. Must I say it? Fine.

"No one tosses a dwarf".

There happy Leif? 

Braz strikes a sunrod and tosses it down the hole.


----------



## Leif (Aug 21, 2010)

[sblock=Fenris]







Fenris said:


> OOC: Sigh. Must I say it? Fine.
> 
> "No one tosses a dwarf". There happy Leif?



Thrilled beyond description!

[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2010)

[sblock=Leif]


Leif said:


> Thrilled beyond description!



You Arkansas boys are so easy to amuse 
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2010)

Looking down the hole you see that the Sunrod has landed on a floor perhaps 40' down. The tunnel up is just big enough for the Deathclaw to make its way up and is lined with the marks of the aptly named claws. There is a smell of dust and old stale air coming up from below. There is nothing but the rubble of the tunnel making visible from above. At least no more Deathclaws are looking back up at you.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 23, 2010)

Scotley said:


> Looking down the hole you see that the Sunrod has landed on a floor perhaps 40' down. The tunnel up is just big enough for the Deathclaw to make its way up and is lined with the marks of the aptly named claws. There is a smell of dust and old stale air coming up from below. There is nothing but the rubble of the tunnel making visible from above. At least no more Deathclaws are looking back up at you.




Braz peers down the hole. "Alright we can't leave this here under Maddie's bar. lets' wrap up these goblins. They need to dry out anyway. While a few of you do that we also need to seal up the ceiling so that Maddie is not leaking anymore. Then we'll have Soul Fetter lowers me down and we'll see where our little friend came from." says Braz.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 24, 2010)

Brae looks up at the ceiling, and then back down to the hole in the floor. At Braz' words, he raises an eyebrow. "I'm a constable, not a mason."


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2010)

OOC:  Too bad Brae didn't take masonry as his "secondary skill."  Ooops, edition flashback!  Damn I hate those.


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 25, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Brae looks up at the ceiling, and then back down to the hole in the floor. At Braz' words, he raises an eyebrow. "I'm a constable, not a mason."



OOC: Edition flashback, more like a Star Trek flashback. "Damn it Jim, I'm a Constable not a mason." Maybe we should call Brae 'Bones' from now on.


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 25, 2010)

Alarion looks at the ceiling worriedly.  "I also lack any knowledge of stone-working, my friends."


----------



## Leif (Aug 25, 2010)

[sblock=Braz]Braz thinks back to all the summers he spent working for his uncles, toting mortar, pointing tucks, etc.  He could probably make a go of it with the proper materials. [/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 25, 2010)

Braz scowls from Brae to Alarion. Then growls in frustration "Bah! Worthless the lot of you! Constable...grumble grumble grumble" his rant fades off into unintelligible dwarven. At times you do catch the words: "I done told Iggy we needed more dwarves"

"Hey Urgant, get over here" he calls out standing below the ceiling taps. With Soul Fetter's help Braz quickly rigs up a make shift ceiling. Something that covers the taps at least.

Steeping back Braz surveys his work. "Not bad SoutFetter. With 5 or 6 years of practice you'd make a decent mason." says Braz grudgingly. "Ok the ceiling is covered as best I can for now. I need better tools to do something more permanent. But be careful I have it rigged to collapse if you try to get back into those taps." says Braz with a rare grin.

[sblock=Leif and Scotley]
And yes I do have Craft:Trapmaking 
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2010)

KerlanRayne said:


> OOC: Edition flashback, more like a Star Trek flashback. "Damn it Jim, I'm a Constable not a mason." Maybe we should call Brae 'Bones' from now on.




*OOC: I had thought about adding a "Damn it, Braz..." but decided not to be too obvious.*


----------



## KerlanRayne (Aug 26, 2010)

Fenris said:


> Braz scowls from Brae to Alarion. Then growls in frustration "Bah! Worthless the lot of you! Constable...grumble grumble grumble" his rant fades off into unintelligible dwarven. At times you do catch the words: "I done told Iggy we needed more dwarves"



Tau, able to speak Dwarven himself, catches a few choice words and his eyes open wide. He's not used to hearing that kind of language. Once Braz gets to work Tau watches with interest, learning what he can from the technique used.


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2010)

OOC:  Tau learns how to make SHORT work of an excavation


----------



## Helfdan (Aug 26, 2010)

"That was nobly done, Braz."  Alarion studies the dwarf's handiwork with admiration.  "It is now time to venture below, nay?"


----------



## Leif (Aug 26, 2010)

And, with that, it looks like we're a little bit overdue for a new IC thread to be started!

New Thread is here:
http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/290847-constables-14th-ward-part-4-a.html#post5297630


----------

